# SK-XO Journal To Getting Massive



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought it was about time I made one. Anyway some general info about myself before I start....

General Stats:

Age: 20 (as of last month getting old  )

Weight: 15.5 Stone or slightly less (up and down though like a yoyo lol)

Height: About 6ft 1

Bodyfat: Fat cnut!. Nah on the off season so comfortably insulated :L.

Training Time: Who knows? bodybuilding 1.5-2years total. Before that a cardio junkie.

Also im fully natural (hate me all you want JW :lol: )

Anyway to provide some background info on myself (I'll make it brief as people get bored lol)

Age 15-16-17 I was fat (17.5 stone). Never been to gym, changed my life by going to the gym doing cardio, By 18 I was down to say 10.5 stone? or so. But then I started to learn more about weight training and over the last 2 years just keep building my knowledge up. So interested now in bodybuilding it's not only a passion and lifestyle but I want to compete (looking at this year) And dedicate my life to it. (can provide pictures for all of this).

Anyway onto my training, my split is looking like this:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday:Back

Wednesday: Off/Cardio (half hour stepper, some swimming).

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Shoulders

Saturday:Off/Cardio

Sunday: Arms

Monday:Chest

Tuesday:Off

And so on, 2 on 2 off. My training is quite specific to me. But it works for me. I sometimes do chest and tris and back and bi's, instead of the arms in a week just depends.

My diet, atm not fully planned out just eating to suit:

Meal 1: 50g Porridge oats + 1 banana + pro 6 protein + 2 slices wholemeal toast with natty peanut butter on it.

Meal 2: Chicken breast (1 or 2) with some sort of veggie, usually brussels knowing me. And sometimes add some nuts in, cashews, brazils.

Meal 3: Before training: 1 scoop whey + a banana or whey and oats.

Meal 4: After: Build and recover by extreme

Meal 5: Dinner hour later: Steak/Chicken or fish with veggies and some brown rice.

Meal 6: Usually something simple, half a pack of quality chicken + some nuts

Meal 7: Maybe about 10pm by now usually go for an ommelette comprized of 2 eggs + other half pack of chicken

Meal 8: About 12am before I go to sleep another pro6 shake.

Shakes are in water as well because im lactose intollerent, so try to keep dairy quite low. Also try put some extra virgin olive oil on some food and munch on cashews when hungry. And take in about 4 liters of water on average.

Thats pretty much it really  .

(Latest pics)


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good to me mate.

Good luck


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes buddy i'll be watching


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

drink soya milk .. unsweetend once no lactose or carb at all ..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right first thing. I trained Chest monday, but cba including that I'll just do that for next week. Today (Tuesday) trained back. Im not gonna stick my diet up for each day unless something changes drastically, for example I start cutting or what not. Anyway did back today and comments on the workout is my lower back pump was horrendus after deadlifts, couldn't really hold myself up properly lol, and found it hard to keep my form correct on bent over rows, so to make up for it I had to lower down the weight.

Back:

Wide Grip Pull-ups: 3 sets of 8-12 reps. (bodyweight) I use strict form as possible to isolate the lats, none of this swinging bull$hit.

Deadlifts: 4 sets of 8-12 reps.

Warmup set of 60kg.

1st Set 90KG for

2nd Set 110KG for

3rd Set 120KG

Last Set 130KG

Bent Over Rows - 4 Sets:

1st two sets were performed at 70kg, but wasn't getting enough reps and struggling due to my back pump being so annoying, so dropped down to 50kg and squeezed and contracted as much as possible, strict form.

Reverse Pulldown: 3 Sets

Gym was busy so there was people taking up most equipment so the v-bar I like to use for close grip pulldowns was in use, so Just used the lat pulldown, semi-wide grip and reverse hand.

I was sweating. Didn't bother with cardio, will do it tomorrow, felt knackered.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> drink soya milk .. unsweetend once no lactose or carb at all ..


Yeah I've been recommended that before. But I dunno I like to give dairy a miss half the time, feel it gives me spots lol. I don't have a gall bladder either guys, and I suffer from quite a few complications as a result.

But cheers bro.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Good luck SKXO didn't put you as a natty due to ur avi, well done fella!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Van said:


> Good luck SKXO didn't put you as a natty due to ur avi, well done fella!


:L most people think im geared up, nothing new.

I've nothing to lie about though, if I was on something I'd say.

I was going to enter NABBA, I don't mind competing against others that have been using gear, some don't even have that good physiques, and to me it's not all about winning it's about the experience, and so I know what to work on. Gives me an insight.

I'll no doubt enter a natural comp first. Thinking maybe NPA.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hey buddy, will follow this with interest. Am also lactose intolerant so will defo steal your diet tips along the way.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

R84 said:


> Hey buddy, will follow this with interest. Am also lactose intolerant so will defo steal your diet tips along the way.


Cheers bud, and no bother :thumb: .

Also I will answer requests, don't mind requests of pics etc, im a crap photographer tho :laugh:. But can put pics up of the past when I was fat, then skinny then to what I am now. 

Also meant to add in i'll work abs 2 or 3 times per week and calves twice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Lets see the pics then!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I will in a sec, just gotta dig them all out first :L. Anyway today just did cardio....

half hour on x-trainer, went pretty hard at it, did 20 min low int on treadmill just a fast power walk on incline, then did some abs which is a surprise for me first time in a long while :lol: then went for a swim and steam room. My rest day tbh just a bit of a chill out.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right pics as requested ha. The time line of pics I guess, anyway heres what your looking at. Pic #1 age 15-16, 17.5 stone. Went to gym at 17, lost all weight by 18 bday, so pic #2 when I lost all weight. Pic 3-4-5 When I was 18 and half years old. 6,7 not long after. 8 at say 19 years old. 9 bulked right up sittin at 16.8 stone there lol that was probs august last year. Started cutting in about september/oct. Pic 10 probs october or something, pic 11 november, pic 12, 13, 14, 15 taken this month, bad pics trying to take it myself, had vest on because I did it in the gym on last 1's. And it's hard to take pic and flex/pose. Leg one is pretty crap to lol. But I tried argh. Follow this badly typed guide for reference lol ^.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yeah I know posing bstard on the last 1 :L. Im allowed but :laugh:.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

..........


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool pics!  Doesn't even look like the same person!  Well done!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

There you go then peepz, zero to errr hero? :lol: Last 4 pics I took yesterday, and the 1st one in the line was like last month or something. Last pic was to try show the v shape but didnt work as expected kinda made a mess of it, i'll get some proper pics done, get someone to do it for me, cause that last one for example i had one armout straight and the other tryna take the pic lol.

Heres a rubbish pic of my side delt, no idea why I did it like that, but you can make it out lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Cool pics!  Doesn't even look like the same person!  Well done!


Cheers lol. I know lol, crazy what 2 years can do  .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one for getting this journal up and running. I will be watching with interest mate.

Great pictures too. Oh btw - it is not a rubbish picture of your side delt, just an unorthodox one. It does show it off well though IMO.

On the matter of lactose intolerance, have you tried taking lactase?

All the best,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi m8, cheers.

Erm not tried lactase but they look quite cheap so could give it a run cheers. Thing is I don't know if im hugely intollerent, I mean theres too many factors atm, im also suffering from IBS at the moment, but im not sure if thats a permanent thing it's just come on recently, think it may be a stress thing though, really stressed out at the moment. But i made a thread ages ago with findings that I found a higher dairy diet caused me to get more spots, a lot more oil (sebum) on my face. When I stopped it or lowered it drastically they cleared up.

Another thing to take into account is that I had my gall bladder removed from 15, so I've had some what complications/recurrences from that. Suffering from something called Sphincter of Oddi disorder atm, it's a billery duct thats failing/malfunctioning.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

P

O

S

E

R

!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> P
> 
> O
> 
> ...


Am the fresh prince of UK-muscle. :cool2: :lol:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

well done on your transofrmation mate

if you thinking of natural comp why not look at BNBF Scottish which will be about June? Good standard and always a good show too


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> well done on your transofrmation mate
> 
> if you thinking of natural comp why not look at BNBF Scottish which will be about June? Good standard and always a good show too


Yeah was thinking about it m8. You going for any?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Not anytime soon mate!

But would like to enter the Scottish at some point, once in a lifetime thing though


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Not anytime soon mate!
> 
> But would like to enter the Scottish at some point, once in a lifetime thing though


Yeah defo just go for it tbh. The way I see it the more you put it off the more you won't do it. Might as well go for it, even if people are bigger, more conditioned etc than you it's the experience that counts.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I plan to def do one in the future, have a lot of things to get right though before I can think about being making plans for a comp. It's def just for the experience, I have no illusions about winning although I would obviously want to do the best that I can. Which is why, as I only want to do one comp ever, that I want to know I will be in good shape for it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Im on the same mind set as you, however I'll do a comp or 2 and see where I place. If I place well i.e. depending how many people competing against say on average the top 3 then I will carry on competing.

Anyway trained Legs today, wasn't in the mood, been feeling bloated all day, did them though, but still felt crap. Was a good workout tbh but felt crap after, for some reason I feel angry, moody and just ready to snap at things. Anyway session went like this:

Squats - 4 sets (60KG for warm up's 15 reps)

80KG for 12

100KG for 12

120KG for 8

Did some messing about after with feet positioning couple of sets with feet out to side and inner etc.

Leg Extensions - 4 sets (I do my leg extensions by bringing up slow controlled and squeezing and holding for a second or 2 and bring back down slowly).

Did some SLDL's after this on smith machine, as im not used to doing this exercise so just practicing with smith, after messing about with form I eventually got a feel for it, was good. Did 3 sets. I usually do Lying Leg Curl machine for hams as well but there was people on it taking ages so cba.

Finished off with calf raise machine, Did 4 sets but really squeezed and burned it out, was good.

Did a quick 10 minutes on x-trainer just to help rid legs of lactic acid, stretched them off because cba with having DOMs for the whole weekend in my legs lol.

Shoulders tomorrow, Working at 08:30am at another gym till 4:30pm will hit the gym about 5pm.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Hi m8, cheers.
> 
> Erm not tried lactase but they look quite cheap so could give it a run cheers. Thing is I don't know if im hugely intollerent, I mean theres too many factors atm, im also suffering from IBS at the moment, but im not sure if thats a permanent thing it's just come on recently, think it may be a stress thing though, really stressed out at the moment. But i made a thread ages ago with findings that I found a higher dairy diet caused me to get more spots, a lot more oil (sebum) on my face. When I stopped it or lowered it drastically they cleared up.
> 
> ...


Mild problems with digestion can be helped with lactase, but by the sounds of it your situation is a bit more complicated, and some of those symptoms sound a bit more than simply a problem with digesting the stuff.

Do you take anything to assist with the IBS?

All the best,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Mild problems with digestion can be helped with lactase, but by the sounds of it your situation is a bit more complicated, and some of those symptoms sound a bit more than simply a problem with digesting the stuff.
> 
> Do you take anything to assist with the IBS?
> 
> ...


Doctor gave me tabs to take for the IBS, started with an M, I'll have to go read the packet tbh. Just to help calm it basically. Hopefully it will start to go away though lol. Cheers bud.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Shoulders on Friday, Was working till 5pm, so gym straight after, was quite tired tbh, but got thru the session fine, felt quite a bit weaker for some reason. Anyway...

DB Shoulder Presses

Upright Row

Rear Delt Raise

Side Raise

Shrugs

Did A bit of arms on saturday, was tired as I was out on friday, not drinking though just from not getting to much sleep. Anyway

BB Curl

Hammer Curl

CG Bar Curl

CG Bench

Tricep Pushdown

SkullCrusher

Chest tomorrow.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Chest today, felt a bit crap at first, very weak and had pains and aches about my body no idea how, but my fault because on saturday was my m8s birthday and was drinking, poor diet on sunday as well as we all know, anyway no drink or poor diet for another 6 months or so. But it got better thruout the session, and my paranoia on sunday and this morning of feeling fat and small etc soon went away, just feel back to normal now. Anyway...

Flat Bench - 3 sets, 95KG for 12, 105KG for 8, 115kg for 5 (was struggling).

Incline Bench - 3 Sets 70KG for 12, 80kg for 12, 90KG for 8.

Wide Grip Dips - 3 sets of 15

Pullover - 3 Sets with 30kg

Just finished off with some cable flyes.

Was a good session, chest was pumped.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol 1st time droped in and was shocked at how gay you look! lol just had it in mhead you wer a skinned? lol messin mate

so why did you think it was abouttimeto start this? no one gives a sh1t! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol 1st time droped in and was shocked at how gay you look! lol just had it in mhead you wer a skinned? lol messin mate
> 
> so why did you think it was abouttimeto start this? no one gives a sh1t! lol


lol jim least I get the birds, your just getting yer so called "Missus" who's probs a blow up doll fi anne summers :lol: .

And dunno thought i'd start one as it's the growing fashion  .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any way i think you may have felt sh1t as only 3days delts and chesti usualy make it 4-5 for myself


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lol jim least I get the birds, your just getting yer so called "Missus" who's probs a blow up doll fi anne summers :lol: .
> 
> And dunno thought i'd start one as it's the growing fashion  .


lol a doll cant make me 4-5meals a day and do my jabs lol i do have a doll tho but now im gonna stick a pic of your pritty little face on it! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> any way i think you may have felt sh1t as only 3days delts and chesti usualy make it 4-5 for myself


You've confused me, tell your mam what you want to say and she can type it into this thread. :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

I dno if its a good idea doing chest after your arms day mate, why dont you try doing chest a few days after, as your triceps will be really tired and probably fail before your chest?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> I dno if its a good idea doing chest after your arms day mate, why dont you try doing chest a few days after, as your triceps will be really tired and probably fail before your chest?


I did arms on saturday morning, it's monday night. 2 and a half days later. And triceps weren't failing 2nyt, just generally felt tired. But as I got into workout I felt fine  .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You've confused me, tell your mam what you want to say and she can type it into this thread. :lol:





tomass1342 said:


> I dno if its a good idea doing chest after your arms day mate, why dont you try doing chest a few days after, as your triceps will be really tired and probably fail before your chest?


i was saying what he said but about delts! my mum is out or i would have smart ass! lol any way the prob today is my laptop fuked and skipes out letters when im typing plus i cant spell for sh1t! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol a doll cant make me 4-5meals a day and do my jabs lol i do have a doll tho but now im gonna stick a pic of your pritty little face on it! lol


Lmfao :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Legs today, I always change my split around every week usually, same routine just change the days about. Anyway was generally a good work out, legs were pretty fked after squats, and after some heavy leg extensions they were like jelly, and couldn't stand properly. Sleepy as well, after doing Legs I always feel sleepy :laugh:.

Considering the competition for May this year. however dieting commencing for me? I've been recommended start early rather than later as this would be my first time REALLY dieting down, and who knows how my body will react, will I lose the last bits of fat fast or slow who knows, but most likely slower due to the fact im not at all an ectomorph but meso/endo. My personal view on myself is I gain muscle mass fairly easily, but I can also gain water and some fat, but not a lot of it, takes me a long time to get fat. And I can lose fat fairly easily. And I hold mass well.

Anyway Maybe 16 week of dieting?

Also anyone know of shows up this way nearish edinburgh, just so I could go see and watch for my own purpose in the experience and learning department. Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did back today... Overall decent workout, felt really ill tho :S, think it's the IBS, had bad stomach cramps and felt really ill like had shivers etc but never-the-less just trained:

Wide Grip Pullups

Deadlifts

Bent Over BB Rows

CG Pulldown


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Mate, have you seen a doctor about the IBS? The cramps sound awful.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

R84 said:


> Mate, have you seen a doctor about the IBS? The cramps sound awful.


Na lol, what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger right? haha. They gave me tablets but I stopped taking them because it constipates me, and I'd rather have the sh1ts then constipation  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Was rest day today, just went to gym and did some cardio and went for a steam room. For some reason my face has been really fkin red, quite sore and itchy. Went for a sunbed anyway. Just did half hour on x-trainer at quite a hard level. Burned about 400ish calories, not that it's accurate anyway. More of a bump this anyway, if anyone can answer the questions a few posts up ^^^^^.

Training Shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

y do we need to know this? dick ed lol xxx


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> y do we need to know this? dick ed lol xxx


Coz you need to know how im feeling jimbob so you can give me support. But you don't give me no support, must be feeling mad because of your short man syndrome. Don't hate me because I tower above you :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Some new pics of me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucking good bud. Big top half and thin waist


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Lucking good bud. Big top half and thin waist


My waist is tiny, I recall 28 inches. Argh thats why I keep tryna build it up. But then in bodybuilding do I want that? lol.

Im still natural so just biding my time.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

a thin waist on top level bodybuilding is very rare these days!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Irish Beast said:


> a thin waist on top level bodybuilding is very rare these days!!


Impressive post big man!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine is and will always be enormous. The gut is here to stay.

Went to the doctor the other day and he told me that for my height to weight ratio I should have been a shark!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Irish Beast said:


> Mine is and will always be enormous. The gut is here to stay.
> 
> Went to the doctor the other day and he told me that for my height to weight ratio I should have been a shark!


LOL, now that is funny. You had me and I did not expect that ending. :lol:

Me too. If you lie on your back does your stomach go up or down if you were to do a sit-up?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Up!!

I have a gut and a half! Around christmas time I got stopped about ten times outside supermarkets, accused of stealing turkeys!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I edited my drunk ass post.

I forgot to put sit-up.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

What the fvck is a sit up!

Seriously though it looks like I have swallowed a beach ball at the mo! Might be something to do with the beer!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao. Waist is small but I need to try develop big blocky abs.

A shark lmfao.... Your a big guy Irish, even if you do have a "big" gut, no doubt exageratting it, just diet down and you will lose it.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Believe me mate the gut is a joke now. That pic was 4 years ago!

Either way its great in terms of beer capacity!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Believe me mate the gut is a joke now. That pic was 4 years ago!
> 
> Either way its great in terms of beer capacity!


Lmao fk it, if your happy what diff it make eh?

My gut when I was 15-16-17 as you saw in the first pic of thread I was 17.5 stone fat, never been to gym. Had a big big belly lmao.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Boom!*


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

true buddy. Ive bagged a woman now so dont need to make an effort!!

JOking aside I gained about 5 stone in 3 years since hooking up with the wench!

everyone said it would happen but I didn't believe it!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If only Rams can see this, he would photo shop the sh1t out of that ****!...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> true buddy. Ive bagged a woman now so dont need to make an effort!!
> 
> JOking aside I gained about 5 stone in 3 years since hooking up with the wench!
> 
> everyone said it would happen but I didn't believe it!


 :lol: . Thats what they say when you hit 40 and married the gut comes along :lol: .

Your relationship with your missus m8, you have to bribe her with coke to get what you want lool.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> If only Rams can see this, he would photo shop the sh1t out of that ****!...lol


Argh it's an old pic lol.  .

Very old actually lol. I look dodgy in it for a good looking mofo :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :lol: . Thats what they say when you hit 40 and married the gut comes along :lol: .
> 
> Your relationship with your missus m8, you have to bribe her with coke to get what you want lool.


Even that doesn't always work these days!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey you guys - you can do a lot worse than being a shark :lol: .



SK-XO said:


> Some new pics of me.


Really great mate. I would do whatever you can to keep that waist, whilst working on the muscle. The difference it will make to your overall appearance will be shocking ie for your V-Shape.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Even that doesn't always work these days!!


GHB? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Hey you guys - you can do a lot worse than being a shark :lol: .
> 
> Really great mate. I would do whatever you can to keep that waist, whilst working on the muscle. The difference it will make to your overall appearance will be shocking ie for your V-Shape.
> 
> ...


Cheers for droppin in big man.

And yeah but I've no idea how im keeping it lol? I don't really seem to gain much fat on my waist, goes to my face and lower pecs first  lol.

But I want big blocky abs, maybe that will come once body fat lowers.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I will just accept it now!

I would feel a tad guilty raping her, just a tad though!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I think I will just accept it now!
> 
> I would feel a tad guilty raping her, just a tad though!


:laugh: shout surprise before, surprise sex ain't rape :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RAPE RAPE, RAPE IS RUDE!!

HOW CAN IT BE WRONG WHEN IT FEELS SO GOOD!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> RAPE RAPE, RAPE IS RUDE!!
> 
> HOW CAN IT BE WRONG WHEN IT FEELS SO GOOD!!!


That what you say when she's o'ding on coke? :lol:

am off 2 sleep beasty baws.

catch ye versace :beer:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers for droppin in big man.
> 
> And yeah but I've no idea how im keeping it lol? I don't really seem to gain much fat on my waist, goes to my face and lower pecs first  lol.
> 
> But I want big blocky abs, maybe that will come once body fat lowers.


No problem buddy - I'm usually lurking round even when I don't post. I'm enjoying your journal too btw.

I wouldn't worry about how you are keeping it, until you start to loose it :lol: I certainly wouldn't mind having a 28" waist.

Fat distribution varies from person to person, but I'm sure the definition will come through as BF drops. When you see what you are left with, you can do a bit of work if you need to. One observation is that in many of your photos you are standing very erect. A lot of the lads you see with blocky abs especially in photo shoots are contracting them in the picture where as yours are approaching maximum stretch - you maybe closer than you realise.

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rough draft, but this should get the ball rolling. :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not bad winger!

Unfortunately im useless at PS


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Kylie would be jealous of your waist!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Winger, that Dumbbell is a bit heavy, im "toning up" remember  .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

You massive yet?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> No problem buddy - I'm usually lurking round even when I don't post. I'm enjoying your journal too btw.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about how you are keeping it, until you start to loose it :lol: I certainly wouldn't mind having a 28" waist.
> 
> ...


Lol true, need to work on my posing :whistling: .

Bodyfat isn't too high atm. Im lean-ish. Plenty of time to start ripping up.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> You massive yet?


Getting there lol. You not look at the new pics, im catching up with you :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Probs are


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good shape to you, small waist gives the illusion of a bigger upper half, especially if wide shoulders.

Keep up the good work


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

One of these days. And maybe one day you will catch up with me on MW2? strong maybe though :lol: . Wheres my reps back you cnut .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Good shape to you, small waist gives the illusion of a bigger upper half, especially if wide shoulders.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Cheers m8.

Shoulders are coming on well, just tryna bash away at the rear delts, added face pulls into my routine just to try something new. Every other aspect of my shoulders coming on quite well, got quite big medial and front delts, just the rear delts are a wee bit behind. Working shoulders today though, but my gym is getting turned upside down atm due to all the technogym crap going in, so might have to drive to the other city to go to the gym there if thats the case .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Coz you need to know how im feeling jimbob so you can give me support. But you don't give me no support, must be feeling mad because of your short man syndrome. *Don't hate me because I tower above you* :lol:


i dont i only hate ppl that lift more then me so i still love you buddy lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i dont i only hate ppl that lift more then me so i still love you buddy lol


You hate people that are taller then you as well? because then you'd hate everyone :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did shoulders yesterday but had to take everything through to the dance studio and do the workout there whilst the gym was getting converted into techno-crap... I mean gym.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

:lol: you aint been on for 9 days, rep whoring doesnt get you reps.. :whistling:


SK-XO said:


> One of these days. And maybe one day you will catch up with me on MW2? strong maybe though :lol: . Wheres my reps back you cnut .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol: you aint been on for 9 days, rep whoring doesnt get you reps.. :whistling:


 :lol: . I've been busy. I'll be back on, I haven't lost my game. And fine then, you'll never get any reps from me again, i'll tell my friends and family never to give you reps either cnut! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> :lol: . I've been busy. I'll be back on, I haven't lost my game. And fine then, you'll never get any reps from me again, i'll tell my friends and family never to give you reps either cnut! :lol:


Friends? you have none, so that wont reaallllyyy affect me will it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Friends? you have none, so that wont reaallllyyy affect me will it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thought you were my friend tho :confused1: :sad:?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

I will be when i pass 3.09


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Subscribed... Good looking journal so far mate, will be following with interest


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> I will be when i pass 3.09


Never then :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Subscribed... Good looking journal so far mate, will be following with interest


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

subscribed buddy just started my own journal . will be watching this:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers m8, will have a look at yours to bud  .


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers m8, will have a look at yours to bud  .


 cheers bud. ill get some piks up tonight

u thinking of competing?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

TopGun said:


> cheers bud. ill get some piks up tonight
> 
> u thinking of competing?


Yeah mate maybe this year, defo thinking about it. Will have to get my @rse in gear if im gonna though... you?


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah mate maybe this year, defo thinking about it. Will have to get my @rse in gear if im gonna though... you?


 thinking about it mate.

ive got my eyes on the ukbff show at leeds in sep

guess it just depends how in shape i can get:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

TopGun said:


> thinking about it mate.
> 
> ive got my eyes on the ukbff show at leeds in sep
> 
> guess it just depends how in shape i can get:thumbup1:


Stick at it mate  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh as much as I slated TechnoGYM stuff, the cable rack is actually half decent, 4 sections round a piller with differenciating(sp?) weight stacks etc and attatchements. Also the leg press etc im quite happy with, can add own weight plates onto it.

One thing im not happy with is the bench press, can't spot anyone on it, pain in the @ss and theres no incline bench or decline bench they dumped them both . Only gripes tbh.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

No decline at my gym either and I can't even "adapt" the existing equipment to what I need.

Chest day always makes me grumpy at David-pain-in-the-a$$-Lloyd :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

R84 said:


> No decline at my gym either and I can't even "adapt" the existing equipment to what I need.
> 
> Chest day always makes me grumpy at David-pain-in-the-a$$-Lloyd :cursing:


Total nightmare eh? could just pile a bunch of plates under the front of a bench and do decline with dumbbells lol?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did chest today and a bit of triceps just to blast them off. Fkn mate keeps thinking it's ideal to invite more people into the training group. Was attempting to train with 4 people, and 2 of which just joined the gym, sacked it and just did my own thing. Anyway.

Bench (flat)

Incline DB

Wide Grip Dips

Cable crossover (finish)

Also used this somewhat decline machine of technogym, just tested it out, it seems a bit weird looking, like something out of transformers:










Was just trying it out, it's not bad but will just stick to conventional methods.

Working my back tomorrow, they finally got a seated row, alough it's a techno gym one, anythings better than nothing, so will add this into my routine, I have a proper metal v-bar so can attatch that instead of the $hitty plastic one.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I hate machines but that does look pretty cool. Keep expecting it to transform into a car or something


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

PMSL they were just putting that "transformer" in my gym the other night. Will give it a whirl this week. I'm gonna get a technogym t-shirt to wear so I look well cool when I use it.

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lmao...

Tbh guys it's not that bad, I find it hits necessary parts, however im a free weight user primarly. They also had the low row "transformer" machine. Im pretty sure if you stack 5 plates a side it turns into this:










:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Technogym is wa.nk imo.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Technogym is wa.nk imo.


Yeh defo mate, but not really got a choice atm, if I had the cash I'd build my own gym, but then wouldn't we all :laugh:.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Yeh defo mate, but not really got a choice atm, if I had the cash I'd build my own gym, but then wouldn't we all :laugh:.


lol.. i dont really have much to say tbh mate.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

*ARE YOU MASSIVE YET?*


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> lol.. i dont really have much to say tbh mate.. :lol:


"Scotty your one sexual hunky mofo" would be a start? :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> *ARE YOU MASSIVE YET?*


My massive quest is a never ending quest, can't get massiveiss enough.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Massive waist fly by!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Massive waist fly by!


Gave you both reps for your amazing helpful guidence you have provided  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

motivational help :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Wraths a legend. I want those animal pak posters quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

MY lasss was supposed to get me some for xmas, must have got lost in the post :lol:

Ive got the yellow animal t shirt.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> MY lasss was supposed to get me some for xmas, must have got lost in the post :lol:
> 
> Ive got the yellow animal t shirt.


Mate I can't find them online anywhere, they are on the USA site but you can't ship it to UK and the euro site costs a bomb in postage and only has some posters.

Wouldn't mind getting a hold of them just dunno where to.

T-shirts are smart, good motivation shut the fcuk up and train lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

His sister 

t shirt ive got - the massive forearm crewwww


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Omfg his sister is stunning. I would even if I was her brother :lol:

Smart t-shirt, take it you gotta be a big cnut to wear it lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

It only comes in one size :lol:

Time for bed, gotta be up at 7 oh no.

chow chow.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> It only comes in one size :lol:
> 
> Time for bed, gotta be up at 7 oh no.
> 
> chow chow.


Lol sound m8 catch.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Night night Dan and don't let the bed bugs bit, don't worry, I don't think there is enough bed bugs in the world to do any damage to a big massive guy like yourself. :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Gave you both reps for your amazing helpful guidence you have provided  :laugh:


Funny, the only one who learned anything was me...lol

You bastard, I step on wasps with waists like that. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh by the way I used to use a hammer strength plate load machine for chest and for me it never helped my bench, just food for thought.

If you are worried about a big bench then don't focus too much on one of those machines, but for a finishing machine it would be OK for BB.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How smart is this pic for advertisement?

Hell I want to wear one of those shirts, it might be more of a tent then a shirt..he he.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

there you are!

http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk/Animal-gear-iconic-t-shirt-animal_gear_iconic_t_shirt.htm

they do it in red and yellow in large


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> there you are!
> 
> http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk/Animal-gear-iconic-t-shirt-animal_gear_iconic_t_shirt.htm
> 
> they do it in red and yellow in large


They not got a small mate :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Night night Dan and don't let the bed bugs bit, don't worry, I don't think there is enough bed bugs in the world to do any damage to a big massive guy like yourself. :whistling:


Want a spoon to eat his @ss? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Funny, the only one who learned anything was me...lol
> 
> You bastard, I step on wasps with waists like that. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol.

Yeah It wouldn't be my machine of choice. Better to stick with bench and free weights but as you say as a finisher it's okay. Prefer to just use cable flyes as a finisher though  .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> They not got a small mate :whistling:


Small is what one wears out on the town, big is for the gym otherwise movement gets restricted 

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Small is what one wears out on the town, big is for the gym otherwise movement gets restricted
> 
> J


In gym I prefer to just do it naked. But im not allowed to do that so I just wear a pair of baggy cottons with nothing on underneath and a vest :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> there you are!
> 
> http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk/Animal-gear-iconic-t-shirt-animal_gear_iconic_t_shirt.htm
> 
> they do it in red and yellow in large


Nice find thanks! I think one of these will be in order albeit for the end of my bulk.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Nice find thanks! I think one of these will be in order albeit for the end of my bulk.
> 
> J


IIRC you posted pics before Josh, and your fkn massive, one of these t-shirts will fit you no bother, probs be tight :thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> IIRC you posted pics before Josh, and your fkn massive, one of these t-shirts will fit you no bother, probs be tight :thumb:


I wish mate. I've been cutting since then. Everything is loose :cursing:

J


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

no prob J, what size is the large? normal size of 42-44 inches? or absoloutly huge lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> no prob J, what size is the large? normal size of 42-44 inches? or absoloutly huge lol


I would guess that large is a bit bigger than 42-44, quite how big I do not know. We will soon find out though 

J


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

better hope those guys aint wearing a large then lol

where do you train in Cardiff? my mate has just joined Peak Physique, he said its the best gym hes ever been to, he was in Daves Gym on albany road last year


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got a feeling that they are wearing large mate :lol: .



Mr Eko said:


> better hope those guys aint wearing a large then lol
> 
> where do you train in Cardiff? my mate has just joined Peak Physique, he said its the best gym hes ever been to, he was in Daves Gym on albany road last year


Currently DW fitness as its got the free weights I need, good opening hours and the creature comforts of the pool and jacuzzi. I use to go to peak and it did have great kit there, and I did enjoy it too. Opening hours were a bit tricky for me though.

J


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Great journal... :thumb:

Can I start the 'I hate SKXO's tiny waist' club? :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Great journal... :thumb:
> 
> Can I start the 'I hate SKXO's tiny waist' club? :cursing:


 :lol: funny that it's went quite small, from when I was 16/17 and fat it was up to 40 inches!.

Atm what it's sitting at very small yes, but wonder how small it will get once im dieted down for a show :confused1: ?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you enjoy the pain your making me feel?!?! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Do you enjoy the pain your making me feel?!?! :lol:


Lol, tbh mate you win some you lose some. You could have better other parts then me such as traps etc, after all we all just have to utilize what we have got.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Worked my back today, was quite a killer session, felt I was gonna throw up after doing Deadlifts, got lightheaded just from pushing it quite a bit. Anyway...

Wide Grip Pullups (techno gym wide grip pullup things awful lol so didn't go down well).

Deadlifts (Pushed it hard, upped the weight right up, but again felt sick)

Rev Pulldown

Seated Row (Proper seated row, alough unsure how to do the form? keep back steady not moving or do it by going forward and pulling back etc like the pro's do? trial and error?)

Finished off with a few sets of biceps.

Got some new pics of the tiny waist :lol: I've got one shot that is ridiculous looks fked up :lol: not a very good pic, but a back pic lol.

Also just to elaborate, been pushing my back harder and harder to get maximal growth. Still a long way off but I can feel it getting better and better. What I personally feel has worked best is going ultra heavy with the back, works a treat for me anyway, Heavy 1 armed rows, heavy deadlifts, heavy cg pulldowns have worked a treat for thickening the back in general, and wide grip pullups have brought on good width.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking at doing cardio and abs tomorrow, really needing to try "pop" the abs out, thinking weighted cable crunches, however the technique needs to be mastered. What of the lower abs? hanging leg raises? and as for obliques, should they really be "worked" as a bodybuilder?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I wouldn't work abs till later, why build the stomach to tape bigger?

Your core is getting worked by other lifts so work abs later. JMO

Leg raises work the lower abs so yes you are correct.

Nice back/trap pic, you look like you are 240 lbs in that pic, you bastard wasp fcuker..lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I wouldn't work abs till later, why build the stomach to tape bigger?
> 
> Your core is getting worked by other lifts so work abs later. JMO
> 
> ...


Haha I wish I was 240lbs mate. Im only sitting at like 210.

And true I see what you mean, but it just feels like my abs are so hidden away lol  .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

On the back, it would be good if you could get some other pics done of your back eg rear double bi, lat spread, etc as it would be easier to determine how it is from those.

On the abs, I would do some crunches (without twists) and some hanging leg raises only as I suspect that having a narrow waist will suit you well. I do agree with winger to a big extent as your abs will be getting hit with loads of other exercises. Caveats to all of this though is that I am the last person to give tips to you on getting a nice set of abs. It feels a bit like Mugabi giving classes on ethics or PW Botha giving lectures on equal opportunities.

All the best,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> On the back, it would be good if you could get some other pics done of your back eg rear double bi, lat spread, etc as it would be easier to determine how it is from those.
> 
> On the abs, I would do some crunches (without twists) and some hanging leg raises only as I suspect that having a narrow waist will suit you well. I do agree with winger to a big extent as your abs will be getting hit with loads of other exercises. Caveats to all of this though is that I am the last person to give tips to you on getting a nice set of abs. It feels a bit like Mugabi giving classes on ethics or PW Botha giving lectures on equal opportunities.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll have to get someone to take some lol.

Abs do get hit with other exercises, im no doubt just paranoid, im a perfectionist, everything has to be perfect or nothing at all, can't help that lol. So don't do abs with a twist? as this would work the obliques etc which will or could possibly take away from the small waist and widen it out? So work the middle section of the abs in a straight line all the way down. Cheers.

(And luckily I know about Mugabi and PWBotha (apartheid) from studying it back a couple of years ago lol.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah I'll have to get someone to take some lol.
> 
> Abs do get hit with other exercises, im no doubt just paranoid, im a perfectionist, everything has to be perfect or nothing at all, can't help that lol. So don't do abs with a twist? as this would work the obliques etc which will or could possibly take away from the small waist and widen it out? So work the middle section of the abs in a straight line all the way down. Cheers.
> 
> (And luckily I know about Mugabi and PWBotha (apartheid) from studying it back a couple of years ago lol.


You know to take what I say with a pinch of salt then buddy. Some twisting maybe ok, but I would not go anywhere near weighted bends or the like. My waist got blocky as hell when I did those many years ago. Keeping the whole thing narrow would be good IMHO, as it will further accentuate every gain you make on your back.

On the matter of balance during rows - it is something that comes from practice. Keep at it, and you will be delighted with the results. Guaranteed.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You know to take what I say with a pinch of salt then buddy. Some twisting maybe ok, but I would not go anywhere near weighted bends or the like. My waist got blocky as hell when I did those many years ago. Keeping the whole thing narrow would be good IMHO, as it will further accentuate every gain you make on your back.
> 
> On the matter of balance during rows - it is something that comes from practice. Keep at it, and you will be delighted with the results. Guaranteed.
> 
> J


Nah I take everything you say greatly ha, your most knowledgeable so can't disagree with nothing tbh. I understand where your coming from with the twists and will avoid it, or do very little in the way of the obliques. I have another pic of my waist alough it looks dodgy the pic :S. So what you reckon for the abs? what in your oppinion would be a good ab workout and how many times per week. Winger says give it a miss, but I was thinking could just lightly work them, even once a week or twice. Nothing much just on my cardio day. Say 3 sets of weighted crunches and 3 sets of some sort of leg raise? im not very good with the lower abs, can't seem to do them very well by bringing my legs right up straight, find it really hard. Cheers.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would focus on the lower abs for two reasons. One, hanging leg raises pretty much hit the whole ab and two, if you develop the lower ab I am sure your upper abs will already be there. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I would focus on the lower abs for two reasons. One, hanging leg raises pretty much hit the whole ab and two, if you develop the lower ab I am sure your upper abs will already be there. :whistling:







See I'd find it hard to keep my balance and get my legs up like that high, just never really worked much on stability, core etc. I'll give it a shot though, but any other exercises that work as effective as this, or an alternate way of doing it, cheers bud.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Nah I take everything you say greatly ha, your most knowledgeable so can't disagree with nothing tbh. I understand where your coming from with the twists and will avoid it, or do very little in the way of the obliques. I have another pic of my waist alough it looks dodgy the pic :S. So what you reckon for the abs? what in your oppinion would be a good ab workout and how many times per week. Winger says give it a miss, but I was thinking could just lightly work them, even once a week or twice. Nothing much just on my cardio day. Say 3 sets of weighted crunches and 3 sets of some sort of leg raise? im not very good with the lower abs, can't seem to do them very well by bringing my legs right up straight, find it really hard. Cheers.


I would do raises with a bent knee to get the form right. On the crunches, I would use a swiss ball if possible and get a great ROM, ensuring your abs are pulled in towards your spine throughout. I would also keep your abs training away from your leg workouts, as abs fatigue oft impairs squat & DL form.

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

See if you can get some of these.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol, tbh mate you win some you lose some. You could have better other parts then me such as traps etc, after all we all just have to utilize what we have got.


Judging by that picture, it ain't me traps that's for sure :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> See if you can get some of these.


I can hold myself fine it's just doing straight leg raises. I'll try the bent knee'd way that would be easier to start with. Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I would do raises with a bent knee to get the form right. On the crunches, I would use a swiss ball if possible and get a great ROM, ensuring your abs are pulled in towards your spine throughout. I would also keep your abs training away from your leg workouts, as abs fatigue oft impairs squat & DL form.
> 
> J


Yeah I was gonna do them say on Shoulder day and after before cardio on a day off.

I'll give it a shot mate, cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao at your avi winger...

Did some cardio yesterday with some abs at the start, really felt it tbh, I've managed to get the cable crunches pretty much spot on so will use them.

Doing legs today but a hardcore session, however I feel I have pulled a muscle in my groin? at the top of the inner quad it just feels sore, like a pulled muscle, nothing major but still. Will no doubt be a nightmare to train  .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Be careful with that groin pull, mine took me over a year to heal because I tried to keep training with it. Just don't do anything that were you can feel it.

Heal up quick big man!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Be careful with that groin pull, mine took me over a year to heal because I tried to keep training with it. Just don't do anything that were you can feel it.
> 
> Heal up quick big man!


Hmmm, meant to be training legs tonight m8, don't really want to miss it :/ It feels not to bad today but I am taking what your saying into consideration. Thing is I only go thru to this gym once per week it's quite a distance, bodybuilding gym to train legs as it has best equipment. argh.  .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Give it a break mate, the wingman's right - it can take fvcking ages to heal if you train through it, same thing happened with my back.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Give it a break mate, the wingman's right - it can take fvcking ages to heal if you train through it, same thing happened with my back.


Well gave the legs a rest today lol.

Did shoulders instead.

Will see what they are like next week and give them a shot then.

DB Shoulder Press

Upright Row

Face Pulls

Side Raises

Shrugs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice big man. I wish someone took me aside and slapped the sh1t out of me for doing what I was doing.

A little background of winger. I am an avid Racquetball player which is kind of like squash but much faster.

I pulled my groin either playing or doing clean and presses or the elliptical machine but I cant definitively say it was one or the other.

My dumb ass kept playing competitively and squatting heavy, heavy dead lifts and hammering the elliptical trainer. All hit groin.

I would train hard and walk like a penguin after each workout for probably 6 plus months.

When I did see a Doctor I told him I was going to work through it or tear it for surgery, then he said I was an idiot and it will never heal unless I give it rest.

Injuries, torn bicep, torn hamstring, injured groin, pulled muscle off of rear delt and the list goes on.

You my young apprentice better let that heal....lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lol fk sake winger thats a nightmare!. Learn from mistakes right? it feels better now tbh, but I'll still give it more rest, work legs in another 3-4 days or something. Rest day today, and tomorrow but i'll probly go to gym tomorrow and do some cardio.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Training chest and i'll do some triceps tomorrow. Been a pretty hectic weekend, not getting in till 6am and sleep about 7am lol etc because I was out on friday and saturday, more wild stories :lol: .

Leg/s feel better now, need to work them asap, they feel neglected lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

are you massive yet??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> are you massive yet??


iiiii mate, masif blud init.

are you?

backs looking big, dat dere cell tech must b workin 4 u brer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> iiiii mate, masif blud init.
> 
> are you?
> 
> backs looking big, dat dere cell tech must b workin 4 u brer.


Built my back on pasta and milk mate, 2 times a day. Dont wana get too big.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Built my back on pasta and milk mate, 2 times a day. Dont wana get too big.


Lmao I reckon you built them lats out from all the times you get your @ss kicked in mw2, rage quitting and throwing all the ps3 pads at extreme force popped those lats right out.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

you look brilliant mate you've made such good gains its uneal. I'm gonna subscribe and keep an eye on this one 

Bri


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> you look brilliant mate you've made such good gains its uneal. I'm gonna subscribe and keep an eye on this one
> 
> Bri


Cheers mate, I try lol.

Anyway today I was working still had my tubs of food prepared, munched on plenty of very good quality roast beef and chicken thruout the day. Started training was hyped for it, did Chest and Triceps. Tbh felt weaker, did couple of warmup sets on 60kg.... then boosted up to 100kg for 12, but was a bit disapointed only got 110kg for like 7. Still bashed thru it, did incline bench of the smith just for a bit of a change to really stretch it out.

Then went on to some pec flyes and cable flyes. Finished triceps off with pushdown + tricep dips and rope pushdowns.

Overall v.good workout. Bit of a let down on the strength tho, but not much I can do.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> you look brilliant mate you've made such good gains its uneal. I'm gonna subscribe and keep an eye on this one
> 
> Bri


^That's a pervy message if I ever saw one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained my back today... Overall a good workout, felt stronger. However still trying to get to terms with the awful-designed techno-crap wide grip pull up "bar" it's about 100ft up and 10 ft spaced apart. Deadlift felt stronger, forms getting much better:

Wide grip pull ups - 3 sets of 10

Deadlift - 4 sets, (60kg warm up) 80kg for 12, 100kg for 12, 120kg for 10. Last set 140KG for 5.

Rev Pulldown - Can't remember exact weight, 3 sets but defo piled the weight on.

Seated Row (now that have proper seated row machine all is good http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/CBSeatedRow.html is this correct form for seated row?)

Cheers. Was up today and had a laugh like, a lot of people wear these skin tight nike pro tshirt things? and this guy came in with love handles hanging right over and a gut sticking out of one. Ridiculous.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers. Was up today and had a laugh like, a lot of people wear these skin tight nike pro tshirt things? and this guy came in with love handles hanging right over and a gut sticking out of one. Ridiculous.


Funny you say that. I was training on Sunday and notice this young kid walking across the gym with a full lat spread wearing one of those shirts.

Tiny waist, wide shoulders, cut to hell.

I also noticed for a young guy about 24ish he had the thinnest hair without any male pattern baldness. My thoughts? Too many androgen's...lol

This guy looked better than Van Dam in his peak!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Funny you say that. I was training on Sunday and notice this young kid walking across the gym with a full lat spread wearing one of those shirts.
> 
> Tiny waist, wide shoulders, cut to hell.
> 
> ...


Lol how you mean too many androgen's? what types cause that?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Some of these machines do my nut in as the grips seem to be in the wrong place and have insufficient means of adjusting them for different body shapes.

The seated row form at exrx looks good to me. Getting a good squeeze between the shoulders at the top of the motion is good too.

We have a few of those shrink wrapped walrus too. Reminds me somewhat of Dafydd (of Llanddewi-Brefi). I can partially understand it when one is juiced up to the gills and bulking (I suspect I do this myself :lol: ) but when one has just joined up from a GP referal program so they can use MRI scanners in places other than zoos, one would think that they may have some concept that they are fat.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Some of these machines do my nut in as the grips seem to be in the wrong place and have insufficient means of adjusting them for different body shapes.
> 
> The seated row form at exrx looks good to me. Getting a good squeeze between the shoulders at the top of the motion is good too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was doing it different ways, but will defo give that form a shot, wasn't sure weather to just remain upright.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Lol how you mean too many androgen's? what types cause that?


Androgens and anabolics. Testosterone is an Androgen, deca is an anabolic.

Most Androgens can thin hair so many females wont touch that stuff, they stick with anabolics so they don't lower their voice or grow facial hair or loose the hair on their head. That is the most simplistic I can put it.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I like to keep the hip / lower back movement quite slow so as to avoid using momentum from there onto the arms / upper back. This results in nice loading to both parts.

A recent demo I have been looking at was that video posted on motivational bodybuilders containing alexsej lesukov - he seems to have great form.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Androgens and anabolics. Testosterone is an Androgen, deca is an anabolic.
> 
> Most Androgens can thin hair so many females wont touch that stuff, they stick with anabolics so they don't lower their voice or grow facial hair or loose the hair on their head. That is the most simplistic I can put it.


Ah right, cheers for that, repped  . Wasn't to sure.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I like to keep the hip / lower back movement quite slow so as to avoid using momentum from there onto the arms / upper back. This results in nice loading to both parts.
> 
> A recent demo I have been looking at was that video posted on motivational bodybuilders containing alexsej lesukov - he seems to have great form.
> 
> J


I'll trial and error with it, see what seems to work and what doesn't. Like to get things spot on lol, but everything takes time...

Just gonna do cardio today since it's my day off. Some abs as well.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Been feeling crap lately, even though I've been sleeping a lot, for example I wasn't working today, day off and I woke up at 10 then kept falling asleep so tired, then woke back up about 3pm. Just feel lethargic and tired, my eating is fine and im not put off food, however later today felt really naueseated(sp?) sick. Didn't go to gym, got a cold anyway and a bit of a cough and top things off face broke out with this acne infection crap again. So went to doctors on duac cream and oxytetracycline yet again. Still awaiting the roaccutane but it's been over a year, round in circles, considering sourcing it myself...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So you feel tired, sick, nauseous, and your face broke out?

What did the doctor say?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

oh no


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> So you feel tired, sick, nauseous, and your face broke out?
> 
> What did the doctor say?


Never mentioned the 3 ailements, I have a cold but the sick etc came on later on 2nyt. Fk it I'll live lol.

Doctor never said much just gave me crappy tablets, it probs will go down a bit, I hope.

Gym tomoz morning tho.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> oh no


Think you should take me to hospital dan, fly up here with those almighty winged lats lmfao, and fly me to the hospital :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

got sore hams, i cant lmao


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> got sore hams, i cant lmao


 :cursing: . Remembered.

:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

A cold and cough bug has been doing the rounds down here too mate. I was coughing my lungs up so hard, I think I pulled my rotator cuff or something in my upper back anyhow. Damn annoying. I do feel for you mate.

I imagine the acne is related to the stress from the bug mate. I am no expert on skin by any stretch of the imagination though. FWIW I would take care with training when coughing away - cardio tends to make it worse, as does high volume training with low interset rests IME.

Keep your chin up mate and get well soon,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Cheers buddy, the coughing isn't to bad, I can deal with it, more of a tickly cough not as bad as yours was I don't think.

And fk knows m8, it happens every so often I get a flare up, usually my skin is fine, like obviously get the one or two spots and blemish etc but then nothing much then one day boom it flares up to fk, and stays like that for several days then goes away, few weeks later comes back, excess oil is on the skin though. I need something to kill the sebum gland. hence my want for roaccutane.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What if, who starts sentences like that...lol but what if it is stress related?

All the signs do lean towards that, IMO. <---just my opinion by the way. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> What if, how starts sentences like that...lol but what if it is stress related?
> 
> All the signs do lean towards that, IMO. <---just my opinion by the way. :whistling:


Possibly mate, but things are starting to look up in life so im not so sure? if it was a month ago then I'd agree no doubt. But this has been hapning for a bout a year.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I was actually thinking of physiological stress eg from the cold/cough, rather than from psychological stress eg sh1tty things going on in life.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I was actually thinking of physiological stress eg from the cold/cough, rather than from psychological stress eg sh1tty things going on in life.
> 
> J


Well tbh the cold isnt that bad, it's just a pesty cough and the usual cold symptoms, runny nose etc. Am gonna do cardio in morning before work and get a sauna to try clear it out. Then after work at night go to gym and work legs.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Well tbh the cold isnt that bad, it's just a pesty cough and the usual cold symptoms, runny nose etc. Am gonna do cardio in morning before work and get a sauna to try clear it out. Then after work at night go to gym and work legs.


Well good luck with it all mate.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Well good luck with it all mate.
> 
> J


Cheers bud :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joshua said:


> I was actually thinking of physiological stress eg from the cold/cough, rather than from psychological stress eg sh1tty things going on in life.
> 
> J





SK-XO said:


> Well tbh the cold isnt that bad, it's just a pesty cough and the usual cold symptoms, runny nose etc. Am gonna do cardio in morning before work and get a sauna to try clear it out. Then after work at night go to gym and work legs.


So if it is (hypothetically speaking) physiological stress then why are you going to do cardio and then work legs? Why I otta...lol

My take, your not getting enough sleep and how did I come up with that?

What time is it right now SK-XO?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers bud :thumbup1:


Oh he gets a cheers bud and I get kicked to the curb...lol

I could have said up the vitamin C, take some Ignatia and eat some chicken soup but no...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> So if it is (hypothetically speaking) physiological stress then why are you going to do cardio and then work legs? Why I otta...lol
> 
> My take, your not getting enough sleep and how did I come up with that?
> 
> What time is it right now SK-XO?


Lol I slept all day mate argh. Your cornering me into a corner :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Oh he gets a cheers bud and I get kicked to the curb...lol
> 
> I could have said up the vitamin C, take some Ignatia and eat some chicken soup but no...lol


Lol cheeeers winger, reps for you lol.

lgnatia?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Stress is stress, some is good some is bad but it all adds up.

My moto is this, if you feel like training then train, pretty simple but just be smart.

Why go to the gym when you are or should I say won't be up and just go through the motions. Those days you should avoid and take that day off and just go tomorrow.

Instinctive training is so hard to do it isn't funny. I try to do it but when I miss a workout I almost get depressed, obsession comes to mind, but some obsessions are better than others.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Lol cheeeers winger, reps for you lol.
> 
> lgnatia?


I can't spell it so sorry..lol

It's an herb for the immune system.

My spelling is so bad I cant even come up with the right spelling...lol sorry buddy.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Stress is stress, some is good some is bad but it all adds up.
> 
> My moto is this, if you feel like training then train, pretty simple but just be smart.
> 
> ...


I didn't go today so gotta go tomorrow haha. It's only a bit of cardio, then some legs later. Makes me feel better lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I can't spell it so sorry..lol
> 
> It's an herb for the immune system.
> 
> My spelling is so bad I cant even come up with the right spelling...lol sorry buddy.


Lmao:










Joking haha, spellings fine mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now I feel complete, thanks for that!

Funny how the wasp waist guy is so helpful....lol

Have I mentioned how much I am jealous of that body of yours...bastardo!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Now I feel complete, thanks for that!
> 
> Funny how the wasp waist guy is so helpful....lol
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I am jealous of that body of yours...bastardo!


Lmao, how fked up is this pic of my waist...


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Lmao, how fked up is this pic of my waist...


Cnut :cursing:

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Cnut :cursing:
> 
> J


 :lol: Did some cardio today and went for steam room, tbh I couldn't be @rsed at first but when I got into it I felt better, face seems a bit better now however it went dead dry after I came out of shower after steam room, very very dryed out. Nightmare.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with Josh. Cvnt :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ :lol:

Did Legs tonite and started the Squats, first time with a free bar really as always just had smith machine so it sucked.

Just getting used to it loaded it up bit by bit:

60kg - 20 reps (warmup)

80KG - 15 reps

100KG - 15 Reps

120KG - 10 Reps

Stopped at that, felt I was gonna topple on the last rep of 120 lol. Then did the plate loaded leg press, followed by leg extensions and some leg curls. Left it at that felt fcked by the squats. But tbh... not a great workout.

Tomorrow Shoulders... alough I've got a buzz for squats and want to keep bashing at it... really like them now tbh.

Also up date on the acne, basically it's calmed down quite a bit, but theres a weird burning pain all around the top of my lip, fkn stings, it's not red though so no idea what that is. Erm and yeah as I said it's calmed down a bit, but obviously not fully clear, but every little helps I guess... Using duac cream and taking the oxytetracycline twice a day, no idea if it's helping as this has happened before but it cleared itself without any treatment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you are a cvnt too, but not for the waist, just in general.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> I think you are a cvnt too, but not for the waist, just in general.


You love me really charverrrrrr.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*GENERAL C*NT X2*


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> *GENERAL C*NT X2*


I will not be bullied by you two. I will tell on you to the mods :cursing: .

:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

GAY BOY....


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I find oxytetra really helpful, been on for just over 6 months. Not a great fan of creams find they make it more oily personally.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> oxytetracycline twice a day


Is this a pill?

Did your doctor prescribe that for your face flair up?

Here is my take on antibiotics. I don't take them unless I absolutely need them and then I still don't take them. I have not taken antibiotics in over 20 years.

If my body gets immune to them and for some reason I do need to take them then they wont work as well. IMO

If you must take them take a pro-biotic with it because antibiotics kill good and bad bacteria.

Actually Joshua knows how to grow it for cheap, what a wealth of info that guy is.

Oh yea, some say acne on the face is a dirty colon, just throwing that out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> GAY BOY....


mate i ****ing love your pic of Van lmao


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> If you must take them take a pro-biotic with it because antibiotics kill good and bad bacteria.


I certainly would add probiotics after your antibiotic course is over, to repopulate your gut with friendly troops.



> Actually Joshua knows how to grow it for cheap, what a wealth of info that guy is.


Aww thanks, alas my info does not come with any guarantees. I make a lot of mistakes so sometimes a protocol may make your muscle grow and sometimes it will make your pancreas turn blue and explode. I sometimes get mixed up between species too, so some of the protocols only work if you are an octopus  .

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now how the hell am I supposed to post a response after that?...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

winger said:


> Now how the hell am I supposed to post a response after that?...lol


By saying i love you :lol: always works with wor lass.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> By saying i love you :lol: always works with wor lass.


I love you Dan, Joshua and who ever's journal this is. :confused1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

winger said:


> I love you Dan, Joshua and *who ever's journal this is*. :confused1:


The cvnt with an annoyingly tight waist and big Vshape :cursing:

J

PS SK-XO - If I appear jealous it is because I am. I first had to contend with BigBiff rattling my inferiority complex and now you! :wub:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joshua said:


> The cvnt with an annoyingly tight waist and big Vshape :cursing:
> 
> J


See that sh1t is so over rated for example.

Do strong men have small waists?....not no but fvck no.

Do chicks dig small waists?.....strike that sh1t....ok I conceive...lol

He is a cvnt...lol:cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am inches (take note) away from putting all kinds of porn on his thread to shut it down.

Come on, why would anyone want to look at such a small waist and say to themselves, self, does my waist look like that? Simple answer, no.

So if I leave his journal jelous and feeling, well rather fat as fvck then why visit? Just my two cents in American, that's probably half that in U.K.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Haimer said:


> I find oxytetra really helpful, been on for just over 6 months. Not a great fan of creams find they make it more oily personally.


X2, I hate putting creams on my face, oil free moisturizer works tho.



winger said:


> Is this a pill?
> 
> Did your doctor prescribe that for your face flair up?
> 
> ...


Yes Winger m8, pescribed it, my mate who has bad acne from a roid course fk up takes it to but it's not really helped. And thx for the info on the pro-biotic, will do that. Cheers.



Dan said:


> mate i ****ing love your pic of Van lmao


Thats van :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> X2, I hate putting creams on my face, oil free moisturizer works tho.
> 
> Yes Winger m8, pescribed it, my mate who has bad acne from a roid course fk up takes it to but it's not really helped. And thx for the info on the pro-biotic, will do that. Cheers.
> 
> Thats van :confused1: :laugh:


facebook rick hall :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao waist may be small but im not massive Joshua, your huge. But cheers for compliments :lol: .

Im just back from the strippers, tired so going to sleep in a minute :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> facebook rick hall :whistling:


If your trying to imply I look like or I follow his protocol you can gtfo :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

its vans real name and you can have a gander at him


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> its vans real name and you can have a gander at him


Awrite lmfao, vans been getting to acquainted with fake bake and spray tans :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Went to gym today after work, just did some bi's and tri's. Got work tomorrow at 8am. Anyway:

BB Curl/3sets

Hammer Curl/3sets

CG Bench Press/3sets

Tricep Pushdown/3sets

Finished off with some dips. Good workout, arms were pumped, solid etc.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So is the acne gear related or other?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

why havent you been on cod? another account??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> So is the acne gear related or other?


Im natural argh..

I dunno what it is lol. It's went away now tbh, back to normal more or less, still got that burnt lip thing tho :S.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> why havent you been on cod? another account??


Been working a lot mate, if im not working im at gym, if im not at gym im usually out. But I'll be back on, sunday maybe? im off then. You missing me pmsl?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok good, because if it isn't gear then the stuff your taking will help.

Don't feel bad, I have perfect skin now and look young as hell now but as a kid (like yourself) they used to call me pizza face. Probably like a peperoni pizza...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Ok good, because if it isn't gear then the stuff your taking will help.
> 
> Don't feel bad, I have perfect skin now and look young as hell now but as a kid (like yourself) they used to call me pizza face. Probably like a peperoni pizza...lol


Lol my skin aint nowhere near that bad, it just broke out but it's back to normal now so no worries tbh, weird always happens every so often.

Your heads gonna pop winger :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Your heads gonna pop winger :lol:


Been there done that!

Test me my young apprentice!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Lol my skin aint nowhere near that bad, it just broke out but it's back to normal now so no worries tbh, weird always happens every so often.


You aren't one of these people who gets a single spot on their nose and their world collapses, are you? I have a mate who is like that, and got a phone call telling me that he couldn't come out clubbing because of a medical emergency, only for me to find out it was a single whitehead! :laugh:

Good that it's fixed anyhow,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You aren't one of these people who gets a single spot on their nose and their world collapses, are you? I have a mate who is like that, and got a phone call telling me that he couldn't come out clubbing because of a medical emergency, only for me to find out it was a single whitehead! :laugh:
> 
> Good that it's fixed anyhow,
> 
> J


Lmao nah im not as bad as that mate. I may be a bit of a pretty boy but im not that bad :lol: .

Basically I get the usual blemishes or a few spots coming up but nothing like ridiculous. But when it broke out like on Monday there it was pretty bad, lots of spots, lots of redness. I don't get whiteheads btw, just the red small bump? spot. Anyway skins cleared up and back to normal, so thankful for that, just sitting at work the now anyway lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Been there done that!
> 
> Test me my young apprentice!


Lol proud mate  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just to update face has really cleared right up. Not painful etc anymore or red/acne. Not any spots tbh, maybe some slight redness but nothing much. Possibly down to the oxytetracycline tablets? im not using the duac.

Anyway I've been feeling awful lately. Had a bad cold, and a very bad cough, tickly type cought and my whole abdomen is so painful atm, feels bruized from all the coughing. Can't seem to get rid of it.

Training chest/tris today, I know my strength is going to be down and I feel crap but I'll just make the best of it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Chest & Tris...

Flat Bench - 60kg (warmup). 100KG for 12, 110 for 9, 120 for 6.

Incline Bench - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg.

Inc Flyes - 20KG for 12 22KG for 10.

Cable Flyes - 3 sets

CG Bench - 2 sets

Rope Pushdown - 2 sets

Straight bar pushdown - 2 sets


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone recommend anything for a pre-workout booster? due to the fkn cold, im knackered all the time, tired, lethargic, bad cough etc.... I know simple answer is take time of gym but nah lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

caffiene, aakg, creatine, banana, aminos..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> caffiene, aakg, creatine, banana, aminos..


Tried caffeine. Take creatine afterworkout. Banana could be option.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I like bananas.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Awrite lmfao, vans been getting to acquainted with* fake bake and spray tans* :lol: .


have u had one yet Bun?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Tried caffeine. Take creatine afterworkout. Banana could be option.


banana and strong coffee....or NoExplode...raspbery flavour...mmmm


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Caffeine and ephedrine have a nice effect but too much eph ain't good IMO.

Glutamine is good when training and a bit poorly. Green Tea can help too - fat burning and in theory helping slow down the bugs traveling round your body.

Time off is good, but certainly increasing your interset rest periods can help minimise coughing fits.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> have u had one yet Bun?


Nope lol I probly will. Will it irritate my face, as the fkers cleared up and if it breaks out because of that I'll come to glasgow and glass ye!!!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> banana and strong coffee....or NoExplode...raspbery flavour...mmmm


No xplode does nothing for me.

However I hear nothing but good reports for liquid fury, can get it for 25 quid, so might give that a bash.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Caffeine and ephedrine have a nice effect but too much eph ain't good IMO.
> 
> Glutamine is good when training and a bit poorly. Green Tea can help too - fat burning and in theory helping slow down the bugs traveling round your body.
> 
> ...


Well down to the fact that im considering competing naturally, ephedrine is a banned substance so have to give this a miss  .

I've had a ton of coughing fits the now lol, nightmare. I'll get some green tea tomorrow and start taking it in the morning, cheers bud.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Well down to the fact that im considering competing naturally, ephedrine is a banned substance so have to give this a miss  .
> 
> I've had a ton of coughing fits the now lol, nightmare. I'll get some green tea tomorrow and start taking it in the morning, cheers bud.


Damn - sorry about that. I tend to consider all chemicals options, without regard for legal or moral constraints, sorry. FWIW although I think eph gives a nice workout hit, there are all sorts of problems with it, hence my efforts to try avoiding the stuff on a routine basis. Respect for your natural status though.

If you are getting green tea, may I suggest getting some lemon juice to go with it, as it helps stabilise the actives in it, resulting in you getting a better hit. Honey can make it taste nicer and be a bit more soothing too if you are ill.

Anytime my friend,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Damn - sorry about that. I tend to consider all chemicals options, without regard for legal or moral constraints, sorry. FWIW although I think eph gives a nice workout hit, there are all sorts of problems with it, hence my efforts to try avoiding the stuff on a routine basis. Respect for your natural status though.
> 
> If you are getting green tea, may I suggest getting some lemon juice to go with it, as it helps stabilise the actives in it, resulting in you getting a better hit. Honey can make it taste nicer and be a bit more soothing too if you are ill.
> 
> ...


No bother mate, it's all good. I just wanted to try a natural show to see how I bid, if all goes well then I will most likely consider the chemical side of options.

Lemon juice in bottle and how much into it? cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Beta.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Beta.


Mate you've ignored my cod mw2 messages one too many times. the neg trains heading your way:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> No bother mate, it's all good. I just wanted to try a natural show to see how I bid, if all goes well then I will most likely consider the chemical side of options.
> 
> Lemon juice in bottle and how much into it? cheers.


Lemon juice as in the stuff you put on pancakes. I just add a dash which probably equates to 5ml / 1teaspoon, but there is no harm in adding more if you wish.

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good advice Joshua.

Too bad you can't get Ephedrine, it helps dry you up and is helpful for congestion and it's a bronchodilator. It's actually a (in the states) legal speed..lol

If you add some caffeine to it, it multiplies the effect and really works much better so you don't have to use as much.

Is clenbuterol legal? Another bronchodilator but lasts almost too long.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

He can get it winger, tis just that he is going to compete naturally so is avoiding it.

Eph and clen are controlled, although widely available.

J


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Good advice Joshua.
> 
> Too bad you can't get Ephedrine, it helps dry you up and is helpful for congestion and it's a bronchodilator. It's actually a (in the states) legal speed..lol
> 
> ...


i useta live on ephi now i work on the rail way i get random drug tests and training is poo dnt know what i will do come diet? any good stims i can use that are not speed related?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> i useta live on ephi now i work on the rail way i get random drug tests and training is poo dnt know what i will do come diet? any good stims i can use that are not speed related?


Good porn! :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Good porn! :beer:


 well altho that made me lol it didnt realy help me now did it?

cock ed lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> banana and strong coffee....or NoExplode...raspbery flavour...mmmm


geeza you nood in your av? lol think i can see tufftys lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> well altho that made me lol it didnt realy help me now did it?
> 
> Now how was I supposed to take stims? :whistling:
> 
> cock ed lol


I am glad it made you laugh, cause that is why I am here...lol and a he he he.

Stimulants that I have tried and work well in this order.

Clenbuterol.

Ephedrine.

Guarana.

Caffeine.

Does that help big man!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

better....... cock ed lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes mate it did will look int them 2mo thanx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes mate it did will look int them 2mo thanx


God damn kids these days can't spell worth a sh1t! :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Lemon juice as in the stuff you put on pancakes. I just add a dash which probably equates to 5ml / 1teaspoon, but there is no harm in adding more if you wish.
> 
> J


Cheers big man, will give that a bash.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i useta live on ephi now i work on the rail way i get random drug tests and training is poo dnt know what i will do come diet? any good stims i can use that are not speed related?


Ephedrine is a key ingredient in anphetamines isn't it? this is the reason you can't use it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> God damn kids these days can't spell worth a sh1t! :whistling:


Thought you would have known by now that big_jim is the special member of the site.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update anyway. Woke up today still got the annoying cough but I think it's starting to clear a bit. Going to gym to work back today, the wide grip pullup bar is awful it's this split off crappy technogym machine and I struggle to do it. I miss the old one the gym had. I was looking at those power bars you can buy to clip onto door frames, worth it?










^ Pic of the said machine, as you can see the bars are split off but they are that fkn far apart I struggle to deal with the width lol. My arms aren't really that long either.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Ephedrine is a key ingredient in anphetamines isn't it? this is the reason you can't use it?


It's chemical structure is similar, as is it's pharmacological mechanism / the way it works in the body.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Thanks for that bud. I do want to compete as of May 30th show, but just getting my final cutting diet alterations sorted as well as any training/cardio routines sorted. Will keep a small diary to record progress to ensure safe weight loss of say up to 2lbs a week. Or keep it around that. If target is correct after say 7 weeks (+1 week barrier) for the loss of 1 stone should have me well conditioned. Sitting at say 14 stone? if anymore needs to come off I'd have a month and a bit to take it off which if I fine tune things I should have no problem.

Friday im having a hard leg training sesh, and will get my diet sorted etc etc, and I'll post it up here which you can all have a look and say weather to change this or that as all your expertise oppinions matter to me. Cheers.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Small update anyway. Woke up today still got the annoying cough but I think it's starting to clear a bit. Going to gym to work back today, the wide grip pullup bar is awful it's this split off crappy technogym machine and I struggle to do it. I miss the old one the gym had. I was looking at those power bars you can buy to clip onto door frames, worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That machine looks flimsy. It also looks like the base isn't wide enough so it might rock from left to right.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> That machine looks flimsy. It also looks like the base isn't wide enough so it might rock from left to right.


Lmfao now you've got me paranoid about going on it, the pull up bars are about 40ft up as well :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

This won't make you feel any better, but the one at the gym I go to looks shorter than that (similar crappy design) and starts wobbling if you don't control every movement. :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao now you've got me paranoid about going on it, the pull up bars are about 40ft up as well :lol:


I have to dangle from mine til i find the step coz im short lmao


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been using liquid fury for nearly two weeks and it's a decent product.

Instead of creatine I use extreme kr-evolution which is also quality.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> I have to dangle from mine til i find the step coz im short lmao


Lmfao I'd pay to see that :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Haimer said:


> I have been using liquid fury for nearly two weeks and it's a decent product.
> 
> Instead of creatine I use extreme kr-evolution which is also quality.


Yeah mate the build and recover I use already has the kr-evo in it, maybe so not as much as the tablets itself but it does the job.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SALKev said:


> This won't make you feel any better, but the one at the gym I go to looks shorter than that (similar crappy design) and starts wobbling *if you don't control every movement*. :cursing:


Enforcement of good form? :whistling:

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I have been using liquid fury for nearly two weeks and it's a decent product.
> 
> ...


Are you using the dosing on the label? How would you describe the effects? Have you tried any similar products, and if so, how do they compare?

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Enforcement of good form? :whistling:
> 
> J


Tbh they are wobbly lol, his machine sounds worse though, the one in my gym ain't to bad can do dips fine on it, just a nightmare to do wide grip pull ups. Powerbar?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao I'd pay to see that :lol:


Even when ive found the step ive tightened my straps so hard round the bar im stuck anyway lmao


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Even when ive found the step ive tightened my straps so hard round the bar im stuck anyway lmao


What height are u lmao? tbh I actually find it hard to reach it and im like 6ft/6ft 1.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

5ft7 ish


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Im on cod btw


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Ephedrine is a key ingredient in anphetamines isn't it? *this is the reason you can't use it*?





SK-XO said:


> Thought you would have known by now that big_jim is the* special member* of the site.


yes.

do you mean like the chosen one?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> Even when ive found the step ive tightened my straps so hard round the bar im stuck anyway lmao


For some reason when I use straps on pull ups I cant do as many pull ups. I think it changes the angle of the wrist too much. Does anyone else (Alpha male :whistling: ) have this problem?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> For some reason when I use straps on pull ups I cant do as many pull ups. I think it changes the angle of the wrist too much. Does anyone else (Alpha male :whistling: ) have this problem?


no it must the arthritis you old git!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> no it must the arthritis you old git!


I am going to take this arthritic foot and shove it up your virgin ass! :innocent:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> I am going to take this arthritic foot and shove it up your virgin ass! :innocent:


lol good luck leting go of your zimmer frame long enough with out falling over buddy! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol good luck leting go of your zimmer frame long enough with out falling over buddy! lol


Ok then, I take my zimmer frame and shove one of those legs up your ass, problem solved..he he he. :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Ok then, I take my zimmer frame and shove one of those legs up your ass, problem solved..he he he. :beer:


 surly you will need 2? one to hold you up and the other for this forplay you seem so set on performing on me:beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Ok then, I take my zimmer frame and shove one of those legs up your ass, *problem solved*..he he he. :beer:


 for who? the problem is just starting for me in this predicament


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> for who? the problem is just starting for me in this predicament


I see your predicament, what was I thinking...sheesh. :whistling:

I guess I will just pull you aside and give you such a pinch. 

After that I will have to give you a coach and counseling with a verbal reprimand, sounds harsh but that's how I roll with my zimmer!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> I see your predicament, what was I thinking...sheesh. :whistling:
> 
> I guess I will just pull you aside and give you such a pinch.
> 
> After that I will have to give you a coach and counseling with a verbal reprimand, sounds harsh but that's how I roll with my zimmer!


ouch mate no need for that! i dnt think we should talk for a wile? lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> ouch mate no need for that! i dnt think we should talk for a wile? lol


That was my way of saying hello. :confused1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Enforcement of good form? :whistling:
> 
> J


TBH I think it's more enforcement of a speed limit: 'IF YOU'RE NOT A SNAIL - *YOU WILL TIP THE MACHINE*' :lol:

Though saying that, there are holes in the feet so it probably should be bolted to the ground. I shall ask about it next week sometime.

Like SK-XO's said, the wide grip chin handles are also FLIMSY. The thing is though, I heard they spent £60,000 re-equipping the single room yet most of the equipment is of a poor standard. I much prefer the old equipment, where it felt you were actually LIFTING the weight instead of ASSISTING it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> TBH I think it's more enforcement of a speed limit: 'IF YOU'RE NOT A SNAIL - *YOU WILL TIP THE MACHINE*' :lol:
> 
> Though saying that, there are holes in the feet so it probably should be bolted to the ground. I shall ask about it next week sometime.
> 
> Like SK-XO's said, the wide grip chin handles are also FLIMSY. The thing is though, I heard they spent £60,000 re-equipping the single room yet most of the equipment is of a poor standard. I much prefer the old equipment, where it felt you were actually LIFTING the weight instead of ASSISTING it.


Lmfao my gym (bannatynes) spent £250,000 I was told by the sales manager on BUYING rather than leasing technogym stuff. Laughable tbh, because you could get so much bigger bang for your buck with higher quality stuff that would last a hell of a lot longer. But fair do's. I'll admit some of the stuff is half decent, but some of it is pretty crap.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao my gym (bannatynes) spent £250,000 I was told by the sales manager on BUYING rather than leasing technogym stuff. Laughable tbh, because you could get so much bigger bang for your buck with higher quality stuff that would last a hell of a lot longer. But fair do's. I'll admit some of the stuff is half decent, but some of it is pretty crap.


It makes you wonder who makes these decisions! They probably get paid big bucks too... :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If a machine failed on me, I suspect that I would get hurt, and where there is blame there is a claim :whistling: .

One thing that winds me up about so many of the big gym chains is once they have their membership numbers up they go on a profiteering exercise where fees get bumped up, kit gets downgraded and when stuff breaks it gets longer and longer to get replaced. Fitness first was terrible for this IME - they seemed to open up a new gym and move all the good kit from the established gym to the new one. Jacuzzis were shut for all sorts of reasons ranging from environmental sustainability, through to health and safety, not having correct supervision available, bla bla. None of them cost apparently  . I was also told on countless occasions of how much was being invested, but I believe their definition of "investment" was similar to that used by Enron.

I understand gyms wanting to maximise membership numbers, especially from those who can't be bothered to train, but I hate the way some gym chains seem to employ more people in sales and "customer retention" departments (or whatever orwellian newspeak terms they have for lawyers whose job it is to screw you when you want to break free from their false prospectus and dilapidated husk of a gym), than in helping people train, or in keeping the place clean and in good working order.

Although I am in a chain at the moments, it is all going well, so no complaints from me there.

Rant over,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> If a machine failed on me, I suspect that I would get hurt, and where there is blame there is a claim :whistling: .
> 
> One thing that winds me up about so many of the big gym chains is once they have their membership numbers up they go on a profiteering exercise where fees get bumped up, kit gets downgraded and when stuff breaks it gets longer and longer to get replaced. Fitness first was terrible for this IME - they seemed to open up a new gym and move all the good kit from the established gym to the new one. Jacuzzis were shut for all sorts of reasons ranging from environmental sustainability, through to health and safety, not having correct supervision available, bla bla. None of them cost apparently  . I was also told on countless occasions of how much was being invested, but I believe their definition of "investment" was similar to that used by Enron.
> 
> ...


Huge X2 to that mate, especially on the last part. Unbelieveable how nobody is available in the gym. Albeit I don't exactly need the help, but others do, and I see other people doing exercises very badly, risking injury etc, it's not my job to tell them, someone should be there to tell people and guide people.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update for anyone and everyone really. I've been on this oxytetracycline acne pills from doctor for like 2 week now. And holy sh1t everythings cleared up, but my skin is so smooth now, and no spots tbh, obviously odd one can pop up but thats natural, but it's amazing really. May not work for everyone but it's working for me.

Been working all day, 10 hour shift, tired out tbh. Wasn't at gym today, but going tomorrow, having one heavy @ss training session on legs tomorrow with female bodybuilder Lyn Sneddon, at a much better gym. Saturday I expect not to be able to walk :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Huge X2 to that mate, especially on the last part. Unbelieveable how nobody is available in the gym. Albeit I don't exactly need the help, but others do, and I see other people doing exercises very badly, risking injury etc, it's not my job to tell them, someone should be there to tell people and guide people.


Spot on - gym staff should be able to tell the difference between people who know what they are doing and people who are about to slip a disk or two.

As an aside, I have often wondered what the position is with responsibility/blame when the gym gets so busy with newbies you get people walking into you when you train. I suspect that some of the money grabbing gym chains are probably a bit exposed when it comes to their H&S liability.



SK-XO said:


> Small update for anyone and everyone really. I've been on this oxytetracycline acne pills from doctor for like 2 week now. And holy sh1t everythings cleared up, but my skin is so smooth now, and no spots tbh, obviously odd one can pop up but thats natural, but it's amazing really. May not work for everyone but it's working for me.
> 
> Been working all day, 10 hour shift, tired out tbh. Wasn't at gym today, but going tomorrow, having one heavy @ss training session on legs tomorrow with female bodybuilder Lyn Sneddon, at a much better gym. Saturday I expect not to be able to walk :lol:


Great news on training with that bodybuilder. Although I do not regularly train with others, you can pick up some great tips from people like that, often in the things they do subconsciously rather than the things they say. There is a female bodybuilder round our way who has great form and watching her got me to revamp a lot of my own form.

Hope you have a great time mate!

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Some of the hardest training people I have ever met were females. Just look at Tan's journal.

Has anyone ever noticed how many sets and exercises females do? It's crazy how many over all sets they do and many are to all out failure.

Not sure how to put this but I assume because guys push more weight they don't have to do as many sets, just throwing that out there, any takers?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Not sure on that Winger, but most guys go for weight weight weight. Sort of a lot to do with ego etc, but also that want to be able to lift more. Females imo approach things in a different way, but I do know of some female bodybuilders who do actually do less reps and sets, but lift fkn heavy, more then most I know lol.

Females also imo are very clued up on the legs, Every mate of mine, I phone them and go, wanna train legs? they are like legs? nah fk that do some shoulders or arms or something... Hate that though as I don't like training on my own really, even though half the time i'd be better off.

Further question whats the best nut to take whilst dieting down just for the fats and protein purposes? Cheers.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Walnuts or pumpkin seeds have some very good fats in them. Pumpkin seeds may not taste the best, but they do have some snazzy properties.

As for protein content, I do not know.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Walnuts or pumpkin seeds have some very good fats in them. Pumpkin seeds may not taste the best, but they do have some snazzy properties.
> 
> As for protein content, I do not know.
> 
> J


Cheers bud, just looking for the best options really. Don't really mind if the taste is crap. lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I thought almonds were good and they suppress hunger.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're going for Pumpkin seeds, make sure you have a mint or something after.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SALKev said:


> If you're going for Pumpkin seeds, make sure you have a mint or something after.


Pumpkin seeds help with erections and no I don't need them. :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im guessing it makes your breath reek? and winger you had me fooled, in your old age thought you would? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pumpkin seeds are used in herbs to help rid ones body of parasites, seems they just hate pumpkin seeds.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *Im guessing it makes your breath reek?* and winger you had me fooled, in your old age thought you would? :lol:


Or so I've been told...:laugh:



winger said:


> Pumpkin seeds help with erections and not I don't need them. :lol:


Pulled the wool over all our eyes :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

winger said:


> I thought almonds were good and they suppress hunger.


always got a pack handy:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmmm,

I need to catch up

But seems to be severe lack of drug abuse talk in here mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> I need to catch up
> 
> But seems to be severe lack of drug abuse talk in here mate


 :lol: feel free to add your input mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> :lol: feel free to add your input mate.


up the dose


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Worked Legs tonight, they are fkn agony atm lol. Good thing though, not long back. Got to get up at the back of 6 in the morning for work, cba with that tbh....

Did a ton of leg work from heavy leg presses to hack squats to sissy squats etc...

Anyway, I did want to start my diet on monday but defo need some help on getting it sorted so any diet experts want to be nice and give me a hand lol? As you can probly tell from my journal im quite knowledgeable on most things, but it's just the small things im lagging on. Example I can compile a diet for cutting up for comp, but it's the case of how to do it? low carb days? med carb days and high carb days? how to go about it etc. Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> up the dose


The dose of what :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

To an actual dose lmao


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> To an actual dose lmao


It's a natural show lol.

See how I do first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Cue jim.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Cue jim.


Elaborate.:cool:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> It's a natural show lol.
> 
> See how I do first.


natty show! wtf man! wtf! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Elaborate.


Elaborate? ill fkin Elaborate for ya natty bbing? get some fukin gear in ya now! do a real comp! lol

http://http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/89272-bnbf-qualifier-poster-2010-a.html

messin mate lol i can see a ban?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> natty show! wtf man! wtf! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

As you can see, i didnt need too LMAO


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Elaborate? ill fkin Elaborate for ya natty bbing? get some fukin gear in ya now! do a real comp! lol
> 
> http://http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/89272-bnbf-qualifier-poster-2010-a.html
> 
> messin mate lol i can see a ban?


I mite start reporting all your posts out of boredom :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> As you can see, i didnt need too LMAO


Yeah yeah, all you short fkers stick together. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> As you can see, i didnt need too LMAO


lol only posted as you enticed me! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I mite start reporting all your posts out of boredom :lol:


lol no dnt my next ban is 4 ever!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol no dnt my next ban is 4 ever!


Start repping me constantly then, the minute you break the chain your bannished :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Dont jim. I'll just neg him :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Dont jim. I'll just neg him :lol:


Pr1ck :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Start repping me constantly then, the minute you break the chain your bannished :lol:


dont rep nattys! BAN ME THEN! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> Dont jim. I'll just neg him :lol:


lets both neg him in to the red! natty slaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lets both neg him in to the red! natty slaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


You love me 2 much to do that sh1t head :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You love me 2 much to do that sh1t head :lol:


just negged you ya slaaaaaaaaaaag! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just negged you ya slaaaaaaaaaaag! lol


 :lol: . You have to be UK-M's most contraversal member. Sorta like eminem in music when he first came about... Your built the same as him coming to think about it :lol: k.o.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah yeah, all you short fkers stick together. :lol:


Cheeky fuker. :ban:



winger said:


> Pumpkin seeds help with erections and not I don't need them. :lol:


That was along the lines of what I was thinking about. The penis is a great barometer of cardiovascular health IMO - what is good for the penis is good for the pipes (generally).

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joshua said:


> That was along the lines of what I was thinking about. The penis is a great barometer of cardiovascular health IMO - what is good for the penis is good for the pipes (generally).
> 
> J


Yes and no, high blood pressure is good for the penis but bad for the heart. It can give you LVH or enlarged heart.

So my take on it, keep the high blood pressure and shag as many birds as possible...ooopsie :ban:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :lol: . You have to be UK-M's most contraversal member. Sorta like eminem in music when he first came about... Your built the same as him coming to think about it :lol: k.o.


lol at the skinny slaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

winger said:


> Yes and no, high blood pressure is good for the penis but bad for the heart. It can give you LVH or enlarged heart.
> 
> So my take on it, keep the high blood pressure and shag as many birds as possible...ooopsie :ban:


 :lol:

I disagree that high blood pressure is good for the penis (well chronic hypertension as opposed to acute). I agree that it can cause problems for the heart but also for the vascular system. Ideally one wants normal blood pressure throughout the body normally, with pressure within the penis rising when needed. A healthy set of blood vessels which can respond to the body's needs (vasoresponsiveness) helps do this.

I agree with plenty of sex part - apart from it feeling great, it has so many physiological/medical benefits it should be prescribed :lol: - aerobic exercise whilst you feel great :bounce: .

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Joshua said:


> :lol:
> 
> I disagree that high blood pressure is good for the penis (well chronic hypertension as opposed to acute). I agree that it can cause problems for the heart but also for the vascular system. Ideally one wants normal blood pressure throughout the body normally, with pressure within the penis rising when needed. A healthy set of blood vessels which can respond to the body's needs (vasoresponsiveness) helps do this.
> 
> ...


It's not really aerobic exercise when you only last a minute, so jim's missus keeps telling me. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> It's not really aerobic exercise when you only last a minute, so jim's missus keeps telling me. :lol:


just like the gym hit it hard fast and then fuk off! :lol:

any way the prob isnt with me, if i remember rightly you post a wile ago cant finde and keep any good women? you need to look a your self and reassess? maybe too long and shyt? they get bord? i can give you some tips maybe mate? :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> just like the gym hit it hard fast and then fuk off! :lol:
> 
> any way the prob isnt with me, if i remember rightly you post a wile ago cant finde and keep any good women? you need to look a your self and reassess? maybe too long and shyt? they get bord? i can give you some tips maybe mate? :beer:


Be careful, he didn't define what tip he was talking about. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just like the gym hit it hard fast and then fuk off! :lol:
> 
> any way the prob isnt with me, if i remember rightly you post a wile ago cant finde and keep any good women? you need to look a your self and reassess? maybe too long and shyt? they get bord? i can give you some tips maybe mate? :beer:


Other way around, I get bored  . Just the reason why your missus keeps coming to me jim, shes bored of you  .

:lol: jokinggg sannn, love you :wub: :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Other way around, I get bored  . Just the reason why your missus keeps coming to me jim, shes bored of you  .
> 
> :lol: jokinggg sannn, love you :wub: :whistling:


lol your too skinny for my mrs! she likes em big buddy!

(body mass and dick) :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol your too skinny for my mrs! she likes em big buddy!
> 
> (body mass and dick) :thumb:


lmao low blow


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> lmao low blow


lol needed to be done!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol your too skinny for my mrs! she likes em big buddy!
> 
> (body mass and dick) :thumb:


Bet my d1cks bigger then yours  .

Your chemically enhanced, im a natural God.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Bet my d1cks bigger then yours  .
> 
> Your chemically enhanced, im a natural God.


naturally wasted:lol: :lol:  :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Infact bet my balls are bigger then yours as well jim, shrivled grapes  .


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Just caught up....sounds like it's all going swimmingly well esp. re the acne. Rock on mate.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

R84 said:


> Just caught up....sounds like it's all going swimmingly well esp. re the acne. Rock on mate.


Cheers bro :thumbup1: .

I highly rate oxytetracycline.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers bro :thumbup1: .
> 
> I highly rate oxytetracycline.


^^^^^^

ya juice queen


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> Good read so far, going to follow along and see how things go.


Cheers pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Bet my d1cks bigger then yours  .


Bigger than mine I bet, I swear I've lost an inch since I started BB. Sh1t diet helps too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Bet my d1cks bigger then yours  .
> 
> Your chemically enhanced, im a natural God.


lol pics?! even if this is so you have skinny little arms and shoulderes to sling it in with! lol can be huge butif you cant move it like i can its usless!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Infact bet my balls are bigger then yours as well jim, shrivled grapes  .


lol well if they aint then id get to the docs buddy! my balls are this small for a reason! if yours are smaller the LOL at you!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Bigger than mine I bet, I swear I've lost an inch since I started BB. Sh1t diet helps too


lol why have you lost cock size? balls yes but dick? think you got bigger and it now looks smaller or you just had a little dick all along?

lol at the guy with the little dick :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol pics?! even if this is so you have skinny little arms and shoulderes to sling it in with! lol can be huge butif you cant move it like i can its usless!


lol ask mrsweeman  .

And nope my arms are quite big  . If I was on the gear i'd get bigger then you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For every 35 lbs lost of fat the penis will measure 1" longer.

I only need to loose 105lbs and my sh1t will measure average! :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lol ask mrsweeman  .
> 
> And nope my arms are quite big  . *If I was on the gear i'd get bigger then* *you*


well your not and your not lol and i hope one day you do start a cycle and see that ther is far more to it then wack in gear get huge job done.

oh i pm mrsweeman she said it maches your body long and skinny

her words not mine


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lol ask mrsweeman  .
> 
> *And nope my arms are quite big*  . If I was on the gear i'd get bigger then you


mmmmmmmmm nnnnnnnnno they aint


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> You two get a room.


been ther done that had to fuk off as i cant stand scotland! lol how else do we know so much about each otheres cocks and balls and how each otheres women like it etc?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol why have you lost cock size? balls yes but dick? think you got bigger and it now looks smaller or you just had a little dick all along?
> 
> lol at the guy with the little dick :lol:


:laugh: :lol: :laugh: FAT!

I'm not a filthy roider yet thanks! It's still bigger than IB's thank fvck:rockon:



winger said:


> For every 35 lbs lost of fat the penis will measure 1" longer.
> 
> I only need to loose 105lbs and my sh1t will measure average! :beer:


Sh!t :lol: :lol:

I've decided my genetics dictated that my fat is stored above by my crotch...this way the figure isn't 35lbs (which is impossible anyway)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Okkkk jim you keep thinking that  .



big_jim_87 said:


> been ther done that had to fuk off as i cant stand scotland! lol how else do we know so much about each otheres cocks and balls and how each otheres women like it etc?


Scotland is the place to be.

As much as your a cnut jim, I still love you.

I'll give you some reps since you've made my journal more lively


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Back on track, for dieting is it better to have low/med & high carb days? or keep it the same or other method? best approach for preserving most lean muscle tissue whilst burning an acceptable amount of fat, i.e. 2lbs per week? Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Chest/Tri's today. Feeling quite weak, somethings wrong with me, not sure what going to the doctor tomorrow though, think somethings seriously fked up.

Flat Bench

Incline (smith)

Inc Flyes

Cable Flyes

CG Bench

Tricep pushdown

Reverse Pushdown


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That looks like a bit too much volume there mate.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> That looks like a bit too much volume there mate.


Flat Bench (3 sets)

Incline (smith) (3 sets)

Inc Flyes (2 sets)

Cable Flyes (drop set with above 1 set)

CG Bench

Tricep pushdown

Reverse Pushdown (2 set for all tricep.)

15 sets total. Seemed okay to me, got it all done in like 35-40 mins.?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Flat Bench (3 sets)
> 
> Incline (smith) (3 sets)
> 
> ...


How many sets was that to failure?

Were you counting warm up sets?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Back on track, for dieting is it better to have low/med & high carb days? or keep it the same or other method? best approach for preserving most lean muscle tissue whilst burning an acceptable amount of fat, i.e. 2lbs per week? Cheers.


ok take a look at lewelins log he talks about weighing in 2x a week if he looses 2lb early in the week he will up the food a bit if he is not loosing the weight he will drop the food a bit so he its the 2-3lb a week mark.

(well this is what i got out of it)

this makes a lot of sence to me so do a few low days if you drop the weight early in the week add a few cals for 2days or so then go low day b4 cheat and smash the fuk out of the cheat day!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> That looks like a bit too much volume there mate.


agree


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

even if 1 work set each thats still 7work set if you are natty lower volume if you are dieting lower volume if you are dieting natty then give up and go home lol lower the volume

id say 3work sets is enough for you mate? with 7 sets total


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Okkkk jim you keep thinking that  .
> 
> Scotland is the place to be.
> 
> ...


go on then fukin rep me bich i aint had sh1t from you yet!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> go on then fukin rep me bich i aint had sh1t from you yet!


Jim - have you considered tweaking your tren dose mate :innocent: :lol:

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> How many sets was that to failure?
> 
> Were you counting warm up sets?


Tbh I used to do a lot more then that and I cut it back to that, and messed about trial and error and found that, that kind of volume always suited me for gaining. Fair point though.

And most of my workouts aren't rock solid "intense" I will admit.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok take a look at lewelins log he talks about weighing in 2x a week if he looses 2lb early in the week he will up the food a bit if he is not loosing the weight he will drop the food a bit so he its the 2-3lb a week mark.
> 
> (well this is what i got out of it)
> 
> this makes a lot of sence to me so do a few low days if you drop the weight early in the week add a few cals for 2days or so then go low day b4 cheat and smash the fuk out of the cheat day!


It's a good concept, but it's still quite hard to get your head round it if doing it for the first time. How much food to intake etc...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Flat Bench (3 sets)
> 
> Incline (smith) (3 sets)
> 
> ...


But..........lol

Id rather see you put your energy into the compound lifts and not the fluff exercises.

This in my opinion would offer more bang for the buck.

Bench, inclines, close grip bench all hit chest, no need for flys and cable stuff, many guys do the cable stuff wrong and put the rotators at risk.

If you really wanted to hit all the chest and tricep.

Bench, inclines, dips and close grip bench...........DONE!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Jim - have you considered tweaking your tren dose mate :innocent: :lol:
> 
> J


why what are you geting at?

ffs i just smashed my mrs in the face! look what you have made me do! you cnut! aaaaaggggghhhhhhhrrrrrrr

any way whats wrong with tren? lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> But..........lol
> 
> Id rather see you put your energy into the compound lifts and not the fluff exercises.
> 
> ...


Fair point mate, cheers :thumbup1: .

I'll edit it up. I do the cable stuff good imo, do it light but get a really good stretch and pump out of it, but your right it's not gonna make me grow a lot lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Fair point mate, cheers :thumbup1: .
> 
> I'll edit it up. I do the cable stuff good imo, do it light but get a really good stretch and pump out of it, but your right it's not gonna make me grow a lot lol.


Well at least your nice and limber with a fcuking wasp waist. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what the fuk have you been doing! up date us slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> what the fuk have you been doing! up date us slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


Lol, been busy working, it's $hit. 9 hour shifts etc argh.

Gym tomorrow gonna do back.

Usual go out on a sat nite, but cba, to tired. long shift today.

Feel total crap, had tests run from doctors, bowels are fkn up now. Feel tired as hell, constant migranes and sickness feeling...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> what the fuk have you been doing! up date us slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


Not growing cos natty.

Get better soon pal, buddy and friend.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon big man!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Not growing cos natty.
> 
> Get better soon pal, buddy and friend.


 :lol: . Cheers mate, bro, bud.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Get well soon big man!


Thanks pal, mate, brother.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> *Not growing cos natty.*
> 
> Get better soon pal, buddy and friend.





SK-XO said:


> :lol: . Cheers mate, bro, bud.





SK-XO said:


> Thanks pal, mate, brother.


well that go's with out saying? lol

i cant help but notice this pal buddy friend mate bro bud bla bla bla thing am i missing somthing?

any way hope you get well slaaaag, bitch, ho


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well that go's with out saying? lol
> 
> i cant help but notice this pal buddy friend mate bro bud bla bla bla thing am i missing somthing?
> 
> any way hope you get well slaaaag, bitch, ho


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/90256-shout-out.html

Started before this but it will be explained somewhere in there..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Still feeling quite ill and suffering same problems. Can't get rid of this cough either :/.

Chest today though.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well that go's with out saying? lol
> 
> i cant help but notice this pal buddy friend mate bro bud bla bla bla thing am i missing somthing?
> 
> any way hope you get well slaaaag, bitch, ho


Cheers pal, mate, friend, bud.

Back, shoulders look hyooge in your avi btw. Been going a bit crazy with dosages :lol: ? proud of you my son.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Need some help here. For competition. So assuming im wanting to maintain lbm whilst losing fat, the ratio would be around 1.2 gms protein; 2.5 gms carbohydrates & 0.25 gms fat to body weight? If correct im going to say im about, say for now 15 stone/210lbs calculated. But I'll get specifics when I weigh myself in morning just for guidence. I reckon im between 15 and 15.2 but just say 15.

So my macros would work out: 252 g protein

525g carb

52g fat

Correct? So basing on that, devising a certain diet, does it matter what is in my diet? i.e. rice, cous cous, potato etc, or is a variety needed? checked some peoples journals here and most people don't have any variety so it must work for them. Was kinda thinking though, fat and protein is fine. But carbs seem high down on what im getting from that, 525g a bit hefty? what should I aim for. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

525 grams of carbs when dieting?!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> 525 grams of carbs when dieting?!


Re-phrase that 325 lol. What should I be aiming for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

You know whats coming....

Everyone's different :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> You know whats coming....
> 
> Everyone's different :lol:


Yeah lol, but for a starting point. Protein and fats seem adequate when dieting, but for carbs, whats the standard calculation?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Depends on training and daily activity and how well/bad you respond to carbs etc etc etccccc....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My body doesn't like starchy carbs so if I stick with fruits and veggies I do ok.

There are a few fruits and veggies that actually spike blood sugar and those are bananas, carrots, corn and potatoes.

Your diet comes out to 2776 calories, how many calories do you take now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id switch those protein and carb figures round


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

hilly said:


> id switch those protein and carb figures round


x2 tbh. add some healthy fats too


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> My body doesn't like starchy carbs so if I stick with fruits and veggies I do ok.
> 
> There are a few fruits and veggies that actually spike blood sugar and those are bananas, carrots, corn and potatoes.
> 
> Your diet comes out to 2776 calories, how many calories do you take now?


Well not sure how I will react tbh, trial and error see how it turns out? I'll figure something out. Cheers.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what are your stats atm?

i usualy start off diet at around 300g carbs and end up around 100 or less. i am yet to comp so this is just to get in shape e.g 6% i have had 3-4 days of 20-40g carbs a day this is hard! you need to keep an eye on strength and muscle size. 1st week or 2 weight will fly off then 2lb a week if you start to drop too much weight in the week up the carbs a bit for last few days of the week. (like i said what think lewelin does)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

and no iv lowered the gear since last blast lol will up for next blast tho lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> what are your stats atm?
> 
> i usualy start off diet at around 300g carbs and end up around 100 or less. i am yet to comp so this is just to get in shape e.g 6% i have had 3-4 days of 20-40g carbs a day this is hard! you need to keep an eye on strength and muscle size. 1st week or 2 weight will fly off then 2lb a week if you start to drop too much weight in the week up the carbs a bit for last few days of the week. (like i said what think lewelin does)


WTF and informative post by big gym sports camper, damn, there is hope!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> WTF and informative post by big gym sports camper, damn, there is hope!


i usualy just make journals fun with banter but i post quite a bit of use full posts.........LOL!

no i do realy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> WTF and informative post by big gym sports camper, damn, there is hope!


any way get the fuk out of er and in my journal! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh sorry, I know how serious what's his name?

I really should remember his name but he just lacks the pazaz..lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok just one more. He is going to wake up and say, "All right, I got someone to who visited my journal"..lol

Nope, just spam, sorry.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

More spam, sorry


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

strange_days said:


> More spam, sorry


Pork shoulder and ham-spam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Holaaaaa me again


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Took a few new pics. For some reason I think im getting leaner :S. my abs are showing thru a lot more and I feel leaner. How strange, diet hasn't even altered tbh, and still done fk all cardio :lol: !


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

monday - medium

tuesday - medium

wednesday - low

thursday - medium

friday - medium

saturday - high

sunday - low

high = 320g carb

medium = 240g carb

low = 160g carb

fat = 60g

protein = 230-280g

How does this look. Carb cycling, based on me getting down to say 14 stone. I put high day as saturday as it's weekend and it's also a cheat meal day. Going to now put it together in a diet, but how does that look from a starting stand point, was going to stick to these figures and after a week see how it looks, if im losing to much i'll up the calories, otherwise if im losing to less i.e. 1lbs or nothing then just up the cardio a bit or drop calories.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Ok just one more. He is going to wake up and say, "All right, I got someone to who visited my journal"..lol
> 
> Nope, just spam, sorry.


buddy i think you need to lay off the crack! the pipe kinde.... all fukin kinds! lol bum crack!, pussy crack! and crack crack!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy i think you need to lay off the crack! the pipe kinde.... all fukin kinds! lol bum crack!, pussy crack! and crack crack!


I will put it in simple terms so that even you can understand it Jimbo.

If your on a routine and your making gains would you all of the sudden change your routine?

Ok then, why would I lay off the crack pipe when it has been working so well for me? :innocent:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

High day (320g carb, 230-280g protein, 60g fat)

meal 1: 100g oats (62g carb), pro 6 (27g protein), 3 whole eggs (22g protein, 20g fat)

meal 2: 100g oats (62g carb), 2 banana (70g carb) 150g chicken (38g protein)

meal 3: (pre-workout) whey protein in water (25g protein), 2 bananas (70g carb)

meal 4: (post-workout) build and recover (18g protein, 45g carb) + extra protein shake (25g protein)

meal 5: 2 chicken breast (80g protein), veggies + bag cashews (12g protein, 12g carb, 33g fat)

meal 6: pro 6 shake in water (27g protein)

321g carb

274g protein

fat = 60g

Medium day (240g carb, 230-280g protein, 60g fat)

meal 1: 60g oats (40g carb), pro 6 (27g protein), 3 whole eggs (22g protein, 20g fat)

meal 2: 60g oats (40g carb), 1 banana (35g carb) 150g chicken (38g protein)

meal 3: (pre-workout) whey protein in water (25g protein), 2 bananas (70g carb)

meal 4: (post-workout) build and recover (18g protein, 45g carb) + extra protein shake (25g protein)

meal 5: 2 chicken breast (80g protein), veggies + bag cashews (12g protein, 12g carb, 33g fat)

meal 6: pro 6 shake in water (27g protein)

242g carb

274g protein

fat = 60g

Low day (160g carb, 230-280g protein, 60g fat)

meal 1: 40g oats (27g carb), pro 6 (27g protein), 3 whole eggs (22g protein, 20g fat)

meal 2: 40g oats (27g carb), 1 banana (35g carb) 150g chicken (38g protein)

meal 3: (pre-workout) whey protein in water (25g protein), 1 bananas (35g carb)

meal 4: (post-workout) build and recover (18g protein, 45g carb) + extra protein shake (25g protein)

meal 5: 2 chicken breast (80g protein), veggies + bag cashews (12g protein, 12g carb, 33g fat)

meal 6: pro 6 shake in water (27g protein)

154g+ carb

274g protein

fat = 60g

Oppinions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep protein @ AT LEAST 280g, nevermind 230 you geek.

More protein before bed too.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Keep protein @ AT LEAST 280g, nevermind 230 you geek.
> 
> More protein before bed too.


pmsl. theres 5g protein per 50g porridge i didn't include the tiny specifics, but okay, 2 full scoops of pro 6, 70g/54g protein.

Happy?

P.S. help me on spec ops on cod tomoz to get this last trophy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

count protein from protein sources lol ie chicken whey eggs etc.

i might i might help you. Im unsure. Yet to decide. TBH wft are special ops? :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> TBH wft are special ops? :lol:


Ask Darren or Matt. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> count protein from protein sources lol ie chicken whey eggs etc.
> 
> i might i might help you. Im unsure. Yet to decide. TBH wft are special ops? :lol:


okay  .

and its on cod, spec ops on main menu lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

ahh that ****e. Dogs kept eating me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> ahh that ****e. Dogs kept eating me.


lololol. just need the trophy where i gotta kill 4? people whilst im downed and out, but you have to be there. i'll help you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i want a blow job, pokey bum **** and some cake. speak 2 moro.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room will ya!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> i want a blow job, pokey bum **** and some cake. speak 2 moro.


Im pretty sure winger will do all sexual favours for you mate. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yo geeks.... wtf is all this computer game geeky pish talk thats going on here.

Was gonna leave a serious comment but I know fck all about computer games soooo.....

*SPAM *it is!! :spam:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo geeks.... wtf is all this computer game geeky pish talk thats going on here.
> 
> Was gonna leave a serious comment but I know fck all about computer games soooo.....
> 
> ...


pmsl, call of duty modern warfare 2 is where it's at, get with the times .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo geeks.... wtf is all this computer game geeky pish talk thats going on here.
> 
> Was gonna leave a serious comment but I know fck all about computer games soooo.....
> 
> ...


Step away from the Clen sister!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> pmsl, call of duty modern warfare 2 is where it's at, get with the times .


Never heard of it lol.... dont play computer games 



winger said:


> Step away from the Clen sister!


Its you that needs to lay off the drugs winger... I aint taking clen :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never heard of it lol.... dont play computer games
> 
> Its you that needs to lay off the drugs winger... I aint taking clen :tongue:


But it's the drugs that keep me so sane. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> High day (320g carb, 230-280g protein, 60g fat)
> 
> meal 1: 100g oats (62g carb), pro 6 (27g protein), 3 whole eggs (22g protein, 20g fat)
> 
> ...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

What's all the partying hard about Dan?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bumppp


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> bumppp


You cant bump your own journal, that is just wrong!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> bumppp





winger said:


> You cant bump your own journal, that is just wrong!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey SK ....all seems to be goin fine n dandy..... :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey SK ....all seems to be goin fine n dandy..... :thumbup1:


Lol cheers for reply san.

And winger, you provide no useful input, your a journal pest. :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> And winger, you provide no useful input, your a journal pest. :lol:


winger's the local ASS supplier, none finer. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SALKev said:


> winger's the local ASS supplier, none finer. :thumbup1:


Yea, I have an unlimited supply of ass.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right guys gonna start my diet tomorrow. I feel really $hit tbh, alough it always seems like I am complaining, I actually am ill. I had one of my best mates birthdays on friday and my other mates stag do last night. I didn't drink at all on friday but had a drink last night. Anyway going to trial the diet as I've posted. Tomorrow I will weigh myself and just post up, and try get some decent body fat readings, on sunday I will check again and see the difference. Going to gradually build cardio up. What would people recommend? Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a short update, been very ill the last few weeks, deterioating every day.... Things have went from bad to worse. Just to sum it up slightly looks like im being admitted to hospital on sunday. I have constant sickness, shivers, rapid temperature change. And the diahreah (sp?) has got worse, now going 5-8 times a day, and lots of blood in it. As some may know im having problems with liver + billery ducts etc, doctors conclude this is now a seperate issue.

Im not reckoning theres a bowel infection as the blood tests came back fine, just elevated liver again. Anyway the pain is horrendus, suffering really bad. In constant pain, feel sick all the time and I can't eat. I try to force food down but have zero appetite, can't sleep at night, bad night sweats, rapid temperature change, extreme bad headaches, also a very bad cough (had an xray to see what this is) etc. Still forcing myself to go to the gym. Strengths went down and of course weights dropped, anything I put in just gets ejected back out. Not going well at all.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Just a short update, been very ill the last few weeks, deterioating every day.... Things have went from bad to worse. Just to sum it up slightly looks like im being admitted to hospital on sunday. I have constant sickness, shivers, rapid temperature change. And the diahreah (sp?) has got worse, now going 5-8 times a day, and lots of blood in it. As some may know im having problems with liver + billery ducts etc, doctors conclude this is now a seperate issue.
> 
> Im not reckoning theres a bowel infection as the blood tests came back fine, just elevated liver again. Anyway the pain is horrendus, suffering really bad. In constant pain, feel sick all the time and I can't eat. I try to force food down but have zero appetite, can't sleep at night, bad night sweats, rapid temperature change, extreme bad headaches, also a very bad cough (had an xray to see what this is) etc. Still forcing myself to go to the gym. Strengths went down and of course weights dropped, anything I put in just gets ejected back out. Not going well at all.


Man that sounds terrible. I wish you have a speedy diagnosis and recovery.

The gym is fun, but don't overdo it whilst you are in a bad way - it can draw out the recovery, and if you are not handling food properly, and there is not the nutrients going in, you could be wearing your body down.

Keep us informed of your progress, and will be thinking of you.

Stay safe,

J


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds awful buddy, hope it's over soon!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers guys, so do I. Will keep you updated


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man this is the worst news, don't be too down about it it'll be alright mate. Muscle memory is a wonderful thing. Anyway that's unimportant atm. Just best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon. There are a few guys on the board that are really sick.

Once again heal up buddy.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

That sounds awful. Don't worry about losing strength/ time away from the gym etc. Get well soon first and keep your chin up.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry to hear ur so ill SK....i did warn you about Geggs.... 

seriuusly though.....ge well soon pal....keep us updated


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

how are ya pal....??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

^I'd like to know also.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> ^I'd like to know also.


nosey parker:tongue:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> nosey parker:tongue:


Qualified to do so :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right guys basically things are are a lot worse then before. Been in hopsital all week. To give the the picture, don't really want to talk about it tbh, but giving an update, I have:

"Primary sclerosing cholangitis (PSC) is a chronic liver disease caused by progressive inflammation and scarring of the bile ducts of the liver. The inflammation impedes the flow of bile to the gut, which can ultimately lead to liver cirrhosis, liver failure and liver cancer. The underlying cause of the inflammation is believed to be autoimmunity.[1] The definitive treatment is liver transplantation. At present there is no known cure or specific treatment for PSC"

Also have...

"Ulcerative colitis (Colitis ulcerosa, UC) is a form of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). Ulcerative colitis is a form of colitis, a disease of the intestine, specifically the large intestine or colon, that includes characteristic ulcers, or open sores, in the colon. The main symptom of active disease is usually constant diarrhea mixed with blood, of gradual onset." Treatment is with anti-inflammatory drugs, immunosuppression, and biological therapy targeting specific components of the immune response. Colectomy (partial or total removal of the large bowel through surgery) is occasionally necessary, and is considered to be a cure for the disease."

Both are chronic conditions. Theres no cure for the liver disease can be slowed down but no cure overall. The bowel disease theres no real cure except once it gets very bad bowel removal.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Aww mate, that's terrible...

Hope things get better for you, chin up!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What a bummer. I feel for you bro. Get better soon!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Right guys basically things are are a lot worse then before. Been in hopsital all week. To give the the picture, don't really want to talk about it tbh, but giving an update, I have:
> 
> "Primary sclerosing cholangitis (PSC) is a chronic liver disease caused by progressive inflammation and scarring of the bile ducts of the liver. The inflammation impedes the flow of bile to the gut, which can ultimately lead to liver cirrhosis, liver failure and liver cancer. The underlying cause of the inflammation is believed to be autoimmunity.[1] The definitive treatment is liver transplantation. At present there is no known cure or specific treatment for PSC"
> 
> ...


awww m8...so sorry to hear that

my m8 has colitus...was ill for months then got diagnosed, hes adjusted his diet, no dairy, on daily medication....and much better for it....


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Really hope you get better soon bud.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

All the best man this really sucks... Get better as soon as you can!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just out of hospital. Spent the best part of 4 weeks in hospital apart from 2 days, which I got out but swiftly back in again that night. Last attack a week ago was a lot worse, stomach was distended horrendusly, pretty much pregnant belly, think maybe fluid/water retention, couldn't move properly was getting severe cramp then the pain onset, bad fever etc. Ended up throwing up, 90% of it was water, but violently sick 5-8 times in total. Ambulance was called and taken back in... Again dosed up on morphine. 16 tablets a day, oral steroids and IV steroids + anti biotics IV. Had an ERCP, cam down throat. It appears that the billery ducts that connect to the liver have narrowed considerably which resulted in a blockage and then a bad infection. They widened the ducts by inflating and placing a stint in. Then they went to the main duct muscle (sphincter of odi) and cut the muscle completely so it remains open. Horrible operation to say the least.

Anyway, after that month of sh1t, not eating properly in a month, either not eating at all because NIL-BY-MOUTH or just eating sh1t like pringles, chocolate etc. It's somewhat ruined me. Lost quite a bit of size, weights up and down like a yo-yo so can't say how much, more then a stone anyway. I feel a lot less "thicker" just generally feel thinner etc nightmare, depressing.

Need some help/advice on how to go about recovery, cardio? weights etc? I want to get back to what I was before, just no idea how long this will take  . But I'll sort diet and sort training asap. I've got a gf now on the bright side so no more clubs or out etc, just want to focus 100% on training. Because as sad as it sounds if I am not complete (i.e. physique) then I don't feel like living. Cheers.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that mate.

It is nice to know you are on the mend now.

Muscle has memory so don't worry big man.

You probably even now look way better than me so keep your chin up!

Nice to have you back.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Sorry to hear about that mate.
> 
> It is nice to know you are on the mend now.
> 
> ...


Lol cheers m8, and yeah well hopefully I'll be on the right track on getting it back together. Did chest and tris today, was O.K. but again obviously strengths went down a bit, hopefully in a couple of months I should be back to where I was I guess....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Back to training just gonna split it like I had before. Def feel the impact of the last 4 weeks. Some people don't seem to understand that it's not just 4 weeks off the gym it's 4 weeks of serious illness, pain and pumped full of drugs every day 16 tablets and 8 injections and no sleep at night and half of the time no food at all, just bags of saleen, so if one takes that into consideration they will understand a bit better.

Anyway my appetite is back to normal but it's a lot higher then usual im just constantly hungry like all the time, I could eat and eat all day, and I can't stop. Just need to kick start the diet. Basically what am I looking at doing? I want to gain my size back but at the same time I want to keep the fat at bay or even better off. So how to go about doing this? a clean diet consisting of high protein, low fat and high carbs all week? med carbs all week? low carbs all week. Which option is more subtle? Or carb cycle.... Cardio 4 sessions of 30 minutes treadmill after workout low intensity, really don't want to put fat on with summer coming up. Pointed in the right direction here would be appreciated.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great to see ya back Mr....glad ur on the mend....get yer health back 100%...im sure u will be ur awesome self in a few months:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Great to see ya back Mr....glad ur on the mend....get yer health back 100%...im sure u will be ur awesome self in a few months:thumb:


Hopefully mate, and cheers  .

Ordered some more whey, for some reason have this sci-mentor stuff but I can't take it? I physically want to be sick when I try drink it :S, weird. But ordered some good ol phd whey, it was my building blocks. Got some sizeon as well, just a small tub tho for 15 quid just to give me a bit of a boost and hopefully get some gains out of that should last 2 weeks. Considering buying that animal m-stak, natural test/hgh booster, but good reviews everywhere, might just help that bit more in bringing me back to what I was faster.

Tbh before what I was I wasn't "massive init" but I was pretty big and quite lean and was happy with my physique and it was just a case of building onto it and lowering body fat, was happy the way I was and just adjusting things and trying things out. Need to get back to that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I don't like giving advice on diet because I am not lean, but if I did give advice I would say to keep a nice balance of proteins, carbs and fats, not restricting too much of carbs or fats.

What did work for me in the past was a 40-30-30 but maybe a 33-33-33 might not be to bad either.

40c-30p-30f would look like this.

9 grams of carbs.

7 grams of protein.

1.5 grams of fat, per zone diet.

If you keep those ratios you might be surprised.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Well I don't like giving advice on diet because I am not lean, but if I did give advice I would say to keep a nice balance of proteins, carbs and fats, not restricting too much of carbs or fats.
> 
> What did work for me in the past was a 40-30-30 but maybe a 33-33-33 might not be to bad either.
> 
> ...


Tbh mate you don't have to be lean to be knowledgeable, you are a knowledgeable member of the board. Haven't seen your physique but your no doubt paranoid lol.

Thats a good idea, idk tbh I get confused with a lot of stuff, so my diet is never really specific to the point. Im eating well now and trying to eat completely clean, theres easter eggs left over and I keep eating them, just eating everything lol. Will need to cut that out want to pack on muscle not fatttt. Did arms today and tbh went pretty well, I feel a lot more fuller now, muscle bellys feel fuller, probs just the pump but it's good to know it's there. I reckon by next week I'll feel a lot better about myself as I should hopefully be on the road to victory.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't imagine how you must feel, I've had many a stint where I had to give up training, but I've never really looked decent :lol: Must be quite a hard fall for you considering how good you looked prior to getting ill mate.

Like everyone has said though, muscle memory will have you back to it in no time and who knows, this break will no doubt spark off new growth too as you'll be even more motivated than before. Glad you're better though, your head will sort itself out as you get back into the swing of things and boom, you'll be posting bi shots again before you know it haha


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

mate stick with it you will be back on top soon enough


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Can't imagine how you must feel, I've had many a stint where I had to give up training, but I've never really looked decent :lol: Must be quite a hard fall for you considering how good you looked prior to getting ill mate.
> 
> Like everyone has said though, muscle memory will have you back to it in no time and who knows, this break will no doubt spark off new growth too as you'll be even more motivated than before. Glad you're better though, your head will sort itself out as you get back into the swing of things and boom, you'll be posting bi shots again before you know it haha


Lol weird thing is I gained like no fat tbh, waist is still as thin as ever, so unless im putting fat on elsewhere all is good lol, and by that I mean I was eating silly amounts of junk food a day, literally in the last days of hospital where I was better I was consuming silly amounts like 5-6 sanwiches, all the hospital food ontop of that, bags of crisps full tubs of pringles just couldn't stop eating. Now im out I can't stop eating, just need to cut the crap out not good at all. But I'll have that sorted by end of the week. Like I said gym went quite well, so motivation is on the up.

Tbh on the physique though im looking bigger already, i.e. muscle fullness/thickness. Lol you should have seen me in hospital though, 4 steroid injections per day + 8 tablets steroid every day, Bloated up like a balloon and my stomach was like a pregnant belly. Thank fk thats right down now though. Just on 3 steroid tab per day atm, then cut it down to 2 next week then 1 the week after then 0 after that week. Antibiotics finish end of this week.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> mate stick with it you will be back on top soon enough


I've got all the motivation in the world mate, sites like this + youtube bodybuilding videos etc give me that boost mentally. Physically my bodys quite drained naturally, but things are on the upside and getting better each day. Back to work this weekend though so quite crap  .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You've had it crap mate, no one should have to go through that...the muscle will come back soon enough though :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel very sorry for what you've been through mate. But as has been said this will probably be a nice bit of motivation and get you beyond the physique you had before! :rockon:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

As they say what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger right lol?

Trained Shoulders today, trying out a small tub of that sizeon see if it helps me any, felt a bit better today in gym, strengths went down on db shoulder presses, seems to be almost the same on upright rows surprisingly, everything else wasn't to bad tbh.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *As they say what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger right lol?*
> 
> Trained Shoulders today, trying out a small tub of that sizeon see if it helps me any, felt a bit better today in gym, strengths went down on db shoulder presses, seems to be almost the same on upright rows surprisingly, everything else wasn't to bad tbh.


Apart from being paralysed from the neck down....

Nope wait, if you live your stronger! STRONGER!

Glad to hear you session went well.

You're lucky you can even move your arms around after what you've been through man!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wanna be lean fly by you bastard! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh after the gym im sore lol. Pains in arms etc and chest, just the complete under-use of muscles for so long.

Doing back today, just wanted to get it all out the way as im working all weekend.

Winger am getting fat, to much easter eggs :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also want to add my skin is unbeliveably clear, smooth and nice. I can't help but think that this infections that I've had and my bodys infections for the last year etc have been the cause of acne and poor skin on my face? ever since I've come out of hospital my face is normal and fine. Before I was at a constant battle with flare ups and what not. So makes you wonder. Self-confidence has defo boosted, even though I've lost size etc people have commented to me saying skin is so much better, looks completely fresh etc. Also I aparantly look leaner but then again just weight loss for you lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Strength is on the rise again (slowly but surely) and my size is becoming more fuller again after just one week, so pretty happy with that. Taking SizeOn during workout and also build and recover afterwards, creatine is causing slight water retention, but all is fine, once im off it in another week or 2 I should hopefully be back to where I was or almost and start cutting up a bit as my diet has been disgusting as of late.

I think that this is due to the steroids (not anabolic) that im still on from doctor, side effects are increased appetite etc. Anyway trained chest yesterday, i'll post up what I did, basically the weights are a bit odd because I wasn't sure what I could manage, to my surprise on flat DB bench heavier then I thought due to such loss of strength.

DB Bench Flat: (5-10 rep range)

28kg - easy 12 rep

36kg - easy - 10 reps

40KG - 8 reps

40KG - 8 reps

Inc Smith (know people will slate this but find it good for getting a wide stretch) Also going by totals that the bar weighs nothing?

70KG - 10

80KG - 8

90KG - 5

100KG - 3

Pec Flye Incline: 10-15 reps

14KG 15

14KG 12

14kg - 10

Finished off with some cable cross overs for lower pec.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You'll be frustrated with how slow the strength comes back mate, I know I was...unless you're like Dan that is 

Good to see things are moving again!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update anyway trained arms on tuesday as my chest was megaaa blitzed after that session on monday (good pain though DOMS). Anyway arms:

BB Curl

Hammer Curl

CG Bench

Tri Extension

Pushdowns

Arms were aching next day, just trying to blast them to get them, and every body part really to get back to where I was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Why bis before tris?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another thing is been reading into the side effects of the steroid (medical) that I am on. Theres many:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prednisone

I have suffered from and am suffering from:

weight gain

facial swelling

unusual fatigue or weakness

mental confusion / indecisiveness

blurred vision

Long term migraines

anxiety

stomach pain or bloating

severe swelling (don't get this now but had it before when higher dose)

nervousness

acne

rash

increased appetite

Hyperactivity

To be honest it's a big list I've had of side effects but some worse then others. For example on the anxiety at times I feel more paranoid, confused, ditsy etc it's weird and had blurred vision whilst driving at times had to pull over nightmare, can't wait to get off them as the other problem is that they are catabolic and break down muscle tissue which does not benefit me in any way shape or form.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> Why bis before tris?


6 and a half dozen. Why tris before bis why not a bicep exercise then tricep exercise. etc.

But in answer to your question I do not know? I used to do one tricep then one bicep and so on.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another update, feeling a lot better (physically) seem to have gained a fair amount of my size back. My fitness is pretty crap though, struggled at doing a run on the treadmill will have to work on that. Other then that steroid tablets dropped down to 1 per day now so will be off them this week hopefully. Have appointment on monday to get bloods done etc to make sure everythings 100% and going to try get that roaccutane.

Trained back on thursday was a really good session, sweated absolute buckets. In all fairness my strength hasn't dropped drastically, everythings on the move shooting back up. Had friday off, was in today doing Shoulders was a pretty good workout changed things up a bit, looking at what is the best upper rear delt builder?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well on a side note you still look good.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Great log, mate. You have a great physique!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Great log, mate. You have a great physique!


no he aint he looks a twot!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any way whats up gay boy?!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Well on a side note you still look good.


well if you can throw around compliments like that to twots like this all the complements you have ever payed me now mean nothing! im gona neg rep u for that out burst! now get back in to my thred!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> well if you can throw around compliments like that to twots like this all the complements you have ever payed me now mean nothing! im gona neg rep u for that out burst! now get back in to my thred!


Ok, I am sorry


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> no he aint he looks a twot!


Whats a twot you slaaggg.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well if you can throw around compliments like that to twots like this all the complements you have ever payed me now mean nothing! im gona neg rep u for that out burst! now get back in to my thred!


quit yo jibba jabba.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Reps for everyone but jim since he keeps sending me pms trying to internet groom me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also another small update on SizeOn. Overall tbh it's a pretty good product, been using it intra-workout, tastes pretty nice for creatine tbh, mixes well. And most of all defo gives me an energy boost, as im on these steroid tablets still im constantly lethargic and tired etc, side effects. This defo helps me pick up off the ground. Good product though I've noticed im holding some water in some places.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Reps for everyone but jim since he keeps sending me pms trying to internet groom me.


twot lol [email protected] all the same i thought youd get this? as you are such a smart guy?..... but you didnt so maybe i was wrong lol

and about the grouming i didnt have ta try hard did i? lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> twot lol [email protected] all the same i thought youd get this? as you are such a smart guy?..... but you didnt so maybe i was wrong lol
> 
> and about the grouming i didnt have ta try hard did i? lol


Twot isn't even a word.

Thats like me saying idiot idot idiotot all the same :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Twot isn't even a word.
> 
> Thats like me saying idiot idot idiotot all the same :laugh:


well less butons are in twot as the cap thingy button is in [email protected] so i have to use more fingers the for using extra cals when i dnt need to ok? plus [email protected] is a rude word ok and im a nice boy..... my mum comes on ukm so i dont do gear also! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well less butons are in twot as the cap thingy button is in [email protected] so i have to use more fingers the for using extra cals when i dnt need to ok? plus [email protected] is a rude word ok and im a nice boy..... my mum comes on ukm so i dont do gear also! lol


Do you tell your mum your getting bigger because of the protein shakes lol? :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Chest and a bit of tri's today, good work out, felt strong on flat db, but inc strength dropped  .

Flat DB Press:

Set 1: 32KG - 12 reps

Set 2: 38KG - 10 reps

Set 3: 40KG - 7 Reps

Inc Smith:

60KG - 12

70KG - 9

80KG - 6

Inc Flyes - 3 sets at 14KG for 12-14 reps.

For triceps did something I read, most will think it's ott or sh1t. But tbh thought it worked the tris dead hard. Basically 10 minutes, choose a weight you can get say 10-12 reps with do a set of rope pushdowns, wait 20 seconds do another set, rinse and repeat. Burns it out mega.

Defo gained almost all my size back imo. Need to get a cardio routine sorted, just something simple even just to keep the fat off/at bay because once you start gaining it, it's a b1tch to get it off again.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Do you tell your mum your getting bigger because of the protein shakes lol? :laugh:


lol no when i lived at home she found all sorts test dbol typed it all in google and well......... i fukin h8 google lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Trained Chest and a bit of tri's today, good work out, felt strong on flat db, but inc strength dropped  .
> 
> Flat DB Press:
> 
> ...


good weight buddy


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> good weight buddy


Cheers, I was lifting more before hospital but in all fairness my strength is coming back quite a bit, obviously not lifting shed loads but i'll keep battling at it lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did Legs today, felt garbage, my hours at work have been shortened to every day but early morning due to this extreme fatigue I get. Basically early morning I feel fine, but as the day progresses I get more fked, by late afternoon im literally half asleep or can't be bothered or to tired physically/mentally. Dunno what that is, im eating tons so it maybe result of side effect of prednisolone. I've came off it now though as of today and on a different one but not a steroid so good good.

Anyway legs, felt crap, tired, not interested, unmotivated etc. Worst feeling. Anyway I managed to do 4 sets of squats, 3 leg extension, and a couple on leg curl. Better then nothing. Trying to build the cardio up, need to sort a routine.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

For cardio what would be ideally better in stripping fat off/keeping fat at bay...

4x per week 30 minute fast walk incline on treadmill after weight training.

4x sessions of cardio @ 30 minutes cross trainer fast paced calorie burning after each session weight training

Any ideas? the low intensity is obviously the most simple, easiest and boring method, but it usually works quite well for me. I'd rather keep lean for summer and start a bulk later on. I want to increase my fitness as well don't like bulking up in general, yeah feel massive but also you feel unhealthy, fat and unfit. I like being extra lean/quite ripped makes you feel a lot better.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

looks liek thigns are coming back for you, glad to see you back on track :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> looks liek thigns are coming back for you, glad to see you back on track :thumb:


Slowly but surely lol. Not been up to date with you, you competing this year or have competed?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dieting at present - first show in july


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> dieting at present - first show in july


Hows the dieting mate? wish I was still going in for comp in may, but sh1t happens I guess, im almost back to where I was and thats in only 3 weeks and from what I went through I'd say im doing pretty well, so hopefully in another 3 weeks I'll be back at where I was. Next year who knows might be up to scratch for it if nothing gets in my way that is :innocent: .

Good luck with your show though, saw your squat video thats pretty bad @ss.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fukin ell this is a right natty thred lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Natty flyby


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nattys kick ass!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> fukin ell this is a right natty thred lol


Beats your ass thread, i mean aas :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Got some of animal's m-stak 2. Basically after reading good reviews about it on here. Alough a natural supplement (i.e. hormonal and aas free) it still has good properties, and combined with a fairly good diet and training regime I reckon I should put some amount of size back on, and strength back on. It's all part of the final phaze tbh. I've got most of my size back and strength but it's that last "bit". So we'll see if this product is any good. I'll just type it into my journal, no point in making a thread as cecil already done that and theres enough info in it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained back and biceps today, last muscle group to do this week, took first serving of the stak, 8 tablets like swallowing bricks, luckily I ain't got my tonsoles no more lol. Anyway didn't do deadlifts as I've been working quite long shifts and it's manual labour so my back and legs are kinda really sore after 9 hour shifts, will do them next week:

Wide grip pullups - 3 sets of 10.

One armed Rows - 34KG for 12, 38kg for 10, 42kg for 7, 48kg for 4.

Seated row. 3 sets on varying weight.

Just finished off with 3 sets of behind the neck pulldowns, just because haven't done them in a while and felt like it.

Anyway on the rows basically my strength has went down quite a bit in general, was doing 50+ before, but sh1t happens I'll get it back.

On the feeling of the stak, nothing hugely noticeable atm, probs won't start to notice anything till another 2 or 3 days. But noticed a decent pump and more vascularity then normal. Oh yeah got this really fkin weird calf pump in my left leg and it won't go away :S.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the m-stak 2 supposed to do mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> What's the m-stak 2 supposed to do mate?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/60180-animal-m-stak.html

Read that mate.

http://animalpak.com/html/sections.cfm?ID=9


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/60180-animal-m-stak.html
> 
> Read that mate.
> 
> http://animalpak.com/html/sections.cfm?ID=9


Cheers....29 pages later... 

Sounds good but like people say, it's a little suspicious/people could be exaggurating their gains etc.

Hope you give better results than 'weight's ogne up and so has strength', good luck mate hope it works well! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention did you consider Turkesterone over the M Stak that was mentioned?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Oh, forgot to mention did you consider Turkesterone over the M Stak that was mentioned?


Haven't really looked into that mate, would consider it though, but would have to have a better idea about it in general. You used it?

The m-stak may be exagerrated, but it's highly rated, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. But the point in me using it is not to get magic gains lol, just to hopefully bring everything back up to speed, 100%, if you get me. Gonna weigh myself naked when I get up, not working tomorrow thank fk day off, so gym early, I say I'll do cardio but it never happens :lol: , off to the birds later on in the evening for some cardio in that case:thumbup1:.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Havn't used it but from what dancovboxer says, it sounds pretty decent. Think I'll look it up when I have some time on my hands.

Yep, well mate, you're genetically superior so it's bound to work - you'll get that little bit in no time. :thumb:

Think I might buy it in a month or so because I could use a boost to get to the next level in bodybuilding as it were and I think this is what will help me get there eating wise. Wouldn't use it without everything in place and hopefully this is what will get me into the habit of eating better!

Bloody hell, cardio is everyones worst nightmare (the first one you mentioned anyway  )...got out of the gym today, mate asked me - 'do any cardio?' I said no...he said 'thought not' - got a reputation PMSL :lol:

Looking forward to see how it effect you, hope it does good :thumb:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Your avater pic is awesome. Is it you? Hows your weekend been? Did you train over it?

I have only ever used Animal Pump before. Is the M-Stack working for you?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Havn't used it but from what dancovboxer says, it sounds pretty decent. Think I'll look it up when I have some time on my hands.
> 
> Yep, well mate, you're genetically superior so it's bound to work - you'll get that little bit in no time. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yeah mate only time will tell, i'll give you a better outlook once I've finished it buddy, early days yet. But yeah if you have a good diet and good training regime theres nothing stopping you. My training regime works for me and I push it hard no matter what. My diet isn't 100% perfect I don't weigh things out and sometimes eat a bit of crap here and there :whistling: . Nothing major just like when it's hot like today I had an ice cream lol. But rest of my diet solid, like 5 eggs for brekkie and 60g oats + shake. few hours later 2 salmons and brocoli, before train 2 bannana + shake + mstak after train build and recover then hour later I had big baked potato + 2 large chicken fillets and brocoli.... Im a big eater.

Yeah cardio sucks pmsl.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lumberjack said:


> Your avater pic is awesome. Is it you? Hows your weekend been? Did you train over it?
> 
> I have only ever used Animal Pump before. Is the M-Stack working for you?


Thank you, yes it's me, if you go to page 1 you will see all my pics mate.

I trained on just sunday as I was working 9 hour shifts on fri and sat, I have manual labour job atm before I go back to get my pt degree, so 9 hours manual labour = cardio imo and workout.

Never used animal pump, don't take n.o. based supps in general as im 20 and not an old man lol, alough feel it these days with the problems lol.

Again early days mate so can't really answer that question. I will update this every day as a log so you can see.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah mate only time will tell, i'll give you a better outlook once I've finished it buddy, early days yet. But yeah if you have a good diet and good training regime theres nothing stopping you. My training regime works for me and I push it hard no matter what. My diet isn't 100% perfect I don't weigh things out and sometimes eat a bit of crap here and there :whistling: . Nothing major just like when it's hot like today I had an ice cream lol. But rest of my diet solid, like 5 eggs for brekkie and 60g oats + shake. few hours later 2 salmons and brocoli, before train 2 bannana + shake + mstak after train build and recover then hour later I had big baked potato + 2 large chicken fillets and brocoli.... Im a big eater.
> 
> Yeah cardio sucks pmsl.


Cheers mate, appreciated 

Big eater and FFS you still manage that amazing waist...nice one! :thumb:

AN ICE CREAM?! :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol:

I can keep my training good no problem, my diet is a different subject though, but it's getting better and that's all I could ask for.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Day 2 on using m-stak.

Trained chest today, was an amense workout, was training with my buddy whos just back from his honey moon so hes a good training partner so helped me push out those extra reps I sometimes miss out on.

Anyway I typed it in on my phone..

Dumbbell Flat:

34KG for 12

36KG for 12

40KG for 8

42KG for 5

Kind of struggled on last one.

Incline Smith was defo better this time around:

60KG for 12

70KG for 11

80KG for 9

Again finished with flyes incline, was doing 16's good form no bother, felt a lot stronger. Did some rope pushdowns to end. + 20 mins cardio just a jog lol.

Anyway I feel that possibly animal m-stak is kicking in, feel a lot stronger, but not just stronger more endurance, so I can go for longer time without tired out and un-interested, feel more alive. Who knows maybe better mood? but not felt this up to scratch in a good couple of months since illness. Anyway pumps were good as well.

I also want to add I feel A LOT bigger today, more fuller, people at gym were commenting saying im looking back to normal, and my mate whos just back from honey moon said I don't look any different from now and when before I went into hospital. These are very good signs.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Cheers mate, appreciated
> 
> Big eater and FFS you still manage that amazing waist...nice one! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Haha, I don't really put fat on my waist, mainly the lower stomach were belly button is and round the hips and face, and a bit under the lower pec. Sucks but I can get rid of it pretty fast usually if I put the effort on cardio and diet in.

Mate tbh try eating carbs only in morning before and after workout, see what happens. I get that nice dry muscle look and very lean looking doing this. I only changed it recently because I want to bulk up a bit then cut back to where I was.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Haha, I don't really put fat on my waist, mainly the lower stomach were belly button is and round the hips and face, and a bit under the lower pec. *Sucks* but I can get rid of it pretty fast usually if I put the effort on cardio and diet in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate tbh try eating carbs only in morning before and after workout, see what happens. I get that nice dry muscle look and very lean looking doing this. I only changed it recently because I want to bulk up a bit then cut back to where I was.


I've been thinking about something like this...think I'm going to wait till I've put on a few more lbs though.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've been thinking about something like this...think I'm going to wait till I've put on a few more lbs though.


Just like me Kev! Cept I already got on those extra few lbs! lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> Just like me Kev! Cept I already got on those extra few lbs! lol.


Cvnt :lol:

Battle of the lightweights coming up...I sense my defeat already

Height/weight?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've been thinking about something like this...think I'm going to wait till I've put on a few more lbs though.


Yeah mate, only you will be able to tell... it's not ideal for mass bulking. But it actually works good for putting lean size on, allbeit not very fast lol, but worked pretty well for me. And you know that im lazy when it comes to cardio, so keeping my diet pretty clean and the carbs pretty low is a must lol.... otherwise i'd end up a barrell.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Legs today, wasn't to bad, but strength on squats has noticeably went down...Before I was going up to 140/150 for reps. Now I just started at 60, 70, 80 for 12. Then kind of struggled on 100 for 6 or 7. Did leg extensions, leg curl, calf raise usual business. And actually did a little bit of abs lol. Day 3, noticeable pumps again, also feel a bit harder and tighter.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> And actually did a little bit of abs lol.


 mg: mg: 

Strength will come back soon enough  do you think it was anything to do with your core hence the ab work?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> mg: mg:
> 
> Strength will come back soon enough  do you think it was anything to do with your core hence the ab work?


Weirdly enough I was doing abs yeah and did cable crunches, and went to do some lower abs and I was surprised how well I was balanced, it was easy :S. And my stability isn't the greatest tbh.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wasp waist hating fly by!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Weirdly enough I was doing abs yeah and did cable crunches, and went to do some lower abs and *I was surprised how well I was balanced, it was easy* :S. And my stability isn't the greatest tbh.


So the weakness is more in your thigh areas...all is well


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Turkesterone is the biggest load of bollocks ever.

I had a look at some research into it and from what i can find it's still pretty much impossible to keep it stable enough to package and sell.

So, decided to try it, bought it off the ebay link listed on that thread, ran it a 1gram per day, for 60caps worth and..............................

*Got fvck all apart from a lighter wallet*

I would say there's a scam going, but then i'm just a suspicious fvcker. Also note there's no report's back from anyone on that thread with any gains whatsoever. If it was so *WOW* then you'd have heard some thing by now. Oh well,live and learn.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Turkesterone is the biggest load of bollocks ever.
> 
> I had a look at some research into it and from what i can find it's still pretty much impossible to keep it stable enough to package and sell.
> 
> ...


True mate. MillionG is trying turkesterone, so no idea how he will get on with it, but worth a check. But your input helps :thumbup1: . Tbh if the stuff was worth a real try think there would be a lot more on it, information etc.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> So the weakness is more in your thigh areas...all is well


They are pretty strong tbh, but idk just one of those things lol.

Trained arms on their own today, was a pretty good session tbh, again good pumps etc, will weigh myself at the end of the week atm sitting at 15st. No idea on body fat but I can see visible abs so good enough for me.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool 

Thanks for the input kawi...didn't you try the m stack and didn't get any results from that either? And apparantly that contains turkesterone albeit a small amount (from the m stack thread, from memory)?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I did gain from the Mstack. Not in the league of AAS type gain, but i did gain from it and liked it.

I definatley got more out the Animal Pack than i did from the turdosterone!!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kawikid said:


> I did gain from the Mstack. Not in the league of AAS type gain, but i did gain from it and liked it.
> 
> I definatley got more out the Animal Pack than i did from the turdosterone!!!!


Bound to mate... m-stak is non hormonal.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Bound to mate... m-stak is non hormonal.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No sh!t.:laugh:

Was just hypothetically comparing gains for the sake of the guys who try it and expect to put on a stone in 12 weeks. :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kawikid said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No sh!t.:laugh:
> 
> Was just hypothetically comparing gains for the sake of the guys who try it and expect to put on a stone in 12 weeks. :thumb:


Lol, try cell tech then, you put on 12 stone of pure muscle in one week.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

kawikid said:


> I did gain from the Mstack. Not in the league of AAS type gain, but i did gain from it and liked it.
> 
> I definatley got more out the Animal Pack than i did from the turdosterone!!!!


Aah, ok - think I may have got the wrong person sorry  xxx


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another day on this, still feeling the same tbh, but today I felt really fat :/, but turns out it was because I hadn't taken a crap in 2-3 days and just needed to clean out, felt damn good getting it out but was like pushing bricks out :lol: . Bloat went down. Hate getting that though makes you look/feel fat/not lean.

Trained back today, was a pretty good session but got a nagging pain in my shoulder whilst doing rows.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesterday was day off, was at work felt lousy, 9 hour shift but as soon as I took the stak I was boosted up like mad lol.

Today had a pretty crap diet, stayed at gf's house fkn eat rubbish as well as taking in a lot of protein, so not all bad, but ice cream + subway etc argh. Anyway trained shoulders and a surprisingly good session...

Shoulder Press (bar) 4 sets

Upright row - 3 sets

Lat side raise - 3 sets

Rear Delt crossover on cables. 3 sets

Shrugs

Good session tbh. Shoulders were fried after, got it all done in about 40 mins. Anyway as always with animal m-stak good pumps, strengths quite good. Im noticing more size adding on, when I say size im meaning thickness. It's coming back, weather m-stak is helping or not im happy enough with that.

Also want to add I've been on this for nearly a week now (week tomorrow) and I have had zero side effects tbh. I've heard side effects on this such as insomnia, nausea, acne etc. Before I went on it I had a breakout of spots/rash but now my face is clear as ever and im using it. I sleep like a baby. No nausea. Sometimes quite tired but thats just cause I work a lot + gym.

So far im feeling the effects of it defo wakes you up gives you a big energy boost, good pumps, defo feeling size coming back on more pumped up look as I was before, but I can't say this is down to that, I maybe just recovering, but it's helping imo. Strength has went up in certain places but I wouldn't say the product has put my strength thru the roof or anything. Thats my take 6 days in. 15 to go.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

The main thing is you're getting back on track, nearly there by the sounds of it!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> The main thing is you're getting back on track, nearly there by the sounds of it!


Yeah defo mate...

Day off gym tomorrow but will probly go to do cardio tbh since my diet today has been bad haha... Full tub of ben and jerrys for breakfast, on top of my normal breakfast argh.

Hows things?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah defo mate...
> 
> Day off gym tomorrow but will probly go to do cardio tbh since my diet today has been bad haha... Full tub of ben and jerrys for breakfast, on top of my normal breakfast argh.
> 
> Hows things?


Sounds like you had a tasty day.. :thumb:

Things are looking up for me mate, majority of my work is out of the way - most of it out of the way on friday and then my ex-boss wanted to see me, went to him and he gave me £50 holiday pay, was over the moon, brilliant end to the week. :bounce:

Going to catch up on z's now, goodnight buddy


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Sounds like you had a tasty day.. :thumb:
> 
> Things are looking up for me mate, majority of my work is out of the way - most of it out of the way on friday and then my ex-boss wanted to see me, went to him and he gave me £50 holiday pay, was over the moon, brilliant end to the week. :bounce:
> 
> Going to catch up on z's now, goodnight buddy


Not bad mate, least you had a good week lol.

Whats z's ha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Not bad mate, least you had a good week lol.
> 
> Whats z's ha


He means sleep haha.. ya know zzzzzzzzzzzz.... lol!

Good job on your workout mate, shame about the diet though lol! You're really makin me wanna buy animal m-stack. I do really wanna try it. I'll give it a go in a few months.

Good goin though buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Full tub of ben and jerry's sounds like a great shout, might join you there.

*trundles off to the freezer*


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> He means sleep haha.. ya know zzzzzzzzzzzz.... lol!
> 
> Good job on your workout mate, shame about the diet though lol! You're really makin me wanna buy animal m-stack. I do really wanna try it. I'll give it a go in a few months.
> 
> Good goin though buddy.


It's no worries mate, i'll call it a cheat meal lmao. I find I don't put on much fat at all these days, stay pretty damn lean, probly down to the fact I eat almost every hour, my metabolism is pretty damn fast. And work is pretty taxing as well, and yeah give it a go m8, i'll leave little updates here and there.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Full tub of ben and jerry's sounds like a great shout, might join you there.
> 
> *trundles off to the freezer*


Yah, it's quality stuff mate, once you eat a wee bit you can't stop tbh. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice journal mate, looking biig!

been looking at some pictures and lifts and decided i need to get my ar$e in gear, also being 20 and about half the size!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

HJL said:


> Nice journal mate, looking biig!
> 
> been looking at some pictures and lifts and decided i need to get my ar$e in gear, also being 20 and about half the size!!


Cheers pal.

You just gotta chip away at it mate, look in gd shape as it is from your avi. Eat lots, train hard, sleep well.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> You just gotta chip away at it mate, look in gd shape as it is from your avi. Eat lots, train hard, sleep well.


what the fuk do you know? you cant give advice till your guns are 19ins or over as your like 6.8ft tall lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> what the fuk do you know? you cant give advice till your guns are 19ins or over as your like 6.8ft tall lol


6ft 1.

Plus your full of anadrol, pumped full of water. Your 20 inchers in reality are like 13 inchers lololol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another small update... still on the stak, and have no real side effects to report tbh everything is fine.... Training arms today to get it out of the way, going to go to thai boxing tonight I think, give it a try and see how it goes, need to get this fitness up, I've not really put any fat on, but the longer I leave it being lazy with cardio i'll start getting fatter and more bloated looking so time to take action :lol: . Gonna start doing a few cardio sessions a week. Working a lot so 2 or 3 will do.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained a bit of arms today, was a good workout tbh, changed things up as usual and got a good pump.

Triceps - CG Bench, Rope pulldown

Biceps - BB Curl (+x curl), incline hammer curls

Basically 3 sets of each. Anyway the x curls, is something Arnold used to do, I did it at the end of the last set of BB curl, fkin pain lol.

Defo getting my size back though if not more, will post a few crappy pics up in a sec.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres some pics, tried to take a couple of side chest shots lol, would have done it with my top off, but was in gym and if someone walked in i'd look like a rite creep, standing half naked in mens toilets :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also general question, whats everones take on bcaa's worth taking or not? I consume a lot of food as it is and from the shakes get quite a lot of aminos but is it worth taking bcaa tablets as an extra boost?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mate your fvcking huge.

And natty right?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Insane arms!

What do they measure? :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah im natty, and no idea lol haven't measured mate. Wanted to enter the bnbf up here this year but I went into hospital, now im wishing I did now, but didn't expect to recover and get back up so fast tbh....

Anyway just back from Muay Thai, never sweated like that in my life haha, because im quite big I've got the power etc, but not the endurance, the skinny guys that were there just go forever, was fun though, plan to do this once per week should keep the fat off along with a couple of sessions of cardio.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Heres some pics, tried to take a couple of side chest shots lol, would have done it with my top off, but was in gym and if someone walked in i'd look like a rite creep, standing half naked in mens toilets :lol: .


Absolutly insane mate. It may just be that photo, but to me it lok as though you're much bigger now than you were, definitely put some tape round em though big boy everyone is dying to know! Myself included lolololol.

Well done though mate. :thumb:

See you in the bnbf in a few years buddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> Absolutly insane mate. It may just be that photo, but to me it lok as though you're much bigger now than you were, definitely put some tape round em though big boy everyone is dying to know! Myself included lolololol.
> 
> Well done though mate. :thumb:
> 
> See you in the bnbf in a few years buddy. :thumbup1:


Lol cheers bud, well I feel i've gained my size back. The plan is just to keep building onto my structure and stay lean or get even leaner, gonna keep doing the muay thai, you can do it twice a week but im gonna stick to once, because training as well don't want to over-do it.

Hopefully mate see what happens  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Looking good mate! :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy, how you keeping ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DAng, that is a big gun you got.....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> DAng, that is a big gun you got.....


Not as big as half the people on here :laugh:

But cheers for popping in


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol cheers bud, well I feel i've gained my size back. The plan is just to keep building onto my structure and stay lean or get even leaner, gonna keep doing the muay thai, you can do it twice a week but im gonna stick to once, because training as well don't want to over-do it.
> 
> Hopefully mate see what happens  .


Yeah man nice one cheers for the rep, have some back.

Yeah cool everything you're sayin man, can't believe you're only 20. Gonna look amazing in a few years time.

Haha me and SK on the bnbf stage.  I got a long way to go yet bud. One day.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> Yeah man nice one cheers for the rep, have some back.
> 
> Yeah cool everything you're sayin man, can't believe you're only 20. Gonna look amazing in a few years time.
> 
> Haha me and SK on the bnbf stage.  I got a long way to go yet bud. One day.


21 in december 11th, getting old  :laugh:.

You'll get there mate, your making progress all the time, no reason why not, I was gonna go on stage, not to win, but for the experience and to say I've done it, winnings a bonus.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Thanks buddy, how you keeping ?


Pretty good. I just voted on a sub standard contract for our Union and now playing the waiting game. :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> 21 in december 11th, getting old  :laugh:.
> 
> You'll get there mate, your making progress all the time, no reason why not, I was gonna go on stage, not to win, but for the experience and to say I've done it, winnings a bonus.


Haha yeah you old git! Joints must be pretty wrecked by now? pmsl. You whack out the werthers at the gym for energy? haha.

My exact reasonings to get on stage also, just for the experience. And really ultimately to see exactly what my body is capable of. I'm sure it's gonna be awesome. :laugh: :thumb:

But yeah winning, BONUS!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Pretty good. I just voted on a sub standard contract for our Union and now playing the waiting game. :beer:


/Confused lmao.

You'll have to tone it down a little for me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> /Confused lmao.
> 
> You'll have to tone it down a little for me.


Well, in about a weeks time it is possible I will be walking a picket line. :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Well, in about a weeks time it is possible I will be walking a picket line. :cursing:


Thats a bit sh1t mate, what happened?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Thats a bit sh1t mate, what happened?


Well the last contract was up, my bargaining committee did their best and the company gave us a sub standard contract.

So we vote on it and I will see tonight if it passed with a yes or no vote.

If it is a no vote hopefully the company will go back and negotiate in good faith.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Well the last contract was up, my bargaining committee did their best and the company gave us a sub standard contract.
> 
> So we vote on it and I will see tonight if it passed with a yes or no vote.
> 
> If it is a no vote hopefully the company will go back and negotiate in good faith.


Good luck. What do you work as?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Good luck. What do you work as?


I build airplanes. My title is a structural mechanic.

I am actually a team leader so I assign and assist my mechanics.

I also run the Unofficial Union web site.

We have been having these Solidarity walks and I video them and put them on Youtube and link them onto my site..lol

Check out the video's onto the right....lol Click here, that's my site.

I am the video guy on all the videos except one, but I still edited it and uploaded it. I would say the last video was probably about 500 people..lol

These videos made the company pull an offer off of the table and give us a better one.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Lol it's like something off the movies. Good luck getting that sorted sounds a nightmare, but you build planes, smart cookie lol, you obviously make a lot for that, so every right to go mad lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fk sake didn't realize it was so big :|


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That's Hackskii...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> That's Hackskii...lol


Argh, thought you two were brothers so wasn't sure lol.

Didn't know you both worked together to lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Argh, thought you two were brothers so wasn't sure lol.
> 
> Didn't know you both worked together to lol.


We are both team leaders or lead men if you will.

He works in inspection and I am a structural mechanic. If you add up all that and throw in a few bucks you can buy yourself a cup of coffee..he he. :beer:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Ha mate you're 21 in December, I'm 21 next month and I got nothing on your arm!

Looking really good - also saw about the muay thai, something I'm looking into starting!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> We are both team leaders or lead men if you will.
> 
> He works in inspection and I am a structural mechanic. If you add up all that and throw in a few bucks you can buy yourself a cup of coffee..he he. :beer:


Cup of coffee and a lamborghini you mean :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Ha mate you're 21 in December, I'm 21 next month and I got nothing on your arm!
> 
> Looking really good - also saw about the muay thai, something I'm looking into starting!


Tbh mate I didn't know what to expect, my fitness atm isn't the best, but not the worst, being in hospital 4 weeks not moving does some damage to fitness. Anyway got my size back so now just the fitness and keep some body fat off, ontop of that it's something new.

It's really fkn hard though, training for about hour and 15 mins or so. But it's non stop, theres no breaks or a space for a breather, you gotta keep going. Very hard, but it's good. Im getting the hang of it, obviously it will take quite a bit more time but im learning. I'd recommend it though. It's not all about strength and power, it's the endurance thats the mother fcker.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

My fitness is shocking mate haha, played some sevens rugby the other day and was absolutely gassed! Definitely something I'm looking to improve. I used to do martial arts when I was younger so think I'm probably like you, not too bad at the strength/power/technical side of it but lacking on the endurance and stamina. Definitely something that'll get your conditioning up though that's for sure!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> My fitness is shocking mate haha, played some sevens rugby the other day and was absolutely gassed! Definitely something I'm looking to improve. I used to do martial arts when I was younger so think I'm probably like you, not too bad at the strength/power/technical side of it but lacking on the endurance and stamina. Definitely something that'll get your conditioning up though that's for sure!


Yah thats defo what it is, but I was expecting to find it tough. No pain no gain as they say. As I don't want to affect my training, gains etc. Im looking at just doing this once a week. That way I'll still get benefit plus keep my training going and gains hopefully. Whatever you do, don't work legs at gym before you do a class otherwise you will fk up due to the doms.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoulders today was a pretty crap workout, was really tired, lethargic etc, didn't sleep well last night but still....

Military Press - 60KG - 12, 70KG, 12, 80kg, 8.

Upright Row - 35KG - 12, 40KG - 12, 50KG, 9

Side Raises 3 sets on 14's

Rear delts on cable crossover 3 sets

Legs tomorrow then back on sunday.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey winger, how often do the votes go no?

Also, is that first video from today or last month? It says 5/4/10 but you have it MM/DD/YY whereas we have it DD/MM/YY, am I right?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Shoulders today was a pretty crap workout, was *really tired, lethargic* etc, didn't sleep well last night but still....
> 
> Military Press - 60KG - 12, 70KG, 12, 80kg, 8.
> 
> ...


That's weird, because I've been unusually tired and lethargic today too...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Hey winger, how often do the votes go no?
> 
> Also, is that first video from today or last month? It says 5/4/10 but you have it MM/DD/YY whereas we have it DD/MM/YY, am I right?


Yep your right, Americans have it other way round like you said mate. So it will be 4/5/10


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> That's weird, because I've been unusually tired and lethargic today too...


I felt great the other day mate. Just this day felt weirdly tired and rubbish, maybe just one of those days, funily enough my mate who I trained with today felt exactly the same. Got fkn work at 7am tomorrow, 9/10 hour shifts thurs/fri/sat/sun .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey winger, how often do the votes go no?

First votes are almost no every time, but my Union in the past got weak!

Now we wont take sh1t! It does help to rally them up..lol

If you put a camera on people they want to see themselves. All I did was just help that out and you can video to make it look like more people than there really are. :whistling:

Also, is that first video from today or last month? It says 5/4/10 but you have it MM/DD/YY whereas we have it DD/MM/YY, am I right?

That video by the time you read this was exactly 1 week ago!

This Thursday will be another one and this solidarity walk should be even better.

I might add some controversial info to the video to give it some more weight..lol

Don't forget, I have been with the company for almost 32 years, someone needs to step up and shake the company..ha ha ha!

For instance, there is over 1.5 billion in our retirement fund that only has 32,000 members, you do the math!

They offered us $79.00 per year of service, that's $4.00 behind all the other aircraft builders!

Big business just wants you to barely get by when they are sh1ting in high cotton!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *I felt great the other day mate*. Just this day felt weirdly tired and rubbish, maybe just one of those days, funily enough my mate who I trained with today felt exactly the same. Got fkn work at 7am tomorrow, 9/10 hour shifts thurs/fri/sat/sun .


That's crazy...I did too, this is so weird :laugh:



winger said:


> Hey winger, how often do the votes go no?
> 
> First votes are almost no every time, but my Union in the past got weak!
> 
> ...


Good camera man. 

It's great that you're doing something ...and 32 years!! That's dedication! :thumb:

It's all this world revolves around...money money money, you've got to expect it. What's worse is that there is probably some loaded git at the top having the easy life and worrying if he's going to get a 1% fall or something when there are people who have to fight for a decent wage :cursing: Makes me sick but hey, it could be alot worse


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Not long back from work, just eaten, really can't be fked with gym, so tired and have aches etc....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Missed a pak of mstak yesterday due to me fkn coming home from work and k.o'ing. Took one today though finished work at 7pm long shift, trained at 9pm. Did Back was a decent session tbh considering i've been feeling quite crap lately.

Wide grip pullups x3

bent over rows x4

seated row x3

lat pulldown x3

Just for change did bent over rows instead of deadlifts, need to get back into deadlifting next week when I have more energy.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Missed a pak of mstak yesterday due to me fkn coming home from work and k.o'ing. Took one today though finished work at 7pm long shift, trained at 9pm. Did Back was a decent session tbh considering i've been feeling quite crap lately.
> 
> Wide grip pullups x3
> 
> ...


Sh1t, you do what ever you want, with a build like that your world is your oyster!

Personally, I think a nice small waist with abs is so over rated. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

looks good buddy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> looks good buddy


I think you could be more general than that, WTF?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jim never likes to compliment me :lol: .

Well tbh my abs were a little less showing over the last couple of weeks due to higher carbs, now i've re-aligned diet and cut carbs down and already stomachs tighter, see abs better etc. Must have been water or some $hit.

Need to get rid of these sh1tty shifts at work so I can focus on gym. Need to win lottery or something. haha.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If I looked like that I would have hit the lottery, now fcuk off bastardo!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> If I looked like that I would have hit the lottery, now fcuk off bastardo!


Lol it's bout time u started a log and get back to proper training winger. Time to get massssive right?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i compliment you buddy

oooh you look so yummy i wana eat you all up!

how was that?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Lol it's bout time u started a log and get back to proper training winger. Time to get massssive right?


I do have a log and it is years long.

I just never did a log on this site, I prefer to talk sh1t on every one else's..he he. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i compliment you buddy
> 
> oooh you look so yummy i wana eat you all up!
> 
> how was that?


Pmsl, thats a bit better.

Next time I shouldn't have to ask :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> i compliment you buddy
> 
> oooh you look so yummy i wana eat you all up!
> 
> how was that?


I just got a twinge, does that make me gay?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I do have a log and it is years long.
> 
> I just never did a log on this site, I prefer to talk sh1t on every one else's..he he. :beer:


Lmao I know fk reading thru all that :|.

You need to get back to training since you have a pretty pessimistic view.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I just got a twinge, does that make me gay?


Bi-curious. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Lmao I know fk reading thru all that :|.
> 
> You need to get back to training since you have a pretty pessimistic view.


I disagree, my training is cutting edge, it's just most don't understand it..he he he.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Get your training posted up then haha.

Just back from work, tired started at 11am, finished now, but start work again (doors), at 10 and finish at half 3, then start work again at 7am to 5pm. Just gonna go to the gfs and stay up all night tho tbh, no point in going to sleep... A shed load of caffein should do the trick :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck me that sucks mate, I would ask you something but I can't help but stare at your arm.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Fvck me that sucks mate, I would ask you something but I can't help but stare at your arm.


Lol tell me about it, ask me what haha.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You know what, I honestly can't remember :lol:

But rest assured it wasn't an intelligent question!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> You know what, I honestly can't remember :lol:
> 
> But rest assured it wasn't an intelligent question!


Lol ok mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey mate looking good :] How do you find the M stak? Is it worth the money?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Hey mate looking good :] How do you find the M stak? Is it worth the money?


Finished work early  .

Well im like 13 days in... I'll sum it up by bullet points, makes it easier to read:

. Found I've gained more size out of it.

. Not really found fat loss but then again I was bulking....

. Lot of energy.

. Good muscle pumps.

. Can find I can train for longer.

. Wouldn't say my strength went up by much tbh, nothing greatly noticeable.

. Gained a few pounds, probs just my muscle memory from hospital though, body fats decreased due to me re-configuring my diet to cut up as I've got a strip show at end of month lol.

Thats about it mate. As for side effects I don't think I can list any thats down to this...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk i hate days like that i work two jobs in a bar (no longer est manager lol) and track man (on the railway) they almost over lap some days ill get 4hrs sleep in 36hr then 8hr then same again some times it hasnit been the case as of late but i know how you feel buddy!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

I say we have a 'whip-round' and get big_jim & SK-XO a room!!! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk i hate days like that i work two jobs in a bar (no longer est manager lol) and track man (on the railway) they almost over lap some days ill get 4hrs sleep in 36hr then 8hr then same again some times it hasnit been the case as of late but i know how you feel buddy!


Lol thts a nitemare lyk. It's ****, just need to win the lottery then I can just gym, cruize about in lambo, eat, sleep, rest in miami. Chances of that happening 1 in a billion lmao. Better start playing the lottery.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lets Alpha up this journal a bit

Poncey fckin Natty scum thing

*
HULK SMASH*

Drive by


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Lets Alpha up this journal a bit
> 
> Poncey fckin Natty scum thing
> 
> ...


Alpha it up? your beta it up more like :lol: :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Meant to update this, did Chest today... Tbh felt stronger, I was in a bad mood though due to doctors. But getting there slowly but surely....

Flat DB Press...

34KG - 15 reps (warm up)

36KG - 12 reps

38KG - 10 reps

42KG - 6 reps

42 I was quite chuffed with for that. Every rep is a good rep no cheating. Trying to up it each week but find it quite hard at times.

Incline smith: (not including bar weight fk knows what that is so not gonna inc it)

45KG - 15 (warm up)

65KG - 10

75KG - 9

85KG - 7

DB flyes...14-16-18 3 sets.

Did some abs, which is a surprise but I feel better doing them for a change lmao.

4xcable crunches

3xstraight leg raise


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice weight on the dbs buddy


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> nice weight on the dbs buddy


Getting there mate, as long as I keep setting pb's i'll be quite happy lol. Not tried benching in about 1.5 month lol!, good to have a change but, will go back to it at some point. Scared incase my bench is disgraceful.

Why can't you train bis?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another thing to add, just been leaning up a bit more, I can see my abs visible. But the lower partion (under bellow button) is a bit cack need more definition here, lower pecs have defo lost fat hardened up nicely but wouldn't mind a bit more definition here to, everything else is fine imo. But still gonna lean up, follow the current protocol as con etc describe and what you follow jim. Keep protein high and good fats quite decent amount and keep carbs mainly based around morning before and after workout. However on the day I do thai box I will have carb before and after (banana and shake) to hopefully prevent any muscle loss.

Not sure what to do on the cardio though, if im doing muay thai which takes sh1t loads out of me once per week. How many sessions of cardio. Also cutting my work hours back a bit.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Getting there mate, as long as I keep setting pb's i'll be quite happy lol. Not tried benching in about 1.5 month lol!, good to have a change but, will go back to it at some point. Scared incase my bench is disgraceful.
> 
> Why can't you train bis?


that tendon injury i keep banging on about in my journal is still playing up! fuking bis are waistig away..... cant wate to train em again!

fuk flat bench with a bar! thats how i rip my pec 1st time dbells better for bbers ok powerlifters ue a bar.



SK-XO said:


> Another thing to add, just been leaning up a bit more, I can see my abs visible. But the lower partion (under bellow button) is a bit cack need more definition here, lower pecs have defo lost fat hardened up nicely but wouldn't mind a bit more definition here to, everything else is fine imo. But still gonna lean up, follow the current protocol as con etc describe and what you follow jim. Keep protein high and good fats quite decent amount and keep carbs mainly based around morning before and after workout. However on the day I do thai box I will have carb before and after (banana and shake) to hopefully prevent any muscle loss.
> 
> Not sure what to do on the cardio though, if im doing muay thai which takes sh1t loads out of me once per week. How many sessions of cardio. Also cutting my work hours back a bit.


its all in my journal! high pro mod fat LOW carbs! just atm when i bulk i will up carbs 400g carbs or more but keep the good fats high!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats a nightmare mate, but they won't be fading away, all in your head bud. But better that your taking time to heal first.

Yah im following that kind of approach. Where do you derive your fats from? and when do you intake them mostly. I was thinking maybe cottage cheese before bed but it's awful but I'll force it down. Im gonna start eating some natty peanut butter for brekkie, dunno how many tea spoon fulls but, maybe 2 or 3. Then start adding extra virgin oil onto my chic breast, some cashews as well. I never measure fk all out though lol, probs should.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained legs today, did same type of method as you jim, was fkn painful lol. Was knackered after it tbh. Did half hour on treadmill low int after.

Also to note after cleaning my diet up a bit more, timing the carbs etc, defo seeing more definition and looking a lot leaner, but also feeling a lot better. Not really following any set diet or routine just going to play this by the mirror, want to get to quite a low body fat, I'd be happy with 10%. Any lower is a bonus. But any lower then that and it's hard for me to maintain a very low body fat naturally.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

God damn my abs are still agony from the other day lol, shows how often they get worked hard :L.

Anyway defo starting to lean up nice and well, feel a lot "harder" and "trim" if those words fit the bill.

Only downside atm is somethings a bit off, im feeling tired all of the time, even if I get a full nights sleep, also feel lethargic/lazy a lot always a can't be @rsed mood.... Also my sex drive seems to have taken a plunge.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I've had the exact same thing recently! Tired most days (diet is def not the problem) even though I get loads of sleep and sex drive has been shocking.
> 
> Told my doc and I've got bloods on thurs that will get sent away for a TAT (tired all the time) test.


Well unfortunatly my bloods came back from my liver again a few days ago and showed the usual to be elevated quite highly, ALT, GAMMA, lt? and bilirubin is high.

The bilirubin is a new one :S? the others are always off, and have been for a few years tbh, just go up and down all the time no idea why, ever since gall bladder been taken out they been like that but I feel fine other then that.

Well I have been feeling tired/lethargic and get quite bad headaches often, but the poor sex drive is quite recent in the last week or so. no idea why. I had it tonight but took ages to get it up, just have lack of interest no idea why not like me at all, gf wasn't happy lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Imo it's all down to diet mate. What works for me is high carb in morning and carb before and after workout. Other then that limit them off. My diets high in protein, protein with every meal, lots of vegetables (mainly brocoli). Fats kept at a moderate amount, oily fish, extra virg oil, natty peanut butter etc......

Combining that with some decent cardio and good weight training I manage to keep pretty lean and add slight size on, not very fast tbh, but I don't mind to much, would rather stay lean and trim than bloated and take ages to knock it off again, I like the size im at atm anyway. Im not a competing bodybuilder, it's recreational tbh, do it for fun. I would look at competing just to say I've done it though.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did arms today, day off tomorrow, well thai box tomorrow after work...

BB curls

CG Bench

Inc hammer curl

Rope Pushdowns

Tri dips (weighted)

+ 30 min run on treadmill.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

General question to anyone really, worth adding vits to my diet? vit c etc, fish oils... Anything to help lean me up further/drain water/harden up and preserve muscle. Not sure if im getting enough fat in my diet it's hard to tell lol.

Eat a nandos yesterday 10 chicken legs on their own argh. lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fish oils are the daddy! Great for reducing inflammation.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm with winger on this one. Great source of fats too.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Any recommendation on the dosing of fish oils in that case per day? (for a cut)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Any recommendation on the dosing of fish oils in that case per day? (for a cut)


I take 6 a day, but that's just me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I take 6 a day, but that's just me.


Yeah but your a sooper dooper yank! what about me lol?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Back today, was a pretty good session but couldn't maintain my form on barbell bent over rows, because my back was so pumped and knackered.

Wide grip chins x3

Deadlifts x4

BORs x3 (only got 1 decent one lol)

Low cable row x 3


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Todays gonna be a good day?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Todays gonna be a good day?


Hell yeah it's gonna be a good day!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> Hell yeah it's gonna be a good day!


Maybe lol.... maybe not?

Had oily skin and put that retin a all over and woke up and my skin was shedded lol, could pull a layer off, made my face pretty red must have put to much on :L.

Broke up with gf as well, bitch lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe lol.... maybe not?
> 
> Had oily skin and put that retin a all over and woke up and my skin was shedded lol, could pull a layer off, made my face pretty red must have put to much on :L.
> 
> Broke up with gf as well, bitch lol.


Oh damn, I'm very sorry mate. Chin up boss. I've already repped you. Hope you're ok, don't let it get you down. x


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe lol.... maybe not?
> 
> Had oily skin and put that retin a all over and woke up and my skin was shedded lol, could pull a layer off, made my face pretty red must have put to much on :L.
> 
> Broke up with gf as well, bitch lol.


Or did the gf break up with you after your face peeled off.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

chin up mate its saturday hit glasgow find yourself a bit a casual lol


----------



## Johnnytom (May 15, 2010)

Hey, whats your arm size?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Or did the gf break up with you after your face peeled off.


Pmsl it's fine now, washed it then sunbed, back to normal  .

And nah so much crap you wouldn't believe, jerry springer material.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> chin up mate its saturday hit glasgow find yourself a bit a casual lol


I would mate, but working early tomoz!, will get something sorted soon, glasgows where it's at.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Johnnytom said:


> Hey, whats your arm size?


No idea not measured mate. 18?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

18cm?.......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> No idea not measured mate. 18?


Waist!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> 18cm?.......


Still beats your 18mm biceps jim after you haven't trained them they have shrunk :L


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Waist!


Im still to measure my waist lolol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Still beats your 18mm biceps jim after you haven't trained them they have shrunk :L


lol still over 18 lol and im shorter lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol still over 18 lol and im shorter lol


Always play that short card


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i cant play the fat cnut card in er can i lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Always play that short card


Shorty wants to be a thug.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Shorty wants to be a thug.


Your so random mate lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did chest on monday, moving up in the weight

DB Chest Flat:

34KG - 15 Reps

38KG - 12 Reps

42KG - 7 Reps

44KG - 6 Reps

Inc Smith (not inc bar)

50 - 15

70 - 12

80 - 8

85 - 5

Finished off with Pec flyes for 3 sets.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Never trained tuesday, training Back today. Added note things seem to be "tightening" best word for it tbh, everythings becoming harder, more definition and abs are finally starting to pop thru. Started doing abs, nothing spectacular just heavy cable crunches and some leg raises variations for the lower abs.

Dunno what I should do for obliques, don't really want to widen the waist.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Leave those obs alone!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Leave those obs alone!


Haha tbh mate it was a big enough chore working abs, but tbh I actually like working abs now.

Did Shoulders today, was a pretty decent workout:

Military Press

Side Raise

Rear delt face pull

Shrugs


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Haha tbh mate it was a big enough chore working abs, but tbh I actually like working abs now.
> 
> Did Shoulders today, was a pretty decent workout:
> 
> ...


Don't think I've ever enjoyed training abs, havn't done it in a few months now. I might start adding it in who knows. :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Long weekend, was out thurs/fri/sat and was working fri/sat/sun mornings haha. So slept for like 12 hours last night and woke up now, day off today.

Also been taking a break from so many chicken breasts lately and just buying a full chicken (only like 6 quid) and eating that fills you right up, I don't eat skin though. Having a couple of them each day.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyones interested I'll post a shot thats the same as my avi, side chest from when I came out of hospital 4-5 weeks prior and now which is latest one of my avi. Just to show result/progress.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll post it up anyway, remember im fully natural.

Before > 5 weeks later >After


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'll post it up anyway, remember im fully natural.
> 
> Before > 5 weeks later >After


Fantastic mate, muscle memory's a great thing! :beer:

I'm sooo jealous of your arms :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Fantastic mate, muscle memory's a great thing! :beer:
> 
> I'm sooo jealous of your arms :lol:


Defo mate, I was depressed when I came out lmao. Now im pretty happy.

Gym today blast the chest, thai box tomorrow then legs on wednesday.

Today already eaten a ton, thats the key to it all tbh, diet. I train hard yeah but I wouldn't get anywhere if my diet was crap. I don't have all my macros set, I eat what I want but know roughly what im taking in. I've been taking in some fish oils, ontop of the large amount of fish I eat plenty of good fats :thumbup1: .


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Defo mate, I was depressed when I came out lmao. Now im pretty happy.
> 
> Gym today blast the chest, thai box tomorrow then legs on wednesday.
> 
> Today already eaten a ton, thats the key to it all tbh, diet. I train hard yeah but I wouldn't get anywhere if my diet was crap. I don't have all my macros set, I eat what I want but know roughly what im taking in. I've been taking in some fish oils, ontop of the large amount of fish I eat plenty of good fats :thumbup1: .


Nice one mate, any idea what your body fat is? It looks pretty low.

I'm going on a cutting diet starting Wednesday, basically cutting my carbs in half. But keeping good fats around 100g a day


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, any idea what your body fat is? It looks pretty low.
> 
> I'm going on a cutting diet starting Wednesday, basically cutting my carbs in half. But keeping good fats around 100g a day


My waist has got smaller if that was even possible it seems to be lolol.

And no idea mate, maybe 10%. Hopefully I can get it down more, it's going down by following pretty much high protein/med fat/low carb.

I eat carb in morning before and after workout that it. Fats kept pretty good all day long. And protein high.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> My waist has got smaller if that was even possible it seems to be lolol.
> 
> And no idea mate, maybe 10%. Hopefully I can get it down more, it's going down by following pretty much high protein/med fat/low carb.
> 
> I eat carb in morning before and after workout that it. Fats kept pretty good all day long. And protein high.


Lucky you, I'm hoping my waist will come down to about 31 inches at 10% body fat. Yeah that kind of split seems to be the way foward tbh, carbs are there for energy, any that isn't used will get stored as fat so consuming rediculous amounts seems a bit of a silly idea, unless you're a very active person of course.

Ever thaught of competing mate? Your guns must be peaking 18 inches!! :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lucky you, I'm hoping my waist will come down to about 31 inches at 10% body fat. Yeah that kind of split seems to be the way foward tbh, carbs are there for energy, any that isn't used will get stored as fat so consuming rediculous amounts seems a bit of a silly idea, unless you're a very active person of course.
> 
> Ever thaught of competing mate? Your guns must be peaking 18 inches!! :beer:


I was meant to be competing till I went into hosp. Tbh im not really bothered lol, just want to attain a nice physique. I do it for enjoyment ya know.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Chest day today, got another pb on the db's for flat:

36KG - 15 Reps

40KG - 10 Reps

44KG - 7 Reps

46KG - 5 Reps

Thai box tomorrow, then legs on wed. long sh1tty shift on thurs...

Applied for personal training course to get my level 3 (finally) for september, setting me back a wad of cash 2 grand, but should be worth it right? lol.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Chest day today, got another pb on the db's for flat:
> 
> 36KG - 15 Reps
> 
> ...


is that your entire chest routine mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> is that your entire chest routine mate?


Nah sorry mate lol im just lazy to post the entire thing up. It stays the same for about 8 weeks then I change it up. After that I did incline smith, then db flyes thats it. Nothing really changed on weight tbh on the others. I do 9 working sets in total, not including warm up.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Nah sorry mate lol im just lazy to post the entire thing up. It stays the same for about 8 weeks then I change it up. After that I did incline smith, then db flyes thats it. Nothing really changed on weight tbh on the others. I do 9 working sets in total, not including warm up.


ahh ok fair enough mate :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> ahh ok fair enough mate :thumbup1:


Hows training anyway pal.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Chest day today, got another pb on the db's for flat:
> 
> 36KG - 15 Reps
> 
> ...


Nice benching. Btw I'm doing a gym instructor course, set me back £400 :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice benching. Btw I'm doing a gym instructor course, set me back £400 :beer:


Yeah I already did that mate, the level 2. It is good yeah defo, but hard to get a job, well up here anyway. Thats why im doing level 3. See what happens mate, if you need a hand with it, it's prob same course I did can help out with anything really.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah I already did that mate, the level 2. It is good yeah defo, but hard to get a job, well up here anyway. Thats why im doing level 3. See what happens mate, if you need a hand with it, it's prob same course I did can help out with anything really.


Ok cheers mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Well been feeling ill again ffs. They think the raised liver enzymes may be due to the stints I had in place in bile ducts becoming blocked again.

I've been suffering from bad abdomninal pain and sickness, struggling to eat so im tryna down protein shakes as its all I can get down, better then nothing.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Get well soon x


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers bro im always unwell haha. Wanted to take it easy so did arms today, better then nothing again. Then went to hosp, taking meprozol & coedean.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes you are always ill, you should stop it you know, you could be so much bigger if you wern't! :thumb:

Will you be taking any time off..and do you think training could aggrevate it at all?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Back out hospital again, went back in on wednesday but got out on sunday there, I said biceps over health :lol: .

Anyway back at gym today boom, chest day today pumped up the 48s for last set for 6 4th set half decent lyks.

Legs tomorrow, gonna blast them hard they need it :L.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Back out hospital again, went back in on wednesday but got out on sunday there, I said *biceps over health* :lol: .


Class :lol: :lol:

How are you feeling now?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Class :lol: :lol:
> 
> How are you feeling now?


Lol don't think am gonna get better mate, but look on the bright side gym makes you feel better right? lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Unlucky mate...that's one way to look at it I guess


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained back yesterday, did lat pulldowns for a change and damnnn really really really felt it, totally burned the lats out and can feel it today all over the back, I never used to be a fan of lat pulldowns because I could never get the technique spot on for myself so i'd feel it, but now I can pretty well. Anyway:

4 sets lat pulldown

3 sets vertical traction

3 sets seated low row

Now the vertical traction machine is technogyms own, but it's a pretty damn good machine and I rate it pretty high, can really feel the whole back contract whilst using it:










Looks crappy plastic but it does the job :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

How does it work...?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SALKev said:


> How does it work...?


By resistance...lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok mr. smart pixelated ass :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lol... Nah it's pretty simple just sit on it grip the handles and pulling down, really works the back imo, but what I do is lean forward so my posture is straight but just slightly lent forward, doing that and pulling down and squeezing can feel it work the lats/rhombis/traps whole lot greatly.... Not a big fan of all these machines just like plain barbell or db work but this does it for me tbh.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Did legs on wed, was an O.K. session but had a banging headache, must be the weather always happens this time of the year get sorta like back pressure at the back of my head, annoying. Gave squats a miss this weak as well as deads but defo going back to them next week, was just taking it easy as im not that long out of hosp so don't want anything to go wrong.

Took thursday off, gonna do shoulders today, back to my OLD routine which I found was much more effective for me, which is.....

3 sets rear delt raise

4 sets db press

3 sets upright row

3 sets side raise

+ Shrugs

Works a treat tbh. Higher rep range between 10-12 usually.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lol... Nah it's pretty simple just sit on it grip the handles and pulling down, really works the back imo, but what I do is lean forward so my posture is straight but just slightly lent forward, doing that and pulling down and squeezing can feel it work the lats/rhombis/traps whole lot greatly.... Not a big fan of all these machines just like plain barbell or db work but this does it for me tbh.


We have something similar in our gym then...funnily enough I do the ssame: leaning forward. Helps alot.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> We have something similar in our gym then...funnily enough I do the ssame: leaning forward. Helps alot.


It's gd stuff tbh. Most of the db's are getting fcuked now, all the polish keep throwing them about literally, screaming every second and from a high height they launch them, they are only techno gym db's they can't take the pain lol, now all the db's are becoming not cracked but like bent fkn annoying, polish also broke the good e-z bar from smashing it off ground all the bearings inside broke, they need deported for that.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow that sucks...isn't management doing anything about them?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

What kind of weight are you shifting fellow natty scum?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Wow that sucks...isn't management doing anything about them?


Don't think so lol, a lot of people have complained, mainly some females there that have complained about the amount of screaming lmfao, because theres 2 in particular that are in there for 3 hours I make sure to go at diff times now, and it's just like saw the movie, horrendus screaming and shouting GORA GORA GORA or w.e. And then they leave everything lieing about, not my problem like but still it only annoys me that the equipment is fkn up I never know whhat to expect when I go back to the gym, wonder if the main db's I use are broken yet :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> What kind of weight are you shifting fellow natty scum?


Your natty scum as well tom :lol: .

In what exercise mate?

(Didn't realize you put fellow there!)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Don't think so lol, a lot of people have complained, mainly some females there that have complained about the amount of screaming lmfao, because theres 2 in particular that are in there for 3 hours I make sure to go at diff times now, and it's just like saw the movie, horrendus screaming and shouting GORA GORA GORA or w.e. And then they leave everything lieing about, not my problem like but still it only annoys me that the equipment is fkn up I never know whhat to expect when I go back to the gym, wonder if the main db's I use are broken yet :lol:


Wow, you'd be lucky to hear a grunt in our gym... :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Your natty scum as well tom :lol: .
> 
> In what exercise mate?
> 
> (Didn't realize you put fellow there!)


Bench, dead and squat mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Bench, dead and squat mate


Bench was 140kg last time. But been just doing db's not done a 1 rep max on them but last session was 38kg for 15, 40 for 12, 44 for 8, 48 for 6....

Dead not done 1 rep max lol, but usually just 80 for warm up then 100kg, 120kg, 140, 160. Usually aim for 10-12? Could prob go higher but para incase my back pops happened about a while ago and it was the worst thing.

Squat usually up to 160? same case as above really. I should really put more effort in to them but I need a better spotter on the squat, no one really to spot me lol. Haven't went past about 160 which I managed for a few last set.

Tbh though don't really train for strength... Im doing quite a bit of cardio these days anyway, thai boxing as well. Really just tryna keep quite a large physique but a fairly low body fat, not @rsed about being ripped just nice and lean tight. Not really looking into gear either, quite happy the way I am tbh.

What about yourself?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Wow, you'd be lucky to hear a grunt in our gym... :lol:


Mine was the same until all the polish came lol. But something kicked off last night aparantly and the polish were fighting outside the gym car park with other guys and police came etc so they all got banned :lol: . Unfortunatly it wasn't the ones who do what I describe above that got banned so stuck with them for now :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Shoulders today, wasn't really in the mood at first but got good. Back to my old routine, really burned it out shoulders were pumped and agony by the end had to keep resting my hands up on something high as they were that pumped it was hurting lol.

Rear delt raise > db shoulder press > upright row > side raise > Shrugs

General question but for db shoulder press how upright should the bench actually be? I have it almost completely straight, but seen people have it one lower then that....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Took some new pics, half @ssed though gonna have to get a mate/bird/granny/postman to take some for me eh.

Trained chest today was a pretty good workout, chest was absolutely fked to say the least, never had such pain :lol: .

Flat db - 38kg for 15, 42 kg for 10, 44kg for 7, 46kg for 5

Inc smit stayed the same but did inc flyes just pumped it out with the 20's.

Prob will do legs tomorrow, gonna change my routine over completely, but makes me think if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the latest fad having big jim on the sh1tter as everyones avatar? :lol:

Heres a pic, should have another one kicking about...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Is the latest fad having big jim on the sh1tter as everyones avatar? :lol:
> 
> Heres a pic, should have another one kicking about...


I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Who else has done it? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I haven't seen it yet.


Lmao salkev has it as his avvy, its on jims journal 2 pages back I think?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just saw it and funny as hell.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Needing another casein type product for night and morning. Or should I just stick with pro 6? works well for me but just seeing if anything else out there I should look at?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Look fvckin chunky in your pic mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Is the latest fad having big jim on the sh1tter as everyones avatar? :lol:
> 
> Heres a pic, should have another one kicking about...


looking good for a natty bit of a gay pose tho buddy!?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Bench was 140kg last time. But been just doing db's not done a 1 rep max on them but last session was 38kg for 15, 40 for 12, 44 for 8, 48 for 6....
> 
> Dead not done 1 rep max lol, but usually just 80 for warm up then 100kg, 120kg, 140, 160. Usually aim for 10-12? Could prob go higher but para incase my back pops happened about a while ago and it was the worst thing.
> 
> ...


Heaviest lifts are:

Bench -155kg

Dead -220 kg

Squat -190kg

Looking good in pic mate, reckon you'd be a good choice for that new log:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Your hair looks fine in that pic. 

Actually, you have a very aesthetic build their mate!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> looking good for a natty bit of a gay pose tho buddy!?


Fk you! :lol:

I actually wasnt posing, it looks like a million G kinda pose I can see now, but I was tryna take the pic myself but im a bad photographer.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok best lifts are

incline bench 150k x 5 160k x 2

dead 240k x 7

squat 270k x 7

smith shoulder press 140x9

hammer curls 55k x8 each arm

just saying...... lol natty scum!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

it looked like tom platz hand runs through hair kinda pose? lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Heaviest lifts are:
> 
> Bench -155kg
> 
> ...


Nice lifts mate, power to the nattys mate :thumb: . Think i've got more pics in the phone somewhere.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Your hair looks fine in that pic.
> 
> Actually, you have a very aesthetic build their mate!


My hair is fked there mate, back from gym, my hairs quite short but I've got a mullet at the back so it goes all curly when I sweat. Idk why even took pic of my back when it was my chest I worked today :confused1: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> Look fvckin chunky in your pic mate.


Cheers pal lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok best lifts are
> 
> incline bench 150k x 5 160k x 2
> 
> ...


Yeah but your a CNUT!

nice lifts but thats what dat dere napz do to you eh :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a bit longer now tho :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i still pic you with a skin head cant get over your such a gay in real life! remember when i said we would go 2s up on the mrs? i take it back! lol get a mans hair cut like wrt you poof!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looks like you should be in a rock band from the 80's..lol

What's up Rod Stewart..lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Its short at front mofoz. lmao. Jim you dont have any hair as the androgenics stole it all. Winger you have none because age took it all. And WRT suits a skin head, I don't.

Jim your wife wouldnt want to go 2 on 2 she'd bump you for me :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol why do you think i took it back! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have hair i just cut it winger is old and fat.... oh you didnt say fat.... oh well winger is old and fat so has lost some and wrt dont suit a skin ed he looks a cnut but at least its a many cnut lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol why do you think i took it back! lol





 big_jim_87 said:


> i have hair i just cut it winger is old and fat.... oh you didnt say fat.... oh well winger is old and fat so has lost some and wrt dont suit a skin ed he looks a cnut but at least its a many cnut lol


Lmaooo.

Winger put rod stewart up as thats from back in his day and age. I was expecting jedward or some sh1t. Rod stewart, come on winger...... It's 2010 not 19-canteen! :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have hair i just cut it winger is old and fat.... oh you didnt say fat.... oh well winger is old and fat so has lost some and wrt dont suit a skin ed he looks a cnut but at least its a many cnut lol


I might be old and I might be fat but I have a large penis. Have a nice day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> I might be old and I might be fat but I have a large penis. Have a nice day.


your also a lier! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> your also a lier! lol


You are right, I am not fat and old.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

wat the hell lol.

Anyway eating was a bit off today, I didn't realize my job interview was going to go on for FIVE HOURS :|. So I had no choice but to eat food from the vending machine, snickers bars argh. Eat a big meal when I got home, rainbow trout and a big chicken breast and some veggies.

Wondering weather I should train legs tonight or go to thai box....


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

What did they do in that time?!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> What did they do in that time?!


3 interviews, group discussion write up a plan etc based on a sceranio.

Secondly write up a full gym program based on a specified person with their problems and goals etc and say WHY you are giving them this etc...

Thirdly full interview with questions on background, why you want to the job etc etc, went pretty well though.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow...that is alot, glad it went well though - how many others were there? Were any up to your standards physique wise?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

How p1ssed off will you be if you don't get the job now


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Wow...that is alot, glad it went well though - how many others were there? Were any up to your standards physique wise?


Lol like 3 others today, but they have been interviewing all week so quite a lot of people in reality lol....

And no one was a fat bird and the other was quite a skinny dude but I think he did a lot of boxing.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Wow...that is alot, glad it went well though - how many others were there? Were any up to your standards physique wise?





WRT said:


> How p1ssed off will you be if you don't get the job now


True, i'll probly just make it my mission to go round their gyms and make a mess with the weights, throw them all on the ground and throw dumbbels at the treadmills and send a group of 20 polish roided up to the hilt monsters to go into each gym and wreck havoc on the place and customers :lol: .

Nah I'll probs just say "fuk" and get on with it :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lots of competition then...least they ticked the good physique box for you :lol:

Like WRT said, it would be gutting if you didn't get it now...all the best buddy :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Lots of competition then...least they ticked the good physique box for you :lol:
> 
> Like WRT said, it would be gutting if you didn't get it now...all the best buddy :beer:


Lol tbh mate, a good physique doesn't mean fk all to gym companies, every seen a remotely built fitness instructor? I haven't. I haven't even seen a built PT up here. Only place I have is on this forum lol, must all be hiding in England.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol tbh mate, a good physique doesn't mean fk all to gym companies, every seen a remotely built fitness instructor? I haven't. I haven't even seen a built PT up here. Only place I have is on this forum lol, must all be hiding in England.


Agreed, a lad I know is a PT and think's he's gods gift. Looks like a sack of sh1te tbh and then started bitching behind my back because I told him so, then he started saying he'd look like me if he took steroids like me - FAIL:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Agreed, a lad I know is a PT and think's he's gods gift. Looks like a sack of sh1te tbh and then started bitching behind my back because I told him so, then he started saying he'd look like me if he took steroids like me - FAIL:lol:


Lol, thats the problem. IMO image is important if your a pt, im not saying for a PT to look like Jay Cutler. But at least SHOW they do somewhat train and look after themself. After-all a lot of their clients will be looking to them for guidance, and if I had a pt who looked like a sack of crap or scrawny i probs wouldn't bother.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol tbh mate, a good physique doesn't mean fk all to gym companies, every seen a remotely built fitness instructor? I haven't. I haven't even seen a built PT up here. Only place I have is on this forum lol, must all be hiding in England.


TBF there's only rumours about PTs in our area so I know f all about them - there is this one that I've heard of, called Butch. I hope his physique matches his name


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gonna go train legs, the toilet man reccomended me a workout, and you can tell it was typed by him:

sld 3warm up 1 work

laying/seated curls 2warm up 1 wrk

single leg curls1warm up 1 work(if you want to add them but maybe enough with out)

squats 3warm 1 wrk

leg press or single leg press 2warm up 1 wrk

extns 2warm 2wrk

Gonna give this a bash, may be to much for one workout if so I may split it off into another day, but am fkn raging my gym took away the calf raise machine, loved that thing, now have a sh1tty rotary calf crappy techno gym thing, i'll just do them on the smith with the bar I guess. Anyway will report back how it goes...

Just took the anadraulic state gt shake, again tastes like @ss but im getting used to it, can feel it right away once taking it gives me a slight headache but nothing serious.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Toilet man :confused1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Toilet man :confused1:


Big jim lol...

Anyway trained the leg session and fk sake, absolutely burst. I'll give a low down on everything...

*squats 3warm 1 wrk* - Started off on 60kg just to get things warmed up, jumped to 90kg for 12, 100kg for 12, 110kg for 10, 120kg for 8

*leg press or single leg press 2warm up 1 wrk* - This really was a killer for me imo, actual agony but worked a treat, started with 20 kg on each side, then up to 60kg for last set. Killed me..

*extns 2warm 2wrk* - So by this time im walking like a limp dog over to the leg ext, bashed out the first two, the pain was crazy and the last couple went high on weight, jumped off and my left leg actually went to jelly lol.

*sld 3warm up 1 work* - I gave this a miss as I was fked lol.

*laying/seated curls 2warm up 1 wrk* - Done this pretty well all went good.

*single leg curls1warm up 1 work*(if you want to add them but maybe enough with out) - This really killed my hams, top notch on the pain lol.

Did calf raises to finish off then a quick 5 min jog on treadmill to help expell the lactic acid out my legs so im not as in bad pain with doms in morning.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a small update on LG's Anadraulic State GT... Been using it for 3 sessions now. So will give a starter insight into the product itself...

To start off the taste is pretty awful, if they said this version was the improved taste I'd hate to taste the original, but taste means nothing to me, it's the product that counts itself.

Anyway, based on the effects, I have tried 3 scoops but found I got quite a sicky feeling and headache. With 2 scoops seems to work fine, can feel it working right away and get a mild headache but doesn't last long 20 mins tops, no idea what thats about...

As for pumps haven't noticed anything HUGE, but it's not really designed as such for this. For effect on motivation I def feel it giving me the urge to train, I'd say that even if I was tired once I take it the headache it gives me seems to wake me up lol.

I have noticed slightly more endurance in my training, being able to go for longer... But this effect could be down to anything as it's early days.

Want to add a slight note, I have noticed a lot more FULLNESS in the muscle bellys, weather this is just my progress or this helping, and it's certainly not water or fat, feeling a lot more almost pumped up? which is a great thing to me haha.

Im not a fan of pre-workout supps in general they have little effect on me, this def does but I mainly bought it for it's content. All in all i'll update every so often as I go along, but im happy with it so far.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol you dick ed i said it was 2 days work out lol hams work out and quads work out


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you dick ed i said it was 2 days work out lol hams work out and quads work out


I know mate but wanted to hit the legs hard haha. Besides im going to have to re-change my training regime if I put it into 2 days work out argh.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would have vomited if i did all that in one day! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol do eod chest/tri day off back/traps day off delts/bicep day off quads day off hams/calves day off?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i would have vomited if i did all that in one day! lol


I was fked don't get me wrong lol, I didn't go ultra heavy though, just kept it pretty hard, but not extreme lol.

Squats - 4

Sldl - 4

Single Leg press - 3

Leg Ext - 3

Single leg curl - 3

What about this?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol do eod chest/tri day off back/traps day off delts/bicep day off quads day off hams/calves day off?


i usually prefer

Chest

Back

Off

Arms

Shoulders

Off

Legs

Chest

Off

etc

etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I was fked don't get me wrong lol, I didn't go ultra heavy though, just kept it pretty hard, but not extreme lol.
> 
> Squats - 4
> 
> ...


Squats - 4

Single Leg press - 3

sld-3

Single leg curl - 2

is prob better for one day



SK-XO said:


> i usually prefer
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Chest/tris

Back/bis

Off

Shoulders

hams

Off

quads

Chest

Off ????????????


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

a day for arms? this means arems are hit 3xweek? they will get hit on back chest and delts? as a natty 3xplus a day for them? thats 4 times a week?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> a day for arms? this means arems are hit 3xweek? they will get hit on back chest and delts? as a natty 3xplus a day for them? thats 4 times a week?


Not really, I don't do any extra work for them on chest or back day. Alough they are worked secondary they are not really worked as such way of intensity imo. I like a seperate day for arms though lol, always have done that but it's always worked for me? if I had small arms I'd question the method, but as the saying goes if it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Squats - 4
> 
> Single Leg press - 3
> 
> ...


I'll consider it, but if my arms start getting smaller im going to come down there and replace your anabolics with estrogen tablets.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Not really, I don't do any extra work for them on chest or back day. *Alough they are worked secondary they are not really worked as such way of intensity imo*. I like a seperate day for arms though lol, always have done that but it's always worked for me? if I had small arms I'd question the method, but as the saying goes if it ain't broke don't fix it?


buddy think about chest best move for chest is bench press what is best move for triceps cgbp whats the diff? not a lot tris are still worked hard on both moves mate i never give arms a day to them selves any more unless in the mood for it (never realy) your arms will grow on this just for the rest

i tell you what why not do hams quads to gether and an arms day for 4 weeks then split hams n quads and put bis tris on chest and delts 4 weeks? see how you get on with that? maybe no dead lift on back just rowes and stiff deads will hit lower back enough? just try mix it up?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy think about chest best move for chest is bench press what is best move for triceps cgbp whats the diff? not a lot tris are still worked hard on both moves mate i never give arms a day to them selves any more unless in the mood for it (never realy) your arms will grow on this just for the rest
> 
> i tell you what why not do hams quads to gether and an arms day for 4 weeks then split hams n quads and put bis tris on chest and delts 4 weeks? see how you get on with that? maybe no dead lift on back just rowes and stiff deads will hit lower back enough? just try mix it up?


True lol. I'll go for that for now and see how I respond, change can be good. Why no deadlift? because of sldl? Tbh mate my triceps have been getting A LOT bigger, they previously were somewhat a lagging one, but getting hell of a lot bigger now, going to put this down to a certain method, you probs will say is over train... Sometimes after chest once every two weeks? I will do.

Rope pushdown

9-12 reps (choose a weight)

10 minutes straight with 20 seconds rest in between.

Absolutely kills my tris, but very effective shock therapy to tri.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Not really, I don't do any extra work for them on chest or back day. Alough they are worked secondary they are not really worked as such way of intensity imo. I like a seperate day for arms though lol, always have done that but it's always worked for me? if I had small arms I'd question the method, but as the saying goes if it ain't broke don't fix it?





SK-XO said:


> True lol. I'll go for that for now and see how I respond, change can be good. *Why no deadlift? because of sldl*? Tbh mate my triceps have been getting A LOT bigger, they previously were somewhat a lagging one, but getting hell of a lot bigger now, going to put this down to a certain method, you probs will say is over train... Sometimes after chest once every two weeks? I will do.
> 
> Rope pushdown
> 
> ...


 yes mate i dont think its good to do deads and sld in same week too harsh on lower back imo

just go heavy on triceps they will respond well to this shock treatment every 2weeks is too much for a natty imo and it is not a bbers work out drop it for a few weeks and see how you fair mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy had an informative post, damn, is Christ coming back now? :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh that toilet man, I thought you were on about someone from the interview PMSL!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes mate i dont think its good to do deads and sld in same week too harsh on lower back imo
> 
> just go heavy on triceps they will respond well to this shock treatment every 2weeks is too much for a natty imo and it is not a bbers work out drop it for a few weeks and see how you fair mate


I would say I was getting good results as it was, but of course I know of over-training, and to be honest mate everyone has different boundaries or recovery times for their own body, I do know my body and what I can take, im not working atm (hopefully get that job lol) but going back to college in august, so lets be honest my life is pretty innactive lol, I eat an absolute ton and train. So that can have an affect on things as well.

I will run a routine into a split, complete this 4 week onto another 4 week and see how it goes in terms of results.

But tbh mate im still putting estrogen tabs in your tea, it's time for you to get smaller, people your height shouldn't be that big :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Think im needing a revamp to my diet, but not really sure where to head. Of course my prime goal is to build LEAN muscle whilst keeping the fat at bay or even losing a little bit of poss. But main goal is lean muscle. At the moment my diet is working well yeah but im starting to almost plateau, possibly a case of increase food. But im getting enough protein in my diet, roughly 300g which is fine for me. Fats is fair amount. 5 tbsp of peanut butter in morning and 3 at night before bed, lots of oily fish as well mackeral and salmon... so fats department is relativly moderate, im a huge fish eater as well.

Carbohydrate probs needs the revamp. Currently taking in carbs mainly in both morning meals before and after workout. I prefer to not take any after this period of time. But it's figuring out how much carbs to take to just have enough for muscle build + energy source? and so none are left to store as fat. Can I get it this perfect? oppinions?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Rope pushdown
> 
> 9-12 reps (choose a weight)
> 
> ...


Are you basically doing FST-7 (with more sets) then for tri's?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Are you basically doing FST-7 (with more sets) then for tri's?


In a nutshell basicsally. I've responded pretty damn well to it. Im not gonna stick with it, it was just a temp thing, shock treatment if you like.

Try it out if you want mate .


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I tried it for delts mate, it does work defo. Stimulated them into growing after being sh1t. Do if for bi's sometimes so will give tris a go:thumbup1:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

What were you like before you started training skinny kid or a fat fvck?

Is your diet still like on the first page?

I read about you saying that PT's look like normal people like the people they are giving adivce to and i agree there is only one that looks like he does something the others just look like they play abit of football at the weekend ive seen the one bloke training someone who had a really good physique he was so lean really low bf and the bloke training him was about 19stone just sits in the office.

Nice journal though ill bookmark it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Think im needing a revamp to my diet, but not really sure where to head. Of course my prime goal is to build LEAN muscle whilst keeping the fat at bay or even losing a little bit of poss. But main goal is lean muscle. At the moment my diet is working well yeah but im starting to almost plateau, possibly a case of increase food. But im getting enough protein in my diet, roughly 300g which is fine for me. Fats is fair amount. 5 tbsp of peanut butter in morning and 3 at night before bed, lots of oily fish as well mackeral and salmon... so fats department is relativly moderate, im a huge fish eater as well.
> 
> Carbohydrate probs needs the revamp. Currently taking in carbs mainly in both morning meals before and after workout. I prefer to not take any after this period of time. But it's figuring out how much carbs to take to just have enough for muscle build + energy source? and so none are left to store as fat. *Can I get it this perfect? oppinions?*


no prob not perfect at start mate what i would say is have more carbs in the meals you do have them or carbs meal-1 pw shake and meal-3 and see how you go then if you see fit then bring in the carbs to meal-4 if you see fat gain then back them off. i have carbs all the way up till bed at times but when i see a little fat a taper it off to no carbs 2meals b4 bed

hope this helps


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

antere07 said:


> What were you like before you started training skinny kid or a fat fvck?
> 
> Is your diet still like on the first page?
> 
> ...


17stn fat cnut!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> I tried it for delts mate, it does work defo. Stimulated them into growing after being sh1t. Do if for bi's sometimes so will give tris a go:thumbup1:


Defo mate. My delts responded extremely well to side raises, fairly light weight but making every rep count. That made them pop out preetty well.

Tbh my biceps were always bigger then tris but now it's starting to go the other way lmfao. People have said to me my tris are looking a lot bigger, and also my lats. But lats are getting wider but possibly stand out better because my waist has tightened in more.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> What were you like before you started training skinny kid or a fat fvck?
> 
> Is your diet still like on the first page?
> 
> ...


Look at page 1 mate for pics, if you scroll down a bit theres a fat pic of me lol.

Lol yah pt's are always like that up here.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lmfao just seen it representing head i see.

I like your swagger face in the other pic too haha thats a facebook/myspace pic

Fair play to ya though i need to cut my weight big time just dont seem to be coming down its stayed at 115kg for the last few weeks im doing what ide normaly do it just isnt coming down. I think it was 119kg when i first started my journal, but it was 123kg at christmas then i started the gym. Ive pushed about 128kg which is about 20 stone but i really dont want to go back to it!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> no prob not perfect at start mate what i would say is have more carbs in the meals you do have them or carbs meal-1 pw shake and meal-3 and see how you go then if you see fit then bring in the carbs to meal-4 if you see fat gain then back them off. i have carbs all the way up till bed at times but when i see a little fat a taper it off to no carbs 2meals b4 bed
> 
> hope this helps


Right so if I can work out what you said from that mumble jumble different language. So maybe

Meal 1: Brekki - 40g oats + 3 full eggs + 50g shake + 5 tbsp natty p butt on 2 slices wholemeal toast

Meal 2: Lunch - mackeral fillet + salmon fillet + brocoli

Meal 3: Pwo - 50g protein (whey), 30g of oats in shake

Meal 4: pwo - Build and recover (45g carb)

Meal 5 - Dinner - 2 chic breast - Brocoli - handful cashews

Meal 6 - 50g whey shake + handful nuts

Meal 7 - omellete with 3 eggs and selection of chicken and mushroom

Meal 8 - 50g pro 6 shake with 3 tbsp natty p butter

Hows this looking? I've not added up the macros cant b fked doing that atm :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> lmfao just seen it representing head i see.
> 
> I like your swagger face in the other pic too haha thats a facebook/myspace pic
> 
> Fair play to ya though i need to cut my weight big time just dont seem to be coming down its stayed at 115kg for the last few weeks im doing what ide normaly do it just isnt coming down. I think it was 119kg when i first started my journal, but it was 123kg at christmas then i started the gym. Ive pushed about 128kg which is about 20 stone but i really dont want to go back to it!


I've seen your pics m8 and tbh your cutting down quite fine. Best advice I can give you is blast the weights heavy as poss and cardio as well of course. The more lean muscle your holding the more fat your going to burn up as well. I've found the more muscle I put on the less fat I generally store.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yer normaly bust my balls on the weights anyway do asmuch cardio as possible but this week its all gone t!ts up my family have been here so ive been seeing them alot kept to it but yesterday i had a bacon sandwich and kebab meat and chips  so today i busted my balls on cardio


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Right so if I can work out what you said from that mumble jumble different language. So maybe
> 
> Meal 1: Brekki - 40g oats + 3 full eggs + 50g shake + 5 tbsp natty p butt on 2 slices wholemeal toast
> 
> ...


maybe 50g rice or pasta er?

you are only on about 130g carbs? this is a diet amount af carbs cba to work out the cals but maybe have 200g carbs maybe 250g? maybe add some in meal 5?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I've seen your pics m8 and tbh your cutting down quite fine. Best advice I can give you is blast the weights heavy as poss and cardio as well of course. The more lean muscle your holding the more fat your going to burn up as well. *I've found the more muscle I put on the less fat I generally store*.


well the bigger the muscle the more cals it needs to maintain it or build so you just have a higher cal expenditure the bigger you are


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> maybe 50g rice or pasta er?
> 
> you are only on about 130g carbs? this is a diet amount af carbs cba to work out the cals but maybe have 200g carbs maybe 250g? maybe add some in meal 5?


Not really a fan of rice, don't mind the rice or pasta you get thats creamy and what not but lots of added sh1te in it lol. Recommend me something half decent that doesn't taste like cardboard. I don't want to consume to much carbs or i'll start adding fat so need to watch lol. Or I'll just have to do extra cardio argh.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

try an uncle bens micro rice? i would say add pepper and onion or garlic or chilli or corn and peas but i know your a lazy cnut so wak that in the microwave! lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had rice monday put garlic salt in with it and then on it was proper nice other than that i just like to wack abit of onion in it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> try an uncle bens micro rice? i would say add pepper and onion or garlic or chilli or corn and peas but i know your a lazy cnut so wak that in the microwave! lol


Pmsl mate I bet you get your bird to make all your food so don't start you sh1te :lol: ...

I'll bump the carb up to 200g though you have to remember im not working atm, so apart from lifting weight I don't do nout much else lol. Im taking a lot of fat in as well.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Pmsl mate I bet you get your bird to make all your food so don't start you sh1te :lol: ...
> 
> I'll bump the carb up to 200g though you have to remember im not working atm, so apart from lifting weight I don't do nout much else lol. Im taking a lot of fat in as well.


thats fine mate and the mrs has finished uni now so she is at work 08.00-18.00 and i start most days at 19.00 so i deffo do my own food now lol i even make er dinner every now and then lol not that often tho! lol

but yea deffo did a lot for me and still does tbh love er to bits tho!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Your such a kind and sweet man making your bird dinner jim :lol: .

Revamped the diet (sort of).

Meal 1: 8am - 40g oat, 50g shake, 2 toast whole meal with 5 tbtspn natty pbutter +250ml pure squeezed orange juice

meal 2:11am - pwo - 50g shake + banana + 30g oat

meal 3: pwo - build n rec shake - 45g carb, 20g prot

meal 4:2pm lunch - 1 mackeral, 1 salmon, brocoli and handful nuts

meal 5:5pm - 2 chic breast + broc + handful nuts

meal 6: 8pm - omellete 2-3 egg + chicken breast n mushrooms

meal 7: 11pm 50g shake + 5 tbspn natty pbutter

I reckon thats at least 200g of carb even though I haven't added it up fully yet. Prefer to taper carbs off though. Protein should be about 300g. Fats are also quite high as derived mainly from the fish, nuts & p butter. As you said jim 200g to 250g, i'll start with 200g and run it for a week or two see what my weight is at the end of each week or even go by the mirror so any fat adding on i'll either bump the cardio up or take out say 20g of carb. But see how it goes .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained back yesterday and shoulders today. Tbh overall I feel I can have a decent session, but for some reason I just feel $hit, lethargic and not in the mood. It's annoying me, seems to be the last few days I've felt like this argh.

Should be a decent weekend, out in glasgow the nyt and party boat tomorrow night.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, but you don't need the self esteem boost!!! lol I repent of my evil ways!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> ok, but you don't need the self esteem boost!!! lol I repent of my evil ways!!!


Forgiven mate, well send me 10-15 tubs of ASGT and we will call it a day :lol:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

party boat on the clyde thing ???

where in glasgow you headed? i preffer fris to sat


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Forgiven mate, well send me 10-15 tubs of ASGT and we will call it a day :lol:


buahahaha NICE perhaps a wager on the US UK game tomorrow??? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> party boat on the clyde thing ???
> 
> where in glasgow you headed? i preffer fris to sat


Fri sucks omfg lol. Well went thru to hamilton got a pal to drive us tho :lol: and it was p1sh, hamilton palace was dead so went to mother well to mega bar but didn't bother going in then ended up back at bathgate which was p1sh, so over all p1sh!

Party boat up in fife babe.  , it's my pals, pals boat? fk knows im just there for the party :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> buahahaha NICE perhaps a wager on the US UK game tomorrow??? :lol:


Whats the wager lol? Ok wager is i'll get a pic taken of me on the crapper if you win and if I win free supps? :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol does Jim get to take the picture???


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol does Jim get to take the picture???


He's a bit small so would probly only catch my bottom half, and im probs top heavy so top half required :lol: . And also he doesn't know how to work most technology so we'd be there all day :lol:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i cant believe u went to the palace and mega bar lol ive lived 10 mins from both all my life and never stepped foot in either!! no danger haha! the wee bouncers at the palace go to my gym, suprised they let u in


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> i cant believe u went to the palace and mega bar lol ive lived 10 mins from both all my life and never stepped foot in either!! no danger haha! the wee bouncers at the palace go to my gym, suprised they let u in


Pmslll your right about wee :lol: they were kinda looking at me as if to say wtf must be on dat dere cell tech. I was there last time when it was my pals stag do that was wild, I was pretty much running about the place naked. :lol:

Fk it though I never drove my car, and it wasn't my petrol, so no real loss for me :lol: .

Palace is good though, on a saturday. See I prefer glasgow because the people are 100x better, down to earth up for a laugh etc. Edinburgh where im originally from there a lot of stuck up, and too many guys that weigh 2 stone with fit birds, so that kinda makes me die a little inside every time I see that.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Lol i know what you mean, ive only been out properly twice in edinburgh n wasnt keen, il stick to glasgow where the burds are fatter and i blend in a bit :lol:

did you not get into any fights in the palace? its terrible for that!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> Lol i know what you mean, ive only been out properly twice in edinburgh n wasnt keen, il stick to glasgow where the burds are fatter and i blend in a bit :lol:
> 
> did you not get into any fights in the palace? its terrible for that!


No danger lol glasgow birds are so much nicer both personality wise and look wise. Even look at yourself, thats not a cheap chat up line either just stating the facts lol and I think everyone here would agree.

And no funny story that there was some chavs that kept coming up to me and asking if I was on the "oxys" :lol: and then they kept buying me drinks asking me to get them birds back to their house party or something, I took the free drink obv :lol: . No fights though, thats the thing I've been in glasgow quite a bit usually at say victorias (sticky vickies haha) and everyone says its rough etc but it's always a good night. Don't get me wrong theres a lot of chavs but they are all pretty sound and don't cause hasstle, thats why I like glasgow people are laid back and up for a laugh.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Cannot believe the eveil things that are being said about the Palace on here
> 
> ...


Lol I've only been once but thought it was good. But I can't speak for it other then that lol.

And no 2 bad mate, progress isn't to bad gonna get another diet blasted thru, sorting it out and big is giving me a few pointers to add in to help improve it. Im a picky cnut everything has to be spot on or fk all.

Had a pretty sh1t week in terms of training, blasted thru everything but come thursday and fri I did back and shoulders and both days I felt sick, lethargic etc. Today I felt good so I did some arms and abs for a change haha.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I'm light headed, just out the gym myself and I need to eat and eat and eat and eat! Making dinner here and then heading out for more dinner later
> 
> Only been a few times and to this day can't understand how I survived it!


Lol I thought it was half decent tbh.

Day off tomorrow then hit the gym hard come monday


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

ummmm what does a tie mean for our wager??? lol and by the way... some great goal keeping there!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> ummmm what does a tie mean for our wager??? lol and by the way... some great goal keeping there!!!


Hmm you send me a half used tub of asgt and I send a pic of the mess I leave in the can?:laugh:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I think i get the short end of the stick on that one!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol I think i get the short end of the stick on that one!!!


Not really :L, you look the type to fill the tub with table sugar and send me it, so I have to improvise :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Broke a new pb on chest. Flat db's.

40KG for 14 reps

44KG for 9 reps

46kg for 7 reps

50kg for 4 reps

Pretty chuffed with that tbh.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

^^^^

Awesome mate, bet that felt good!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Woooooo, congratulations on the PB buddy - keep em' coming!



SK-XO said:


> Not really :L, you look the type to fill the tub with table sugar and send me it, so I have to improvise :lol:


You must be a fvcking genius if you can tell what type of person he is from a picture of a tub of ASGT :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I go out on each set, so pretty surprised I even got the fkin 50's up because I was pretty fked come the last set lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Woooooo, congratulations on the PB buddy - keep em' coming!
> 
> You must be a fvcking genius if you can tell what type of person he is from a picture of a tub of ASGT :thumb:


Well considering hes my next door neighbour I can :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Broke a new pb on chest. Flat db's.
> 
> 40KG for 14 reps
> 
> ...


Nice one, haven't used DB's in ages so will have to see what I can do.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nice one, haven't used DB's in ages so will have to see what I can do.


I've not used the bench since I came out of hosp mate lol. So 2 months ago? Makes me wonder what db's I can do for 1 rep max?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Well considering hes my next door neighbour I can :thumb:


Does he really look like that? :blink:


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

haha salkev just got owneed.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Not really, SK just loses out on being a genius :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Does he really look like that? :blink:


Yeah how?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Big fella...ASGT's on the mind :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Big fella...ASGT's on the mind :lol:


Yah it's not dat dere cell tech.

Hes on dat dere anadraulic state, it's all went to his head as you can see. :lol:


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

lol salkev gets owned once again haaa


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just munched 1 mackeral, 1 salmon, 50g wholegrain rice + brocoli. Bellys full lol.

Thinking of exchanging the build and recover I have post workout, to 40g whey + 60g vitargo/wms. oppinions?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dave said:


> lol salkev gets owned once again haaa


Haha this guys a legend.

have some reps.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

How the fvck am I getting 'owned'? PMSL :lol:

(be careful how you answer, I'll take away all your reps otherwise  )


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

please dont take my reps mate im just about to sell them on ebay for a grand each.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

They're going for 100k each bar now? :confused1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol GET HIM!!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol GET HIM!!!!


Wheres my reps for posting that pic up of you :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Poor guy, got banned before he could sell his reps :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

As I suddenly started to get oily skin and slight redness again this is the sign of a start of a breakout, so back on the augmentin, 3 625mg tabs a day, after 7 days see what the result is  . Then I'll cycle it 1 on 3 off.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Poor guy, got banned before he could sell his reps :lol:


He bullied you mate. Admit it :laugh:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

he could NEVER be bullied with that avi!!!! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> he could NEVER be bullied with that avi!!!! lol


True but I don't think you could either mate, with that pic, something like 20 stone lean with a tub of asgt for a head :lol: .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> He bullied you mate. Admit it :laugh:


All he said is that I was getting owned in some chit chat made to make me laugh, I was more confused than bullied - maybe he has something against me? :lol:

I think he's Daz that got banned the other week for calling big pete a ugly fvck in his birthday thread - they have extremely similar typing that is taking the p1ss out of someone with harsh words for no reason at all and which very rarely have truth in them.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK, is your name Scott? I think it is but I'm not sure and I'm tired of using SK


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> SK, is your name Scott? I think it is but I'm not sure and I'm tired of using SK


Lol how did you guess and yeah mate.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol how did you guess and yeah mate.


Seen it around!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Seen it around!


Where lol?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Leg day tonight. Just taken the asgt. Time to destroy them, not looking forward to the next few days though of not being able to walk ha.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm on page 37 of your journal at the moment, if I don't find it here I'll look in general con. I'll keep you updated don't worry buddy


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Go for it pal


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I'm on page 37 of your journal at the moment, if I don't find it here I'll look in general con. I'll keep you updated don't worry buddy


You need a hobby :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop bullying me :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Haha.

Back from gym, legs are fooked. Attempted sldl went pretty well tbh, but can't help feeling that my forms p1sh lol.

Anyway:

Squats: warm up 60kg for 15, 90kg for 12, 110kg for 9, 120kg for 6.

leg press (single legg) 40kg aside for 12 each leg, followed by 60kg aside last set

Leg ext - 60 - 12, 65 - 10, 70 - 7

SLDL - Only did two sets practice tbh, 40kg total for 20, then 80kg for 15.

Finished off with some single leg curls. Missed out calfs but will just do them when I do arms.

Tired tbh, cooking an omellete atm 3 eggs + chicken breast and some mushrooms.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

no keep bullying him!!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Only if you put the pic posted a few pages back as your avi. :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never seen the attraction of mushrooms...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> no keep bullying him!!!!


Haha will do.

And set that pic as your dp mate :lol: :


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've never seen the attraction of mushrooms...


They are good addition to food, and healthy haha


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

DONE!!!! though that guy makes me look small


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lmao some sick photoshoping sills their sk-xo lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> DONE!!!! though that guy makes me look small


Pmsl!

Legend mate, reps for that haha.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> lmao some sick photoshoping sills their sk-xo lol


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Legend mate, reps for that haha.


lol and reps for the photo shop skills!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol and reps for the photo shop skills!!!


It was pretty half @ssed tbh considering its still got the white border round it lmao. I should make one for everyone on here. A Jay Cutler ASGT, Ronnie Coleman ASGT, Flex Wheeler ASGT lmao.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

sk-xo i recon you should get a tattoo on that arm! looking though that sleeve thread made me think it would look sick you having a half sleeve black and grey specialy a boog - phat graphs peice would be mint!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> sk-xo i recon you should get a tattoo on that arm! looking though that sleeve thread made me think it would look sick you having a half sleeve black and grey specialy a boog - phat graphs peice would be mint!!!


Give me an example pic of what u think ha.

I dunno never really been into tats, each to their own but just never really been my thing, same with piercings lol, have none.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag! just droping in ta scotland!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

dunno if you'll like it but at the i propa like this gezza's drawings

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2610/232/92/67866267287/n67866267287_2170228_3950296.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2610/232/92/67866267287/n67866267287_2170243_8000117.jpg

or

http://www.leonardcohenforum.com/download/file.php?id=2643

I recon that lion would propa go well with the mossiv delts


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag! just droping in ta scotland!


Bout time m8, sick of posting in your journal giving you fkn compliments and you just come in here to be an abusive pest :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> dunno if you'll like it but at the i propa like this gezza's drawings
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2610/232/92/67866267287/n67866267287_2170228_3950296.jpg
> 
> ...


Yah it looks pretty good tbh the last one like, but again I dunno I want a tat but I know it would be a temp thing after 2 weeks id be like why the fk did i get that lol?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea i know what you mean thing with me is i want all these tattoo's but i duno were im gonna put them all lol and i know ill see loads more that i want lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^A lot of people get an addiction, I've got a mate whos like 90% covered lmao.

Legs are pretty tight today, not as bad as last week, even though last night I upped the weight. Going to increase squats weekly but I hadn't done them in a while tbh so last week only went up to like 100kg. But last night 120kg last set. So next week 125/130. Just keep building it up. I'll prob get stuck at 150/160 lol. These will be for my last set not 1 rep max.

Since I didn't go thai box last nite and just went and done legs, I'll do boxing the night with a couple of mates, only 2 quid. 2 hour session though, so no gym today just that and thatll be my cardio for the week since im a lazy cnut :lol: !


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That is amazing Salias...you can bully me all you want as long as you keep the avi or have something just as good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol it only gets better from here!!!! was thinking of using Jim's head on a Barney body... thoughts???


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you'd need a Barney doing a front double bi with Jim's head on it to pass it off as acceptable to the general public - not everyone can take the sight of a relaxed Barney you know!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Lol go for it, everyone take the p1ss outta jim ha.

Just eaten a big @ss steak and pineapple. Got my next meal in another half hour huge cooked chicken and some potatoes and veggies


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ass steak...ewwww :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Gooon lol.

Was boxing 2nyt was fkn hard, not sure how much itll affect my gains? 2hours pretty fkn intense cardio tbh. I upped the calories today but just out of interest? Anyway what i've eaten today pml.

2 slices wholemeal bread + 10 spoons peanut butter on it + 50g oats + 50g protein shake.

50g protein shake + 40g carb of pineapple + 3 bags of mini chedders

1 salmon, 1 mackeral, ton of brocoli and 50g wholemeal rice

50g protein shake + 40g of pineapple + 2 bags of chicken fridge raiders

1 large steak

50g protein shake + 2 bannanas

boxing

50g protein shake

2 large chicken breasts, ton of brocoli, 30g pasta + some bread sauce

50g casein shake + 5 tea spoons peanut butter

Christ wtf is with all the shakes I just realized that pmsl.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SALKev said:


> I think you'd need a Barney doing a front double bi with Jim's head on it to pass it off as acceptable to the general public - not everyone can take the sight of a relaxed Barney you know!


lol I would have to make sure there is a poo next to him though!! :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ^Gooon lol.
> 
> Was boxing 2nyt was fkn hard, not sure how much itll affect my gains? 2hours pretty fkn intense cardio tbh. I upped the calories today but just out of interest? Anyway what i've eaten today pml.
> 
> ...


i don't buy into this whole major muscle wasting thing that cardio supposedly does, if you're consuming protein and carbs adequate to maintain your muscle I highly doubt any muscle wastage/gain loss will occur, and jeez! 6 shakes in one day! i personally see no problem in using loads of shakes but fck me that's a lot lol!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

leonface said:


> i don't buy into this whole major muscle wasting thing that cardio supposedly does, if you're consuming protein and carbs adequate to maintain your muscle I highly doubt any muscle wastage/gain loss will occur, and jeez! 6 shakes in one day! i personally see no problem in using loads of shakes but fck me that's a lot lol!


I can't stop eating mate i genuinly eat so much fkn food. usually have an omellete with 3 eggs ontop of that and chicken breast in it.

No but due to my paranoia it does pmsl.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

And as a note i really like the protein powder if u havent noticed that, tastes fkn nice haha :lol:

Usually have 4 shakes a day on a training day. 2/3 on rest.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish i had the money to drink 4 a day lol.

How much do you go through a month?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

antere07 said:


> I wish i had the money to drink 4 a day lol.
> 
> How much do you go through a month?


Not that much. I've got a tub of nutri sport 90+, tub of pro 6, tub of build and recover, few tubs of usn whey. I don't even get most of them, get a lot given for free from mates lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd add a little bit of info onto here.

A lot of people not just at my gym, but out and about friends etc accuse me of being on gear. People say it behind your back. Now im pretty big for natty to put it simple. But what so many people fail to understand is the diet, the amount of people that I see that will go hard at the gym but have a p1shy diet is unbelievable.

Diet is a good 70-80% of it. I eat hard, I train hard. I train 5 days per week + boxing on one day, a lot will say this is over-train or whatever, but it's not. When im at the gym I hit it hard, I don't do tons and tons of volume in general, example chest is 4 sets flat db, 4 sets inc, 3 sets db flye. 11 sets for chest takes me what 35-40 mins tops. Intensity is key.

Most my workouts go like this. I don't currently work lost my job whilst in hospital. I eat an absolute ton of food, but good clean food in general, you can see my diet further back in pages. But I eat a lot of good sources of food, mackeral, salmon, rainbow trout, fillet/sirloine steak. Veggies etc etc. I have a very well nurtured diet.

Also a pretty firm believer of adjustment to things. The body is a pretty complicated machine, it can adjust to certain training styles and techniques thats why we must change things up as things become less effective, but if I train say 5 days per week going from say 3 days yes it will be hard, but the body will adjust and prepare itself for it. Not over-train.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey man I get the same thing. Being in the military they sometimes make me **** in a cup just to prove that I'm not on gear... Those guys are always the small pukes that could never get there themselves and just love to hate!! I **** in their cups, and then walk away with a grin knowing that they will never be what I am.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Get used to it babe...it never stops...if its not one thing its another..people are insecure by nature if they do this kind of thing...it makes them feel better about them NOT trying to improve themselves by bringing you and your efforts down(not that using gear...you know what i mean, they all gotta say something, and one thing you will notice is that they think they know it all:rolleyes: Your arms will explode, your heart will explode...one day you will just burst into flames.... :whistling: ) next you will have roid rage, then they will put that Greg Valentino thing on telly again and you'll have em all on the phone saying 'you'll end up like that!' 'why are you doing this to yourself?' etc.

Water off a ducks back babe, if they are talking about you then they are leaving someone else alone....and someone else might take it to heart:thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> hey man I get the same thing. Being in the military they sometimes make me **** in a cup just to prove that I'm not on gear... Those guys are always the small pukes that could never get there themselves and just love to hate!! I **** in their cups, and then walk away with a grin knowing that they will never be what I am.


Thats the thing mate, I wouldn't even entertain them, I'd hapily do a p1ss test or polygraph....

I've got nout to hide, if I was on gear im pretty sure I'd say I was.

But yeah mate just tell them to gtf. It's always the same skinny morons who say it, but just jealousy.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Thought I'd add a little bit of info onto here.
> 
> A lot of people not just at my gym, but out and about friends etc accuse me of being on gear. People say it behind your back. Now im pretty big for natty to put it simple. But what so many people fail to understand is the diet, the amount of people that I see that will go hard at the gym but have a p1shy diet is unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Well said sir 

And yes, you're bloody huge for a 20 year old natty!! :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Get used to it babe...it never stops...if its not one thing its another..people are insecure by nature if they do this kind of thing...it makes them feel better about them NOT trying to improve themselves by bringing you and your efforts down(not that using gear...you know what i mean, they all gotta say something, and one thing you will notice is that they think they know it all:rolleyes: Your arms will explode, your heart will explode...one day you will just burst into flames.... :whistling: ) next you will have roid rage, then they will put that Greg Valentino thing on telly again and you'll have em all on the phone saying 'you'll end up like that!' 'why are you doing this to yourself?' etc.
> 
> Water off a ducks back babe, if they are talking about you then they are leaving someone else alone....and someone else might take it to heart:thumbup1: :beer:


Ha nice of you to pop in 

And yah I know thats the thing about bodybuilding it's always going to be full of pointing fingers. Sh1t I don't care if someone uses gear or not, if they have managed to build an ace physique with or without gear they should be praised not shot down...

It's always the same though but it's just starting to get tiresome tbh.... And im always getting a bit bigger so the more comments come in, but it's turned from looking great to just "must be on the roids". Most girls will comment saying I look great etc, but for example as soon as I fell out with my ex it's always the same comments, roid this roid that...

And then bouncers at my local club even say must be on roids your shoulders can't be wide as that etc... Then at the other day at the gym I get told that people have been talking about me saying im on this and that, yet they dont even know me :lol: .

Thing is im pretty big yeah but nowhere near big as some on this forum like weeman, jw, dutch, con etc etc so I fail to see where I come under this bracket of roid junkie. Probs cause no one round here is big :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Well said sir
> 
> And yes, you're bloody huge for a 20 year old natty!! :thumb:


Lol cheers.

It just annoys me though eh, when people are @ssholes who have no respect. Doesn't matter if the person is natty or aas user, if they have a well developed physique first thing that enters there head is roid junkie or some sh1t. Not, great physique obviously done well etc. Thats what I think, if I see some people on here I think sh1t he must have busted his balls to get to that size/conditioning. It's a constant battle to pile mass and size on and keep it going, people just seem to have a one track mind of stick a pin in your @ss and you get cutlers size the next day :confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If someone says you are taking steroids and your not, that is the ultimate compliment and take it as such.

Say, are you on steroids? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> If someone says you are taking steroids and your not, that is the ultimate compliment and take it as such.
> 
> Say, are you on steroids? :lol:


Winger I get a semi everytime I look at your avi :lol: .

True but it gets tiring.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

My Gym partner gets all the steroid comments as well. Even from the biggest guy in the gym. He's a bit of a freak of nature tbf. Eats whatever he wants and drinks beer almost every night. I haven't got a clue how he stays so big and lean. Must have super genetics.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Winger I get a semi everytime I look at your avi :lol: .
> 
> True but it gets tiring.


I must say, the ass in my avatar is most impressive and thanks for noticing.

I wish I had people accusing me of steroids, you got it really rough....not!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> My Gym partner gets all the steroid comments as well. Even from the biggest guy in the gym. He's a bit of a freak of nature tbf. Eats whatever he wants and drinks beer almost every night. I haven't got a clue how he stays so big and lean. Must have super genetics.


Ya just genetics. I've got a mate whos fkn HUGE but pretty lean but actually HUGE! uses aas yes, but drinks TONS and eats tons of crap. total nutter.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I must say, the ass in my avatar is most impressive and thanks for noticing.
> 
> I wish I had people accusing me of steroids, you got it really rough....not!


Maybe if you went to the gym mate!. U keep saying your to old but hardly.

And im pretty sure you could get your brother to hook you up with help and infos hes a walking encyclopedia :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

P.S. rep me back winger you cnut lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe if you went to the gym mate!. U keep saying your to old but hardly.
> 
> And im pretty sure you could get your brother to hook you up with help and infos hes a walking encyclopedia :lol:


I have more time in the sh1tter at the gym then you have training!



SK-XO said:


> P.S. rep me back winger you cnut lol


Still waiting for that 24 hour thingy. I will trust me, have I ever let you down yet son? :innocent:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I have more time in the sh1tter at the gym then you have training!
> 
> Still waiting for that 24 hour thingy. I will trust me, have I ever let you down yet son? :innocent:


Lmao....

You don't rep me every day so ye u do :cursing: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Lmao....
> 
> You don't rep me every day so ye u do :cursing: :lol:


I have only made about 5 posts in about a month, whyIota! :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok, I just gave you some hugs and kisses reps, they actually hold more weight!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SK I get the same thing because of my height and size. I am 6'3" natty repping 375 4 times on bench a few days ago. Not nearly as young as you are, but I get the looks just the same... I agree with you mate... gets old


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Salias said:


> SK I get the same thing because of my height and size. I am 6'3" natty repping 375 4 times on bench a few days ago. Not nearly as young as you are, but I get the looks just the same... I agree with you mate... gets old


So wait, that isn't you in your avatar? :whistling:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol nope SK FORCED me to put that up!!! lol I lost a bet...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That avi still makes me laugh..when you say something serious I can't help but laugh because of your avi :lol:

Scott, I can imagine what you get as I get stroids comments sometimes and I am only 14 stone at 6' 2.5" and probably can't lift half of what you do. Same thing around here, no one is huge so as soon as someone trains and changes their body rapidly it's steroids this, steroids that but I couldn't give a fvck mainly because I know how small I am :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Thought I'd add a little bit of info onto here.
> 
> A lot of people not just at my gym, but out and about friends etc accuse me of being on gear. People say it behind your back. Now im pretty big for natty to put it simple. But what so many people fail to understand is the diet, the amount of people that I see that will go hard at the gym but have a p1shy diet is unbelievable.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> SK I get the same thing because of my height and size. I am 6'3" natty repping 375 4 times on bench a few days ago. Not nearly as young as you are, but I get the looks just the same... I agree with you mate... gets old


Well tbh mate I'd give you funny looks as well if you said your natty and thats you in your avvy :lol: :lol:.

Na but seriously 375 for 4 is very good. Think my max was 150, but haven't benched in like 2-3 month.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> That avi still makes me laugh..when you say something serious I can't help but laugh because of your avi :lol:
> 
> Scott, I can imagine what you get as I get stroids comments sometimes and I am only 14 stone at 6' 2.5" and probably can't lift half of what you do. Same thing around here, no one is huge so as soon as someone trains and changes their body rapidly it's steroids this, steroids that but I couldn't give a fvck mainly because I know how small I am :lol:


Nah mate thats still a good weight. What seperates people is dedication, hard work ethic, genetics etc Any old toss pot can go on as many roids as he wants and if he doesn't train puts in half @ssed eating he will have pretty crap gains.

What I hate about up here and this country infact, everyone expects things to be spoon fed to them, they pretty much want their results in pill form so they can take it and get automatic result lol. Nobody wants to put effort in, not just guys wanting to pack on muscle size but girls/guys who are clearly overweight just don't want to go to gym just want to take "fat burners" which they seem to think will get them that magazine body a week before their holiday pmsl.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

> This is interesting, people have said the same to me because of my progress in squatting after 12 months of training (227.5kg). I'm 6'3" 19st 10lbs and a natty. I don't really care if people use or not, but when people ask, you know it's being asked in a negative way to somehow belittle your achievements.


Thats a good squat mate and nearly 20 stone fk sake lol. good work :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Technology mate..it's got people thinking they need everything as easy as possible and hard work is not a solution. Including me.

PS I'm not lean


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol cheers.
> 
> It just annoys me though eh, when people are @ssholes who have no respect. Doesn't matter if the person is natty or aas user, if they have a well developed physique first thing that enters there head is roid junkie or some sh1t. Not, great physique obviously done well etc. Thats what I think, if I see some people on here I think sh1t he must have busted his balls to get to that size/conditioning. It's a constant battle to pile mass and size on and keep it going, people just seem to have a one track mind of stick a pin in your @ss and you get cutlers size the next day :confused1:


Yeah I know exactly what you mean mate. I'm a fair bit smaller than you, at least my arms are anyway, and even I get people asking me if I'm taking gear too. I remember sitting in quite a tight top one day and a group of my mates went "that must be roids, surely?" FFS. They say it as if it's not possible to look half decent naturally!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a REALLY tight superman top (pretty damn cool  ) that I've recently bought...love to see the reaction I get from that!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Thats a good squat mate and nearly 20 stone fk sake lol. good work :thumbup1:


I was always a big kid, I remember being 14st at 14 years old. Then I just got heavier and heavier every year.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean mate. I'm a fair bit smaller than you, at least my arms are anyway, and even I get people asking me if I'm taking gear too. I remember sitting in quite a tight top one day and a group of my mates went "that must be roids, surely?" FFS. They say it as if it's not possible to look half decent naturally!


Lol thats typical though, it's because nobody appreciates hard work ethic.Because so many skinny fkers that go to gym all the time yet never get any bigger because their crappy diet/training and awful knowledge but refuse to listen to anyone with a good level head of knowledge.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've got a REALLY tight superman top (pretty damn cool  ) that I've recently bought...love to see the reaction I get from that!


I've got 2, but they were gifts, never wear them. 1's to small/tight and the other 1 is too small as in up the way, like it doesnt cover all the way down to bottom of my back lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> I was always a big kid, I remember being 14st at 14 years old. Then I just got heavier and heavier every year.


Thats what you want mate :thumbup1: .

Up the poundages haha.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also if anyones interested... from my disgusting amount of eating I seem to have put no fat on going by mirror and im even slightly leaner but I've gained approx 3lbs.... I'll say at least 2lb of weight in the last couple of week.... maybe a lb of it is my breakfast from this morning lmao.

Trained back today as well, no deadlifts because my legs are fked from last night lol. But was a decent workout, felt a little bit sick though, but it's away now.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I've got 2, but they were gifts, never wear them. 1's to small/tight and the other 1 is too small as in up the way, like it doesnt cover all the way down to bottom of my back lol.


Bought it on internet and couldn't be bothered to send it back so kept it...I can still get it on though, getting it off is another matter :laugh:

Great weight gain there buddy...keep it coming, we all like to see improvements even if they're not our own.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Bought it on internet and couldn't be bothered to send it back so kept it...I can still get it on though, getting it off is another matter :laugh:
> 
> Great weight gain there buddy...keep it coming, we all like to see improvements even if they're not our own.


Yah defo the diet kicking in. It doesn't seem to be fat or water for that matter I still feel nice, trim and lean. Just making sure it stays like that. I know when I start to gain fat/water because my face will bloat up a bit, and my hips will feel a bit more puffy. But it's not happened (yet!) so I'll just keep it going. If I pile on a lot more pounds fast then I know there will be fat and water in there lmao. So long as I can gain another few lbs over the next month or 2 thatll be fine.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

does my head in too!!!

People always go on about me being in roids too LOL JK im fat  :lol: :lol:

For them who dont use facebook jk is just kidding or joke


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

yah i know that lol, jim's the only one without facebook haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> does my head in too!!!
> 
> People always go on about me being in roids too LOL JK im fat  :lol: :lol:
> 
> For them who dont use facebook jk is just kidding or joke


Lol yeah, some of those LOL JK groups people make do my head in though, so pointless :lol:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

some of them are well funny though


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

3 days into the augmentin and skins crystal clear now. pretty much. 4th day will be tomorrow, will continue to run it until sunday.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Might give this stuff a pop since I've got ages until my accutane. How would you describe the extent of your acne? Mine is quite bad on the back of my shoulders and a little on my chest. Is it expensive stuff?


I get zero spots anywhere on my body apart from my face. I get a break out every 3-4 weeks. Basically starts off with sore spots/blister, then red marks/blemishes then into full blown pains bad. But then I take that and boom gone lol.

Im not going to say it's defo going to work for you bud, sizar asked as well but I recommend you try it, you can get it off united pharmacies pretty cheap. I dose it at 3 625mg tabs per day so 1875mg a day. For 7 days. Takes about 3-4 days to kick in if you still don't notice ANYTHING maybe up the dose, don't see why it shouldn't work though.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> cheers mate, always worth a try eh, I'll go check prices as I'm major skint atm!


Cheap mate like 4 quid odd lol. Pack of 21 will last you a week.

Also don't rely on this long term, just till your accutane imo. Because the body adapts to penicillins just like any anti-biotic and it becomes less effective. It is ok for me though because for me maybe once every month so not all the time.

If it works go for it mate but i'd cycle off it. maybe 1 week on 2 off or 2 on 2 off if it's that bad.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I'll just order enough for 1 week to start with and see if it makes any difference. Why doesn't the body adapt to accutane then?


No idea mate, not a bio chemist lol.

But probs a different type of anti-biotic drug. But penicillin only works for so long. Example when I had bad tonsollitus it was penicillin but I was on it for ages and it kinda stopped working lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just done shoulders at gym, good workout lyks.

Eaten a fair whack. Just munched 2 packs of mini cheddars, addicted to these lmao. Got a mackeral, salmon, 50g rice and some veggies on.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

jerk!!! now I am HUNGRY!!! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> jerk!!! now I am HUNGRY!!! lol


Get a tub of asgt, fill it with water and down the whole lot :lol: see what happens?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol for a laugh today I did 54KG db's (good form) db press and managed to push 3 out lol.

Worst part was getting them up.

Think I'll record some pb's soon on the 3 mains deadlift/squat/bench not done it in a long time.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Just done shoulders at gym, good workout lyks.
> 
> Eaten a fair whack. Just munched 2 packs of *mini cheddars*, addicted to these lmao. Got a mackeral, salmon, 50g rice and some veggies on.


I knew i was going to cheat tonight into tomorrow (Bri out most of day tomorrow and i kind of need him to cheer me through the cheat or i lose interest and revert back to 'good food' lol) was walking around ASDA and spotted the mini chedders...now i love the wee buggers...but just didn't have the notion:eek: Now of course...i wish i had bought them..and yes, i would have munched most of the multipack! I love fish...but can't stand the smell in the house! When i'm having a drink i get smoked fish(any, doesn't matter what fish) then i wake up next morning like WTFF?!?!?!?!?! house minging:thumbdown: Maybe i sensitive to smell? Not sure, just know when hungover it gives me the boak!



SK-XO said:


> Lol for a laugh today I did 54KG db's (good form) db press and managed to push 3 out lol.
> 
> Worst part was getting them up.
> 
> Think I'll record some pb's soon on the 3 mains deadlift/squat/bench not done it in a long time.


So are we going to get vids of this? :innocent: :innocent: I'd like to see the squat..totally innocent comment....maybe:devil2:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also just side note to augmentin followers. Skins crystal clear. Gonna come off it after sunday then leave it for 3 weeks when a breakout occurs around that point I will leave it take photo and then go on the augmentin from mon-sun and show results each day if people want just to prove this stuff is a breakthru in science lmfao.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I knew i was going to cheat tonight into tomorrow (Bri out most of day tomorrow and i kind of need him to cheer me through the cheat or i lose interest and revert back to 'good food' lol) was walking around ASDA and spotted the mini chedders...now i love the wee buggers...but just didn't have the notion:eek: Now of course...i wish i had bought them..and yes, i would have munched most of the multipack! I love fish...but can't stand the smell in the house! When i'm having a drink i get smoked fish(any, doesn't matter what fish) then i wake up next morning like WTFF?!?!?!?!?! house minging:thumbdown: Maybe i sensitive to smell? Not sure, just know when hungover it gives me the boak!
> 
> So are we going to get vids of this? :innocent: :innocent: I'd like to see the squat..totally innocent comment....maybe:devil2:


Lmao I don't think mini cheddars are much of a cheat food actually not that bad for you  . Ya the smell is pretty rank tbh, but could be worse ever tried cooking canadian donner kebab steaks pmsl.

Yah I'll get vids but my squat isn't that high argh. I will get vids at one point tbh now im training in mornings its empty so dont feel like a f4nny being filmed by a mate like im some sort of pro bber :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like it when it smell like fish but tastes like chicken.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I like it when it smell like fish but tastes like chicken.


Talking about your last birds clunge are we winger? :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Talking about your last birds clunge are we winger? :lol:


Most birds, but ya gota take what you can get when you look and act like me...he he. :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Most birds, but ya gota take what you can get when you look and act like me...he he. :thumbup1:


Thought u had a wife lol?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Thought u had a wife lol?


I do and actually all my gf's were hot, they must like my personality or felt sorry for me.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I do and actually all my gf's were hot, they must like my personality or felt sorry for me.


lol your some guy m8, a good guy but. Just misunderstood :/

:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I need targets to hit for pb's on deadlift, squats and bench/db press. Willing to take a challenge, no p1ss takes though like 200kg bench etc cause obviously im not fkn superman! but im willing to shoot for reasonable goals, video and upload  .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> lol your some guy m8, a good guy but. Just misunderstood :/
> 
> :lol:


Yea I hear that a lot. 

If you focus on those lifts alone you might get the poundage up on those exercises.

You could also do a journal and start a tad big light and add weight each week till you stall and start over. Just a thought.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Yea I hear that a lot.
> 
> If you focus on those lifts alone you might get the poundage up on those exercises.
> 
> You could also do a journal and start a tad big light and add weight each week till you stall and start over. Just a thought.


True but I like my training to much to focus for pure strength on these :lol: .

But if I have targets set im more motivated to hit them. Just gonna train biceps/triceps tomorrow. Really need a dipping belt as dips are becoming so easy that I just super set them. For example skullcrushers/dips. Usually do 25-30 dips each super set, with ease lol. But 30 quid for a fkn dipping belt is ridic, might do the cheap method and just make one home made lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> True but I like my training to much to focus for pure strength on these :lol: .
> 
> But if I have targets set im more motivated to hit them. Just gonna train biceps/triceps tomorrow. Really need a dipping belt as dips are becoming so easy that I just super set them. For example skullcrushers/dips. Usually do 25-30 dips each super set, with ease lol. But 30 quid for a fkn dipping belt is ridic, might do the cheap method and just make one home made lol.


Hell just a long belt and a db would work, IMO.

Do you lean forward or stay vertical?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Hell just a long belt and a db would work, IMO.
> 
> Do you lean forward or stay vertical?


Typically stay verticle to isolate triceps. But lean forward when I do chest dips so much harder tho loll.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Typically stay verticle to isolate triceps. But lean forward when I do chest dips so much harder tho loll.


Good. If you get the weight closer to the nut sack you can lean forward easier and makes for a much more natural dip.

I say what ever way is more natural and you can use more weight do it that way and force all the muscles to work as hard as they can, just my opinion though. The bigger guys use more weight.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Good. If you get the weight closer to the nut sack you can lean forward easier and makes for a much more natural dip.
> 
> I say what ever way is more natural and you can use more weight do it that way and force all the muscles to work as hard as they can, just my opinion though. The bigger guys use more weight.


I shall give it a shot pal. Just need to find a strong enough belt lmao.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> I shall give it a shot pal. Just need to find a strong enough belt lmao.


You might even be able to use a nice thick rope around the waist.

Not to be misconstrued with a thick waist like myself. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> You might even be able to use a nice thick rope around the waist.
> 
> Not to be misconstrued with a thick waist like myself. :whistling:


A rope? That would look a bit to cheap, the birds in the gym that I perv on would clearly think im a cheap @ss in that case :lol: .

Okkk putting the LG log up soon, whenever I start I will post on the page .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> A rope? That would look a bit to cheap, the birds in the gym that I perv on would clearly think im a cheap @ss in that case :lol: .


If you were dipping with 100 lb db's do you really think they would look at the rope and say what a tight ass?

Well maybe if you kept up on squats...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> If you were dipping with 100 lb db's do you really think they would look at the rope and say what a tight ass?
> 
> Well maybe if you kept up on squats...lol


Lmao I suppose your right wingaaaar. :thumb:

Link to the lg journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/102374-lg-sciences-log-natadrol.html#post1717710


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Another journal, no offense but just keep me posted on here.

I almost did join when I saw Con's post, just kidding. :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

So will this journal still be going while the LG one is up?

With regards to dips..does anyone feel like the middle of their chest is going to snap or something while leaning forward instead of just vertical? I get this and it's not pleasant - I'd like to get stronger at the movement but don't want to do anything to damage my chest. Should I just leave it?

Winger, you're a funny guy


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> So will this journal still be going while the LG one is up?
> 
> With regards to dips..does anyone feel like the middle of their chest is going to snap or something while leaning forward instead of just vertical? I get this and it's not pleasant - I'd like to get stronger at the movement but don't want to do anything to damage my chest. Should I just leave it?
> 
> Winger, you're a funny guy


Yes mate both will be going but I put a link here so people can see link to lg journal to.

In regards to your question to dips, yes I get that but only really once I've worked my chest pmsl, like when I have doms in chest the next day or so. But in general if your feeling that you may be leaning a bit to far over and going down a bit to far. Just try verticle first, if you feel fine lean forward a little bit until you can't

Im talking from the aspect that im trying to mainly work triceps in isolation... However chest dips you may want to attain a wider grip and slightly lean forward but not to much as it can be dangerous.

Try look at parralel grip dips, these are hard but good.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok cheers mate, will try them at less of an angle and see if it makes a difference - I also use the vertical dips for tris.

Can't do anything else ie parallel dips as gym only has a dip station with handles a little bit like this: / \


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol mine are the same bud, sh1tty technogym lmao.

Ordering a dip belt off ebay for 20 quid, it's brand new with tags but pretty fkn durable will link to it if people want.

Needing to see weather or not I should replace my post workout shake? currently taking in build and recover 45/20 ratio of carb/protein. Contains hmb & kre-alk tho.

Of course follow the protocol if it ain't broke don't fix it, but if I can get more out of post workout shake why not? Could use vitargo/wms 60/40 ratio carb/whey. But what is ultimatly the best, everyones different ofc, but lets say whats the best even if it's ott.

If I do change I'd want to add some creatine in, not sure which creatine though.... Just stick with good ol monohydrate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained arms today... Good fkn workout tbh lol.

Seated Bicep curls. (I do this because I get much better form, can't cheat). 3 sets 12.5kg each side, 15kg each side, 17.5 each side.

CG Bench Press - Not done in a while so started on 60kg/90kg/100kg.

Incline Curls - 3 set strict form. 12/14/16kg

Skullcrushers super set with tricep dips - 12.5kg each side, 15kg each side, 20kg each side on e-z bar. Then after tricep dips between 20-30 rep.

Im just playing around tbh trying diff exercises seeing what works on different weights, intensity, strict movement, un-strict movement, slow, fast, etc. This was a solid workout, not done skull crushers in a long fkn time so felt so good to do them haha.

Many will say I overtrain my arms. Im natty, my arms are pretty big for natty and probs one of my most impressive body parts. Second to none my arms respond very well to my training.... I will post up a couple of pics once this fkn fone connects, crappy pics but the same side chest way as in my avatar to see if any growth since that pic was taken, what was it now a 5-6 weeks ago? can't mind pml.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sh1t pic, but fk it. I'd say my arms lookin thicker. But overall feel a lot fuller, muscle is harder, more definition etc....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking great mate, well done. Wish my arms looked like that :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Looking great mate, well done. Wish my arms looked like that :lol:


Lol thx bro, Just trying and trying. :thumb:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lookin great mate!!! solid numbers on the lift as well!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice gunnage Scott:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Arm looks awesome in the pics man! Good job! *goes green with envy*


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers peeps.... Lifts weren't to bad... in general for arms I always aim to hit peak contraction. If I do heavy @ssed weight but crappy form im just getting a full body workout :lol: !

Most the clowns at my gym load the bar far to much and lift and do basically an elbow curl lmao, lift there elbows nearly up to their neck.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers peeps.... Lifts weren't to bad... in general for arms I always aim to hit peak contraction. If I do heavy @ssed weight but crappy form im just getting a full body workout :lol: !
> 
> Most the clowns at my gym load the bar far to much and lift and do basically an elbow curl lmao, lift there elbows nearly up to their neck.


Yeah I know what you mean mate, I once saw someone load the bar up with about 65kg and practically swing it up....Oh wait, it was me in the mirror :lol: :lol:

Nah I do the odd set of cheat reps but like you say, strict form is important. Squeeze the bicep at the top :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, I once saw someone load the bar up with about 65kg and practically swing it up....Oh wait, it was me in the mirror :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nah I do the odd set of cheat reps but like you say, strict form is important. Squeeze the bicep at the top :thumb:


Yah we all do, and imo cheat reps are somewhat good tbh if done correctly, arnold did them quite extensivly and his arms were fkn massive.

They do work, and same for back when I do bent over rows I cheat on say the very last set going heavy as hell. Sure not 100% strict form but I feel it, and thats what matters.

I don't know tbh, I usually like to change exercises in and out, see what works, what doesn't for me. Big fan of seated bb curl, today did it with e-z bar as I've some how strained the back of my forearm lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Yah we all do, and imo cheat reps are somewhat good tbh if done correctly, arnold did them quite extensivly and his arms were fkn massive.
> 
> They do work, and same for back when I do bent over rows I cheat on say the very last set going heavy as hell. Sure not 100% strict form but I feel it, and thats what matters.
> 
> I don't know tbh, I usually like to change exercises in and out, see what works, what doesn't for me. Big fan of seated bb curl, today did it with e-z bar as I've some how strained the back of my forearm lol


Hmm never tried it seated with a bar, might give it a go. I take it you just lower the bar to your knees then up to forehead height?

Yeah I find my forearms often ache after training biceps, did straight barbell curls yesterday and I can feel it more in my forearms today than my biceps, can't be a very good sign really :lol:


----------



## jj_ (Jun 19, 2010)

a fellow scotsman , good work mate.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet arm...I definitely agree with you it looks thicker, shoulder looks bigger too.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Making good progress mate...bigger and bigger...it is all about those guns...feed em and they grow, grow, grow.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Hmm never tried it seated with a bar, might give it a go. I take it you just lower the bar to your knees then up to forehead height?
> 
> Yeah I find my forearms often ache after training biceps, did straight barbell curls yesterday and I can feel it more in my forearms today than my biceps, can't be a very good sign really :lol:


Nah I do it on the preacher curl bench, crappy techno gym one but it does the job pmsl.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jj_ said:


> a fellow scotsman , good work mate.


Best way to be bro :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Sweet arm...I definitely agree with you it looks thicker, shoulder looks bigger too.





scobielad said:


> Making good progress mate...bigger and bigger...it is all about those guns...feed em and they grow, grow, grow.


Cheers bud.

Diet is crucial to this. No matter what anyone says.

Only thing I've gotta admit is, bodybuilding pretty much dictates my life...

Not that I mind as I love it. But it does prevent me doing things lol.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Diet is crucial to this. No matter what anyone says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

why do you do your gun poses like that lol whats wrong with the old front double bicep mate??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Worth it tho pal :thumbup1:
> 
> Hows training?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Baz R said:


> why do you do your gun poses like that lol whats wrong with the old front double bicep mate??


Because I like to be different :thumb: , and tbh it's to hard for me to take a front double bicep my self, I'd have to get someone to do it for me lol.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Because I like to be different :thumb: , and* tbh it's to hard for me to take a front double bicep my self, I'd have to get someone to do it for me lol*.


Not really most phones and cams have self timers mate lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> training's **** (self induced, chemically:lol, life is rough but goddam I am starting to look awesome:tongue:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Not really most phones and cams have self timers mate lol


Where am I meant to sit it? in between my cleavage? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Thats what you want mate. It's an obsession lol. Can't stop, Won't stop. :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Just get your "issues" sorted and we'll get you on the road to monster in no time mate, then you'll HAVE to get someone to take your pic as your arms won't fit in at such close range :lol:
> 
> all going well I'll get in touch re that training session in a couple of weeks


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

personally i think you take the pics like that to push your arm against your side to make them look bigger than actually are but hey if people are to stupid to realise that then why not eh.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

A good way to take pics is just by setting the camera up on something, putting it on video and doing your poses. Then you can look through the video, pause it and get the best shots


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Baz R said:


> personally i think you take the pics like that to push your arm against your side to make them look bigger than actually are but hey if people are to stupid to realise that then why not eh.


:S? it's not against my side you bellend pmsl.

Gotta love the hater, wheres your pics then big baz r?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Sound mate :thumbup1: . have some reps pal.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained chest today, was a pretty solid workout. No new pb's but somewhat increasing weight. Overall wasn't bad.

Flat DB Press - 42KG - 13 reps. 44KG 9 reps, 46kg 6 reps, 50kg 3 reps (superset with 20kg).

Incline Smith - 60, 70, 80, 90

Incline Flye - 16kg, 18kg, 20kg (15 reps)

Overall I think I can get more on flat db if I can get fkn help to push them up, as doing it myself I find I take a lot more energy out of myself getting the dumbbels up, especially the 50's. The rest ain't to much bother.

Anyway increasing cardio somewhat more. 1 session boxing (2 hours) + 3x 30mins low intensity after weight sessions. Shouldn't lose anything as im just ensuring I keep the fat off. If I find im not gaining I'll knock one of the cardio off or alternatvily up the cardio....


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Solid numbers my friend!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> Solid numbers my friend!!!


Trying mate, trying haha. Hows you pal anyway?

How many carrier pigeons have perished with lg orders now? :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yours went from Predator, so only 1 pigeon for you mate!!! Jim on the other hand... we found the oldest one with the biggest turds and tied his gear to the leg... hope he gets it sometime this year!!! lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dnt mpost much in here but always reading. ure strength seems to be going up great pal. whats a rough days food looking like at the min as ure right in the middle of bulking? do you work out ure totals or just guestimate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol yours went from Predator, so only 1 pigeon for you mate!!! Jim on the other hand... we found the oldest one with the biggest turds and tied his gear to the leg... hope he gets it sometime this year!!! lol


Lmao... sent it from USA, so it'll probly perish somewhere between france and slovakia.:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> dnt mpost much in here but always reading. ure strength seems to be going up great pal. whats a rough days food looking like at the min as ure right in the middle of bulking? do you work out ure totals or just guestimate?


Ya strength is pretty decent. I'll be clear and say my chest is probs my strongest area lol.

I guess my intake mate. Just go by roughly whats what lol. It's working as I've gained 3lbs and next week I'll check weight again, if it's going up to fast i'll cut back a bit or more cardio, if it stalls i'll just up the calorie or cut cardio back a bit.

Meal 1: 8am - 40g oat, 50g shake, 2 toast whole meal with 5 tbtspn natty pbutter +250ml pure squeezed orange juice

meal 2:11am - pwo - 50g shake + banana

meal 3: pwo - 40g whey + 60g carb (vitargo/wms)

meal 4:2pm lunch - 1 mackeral, 1 salmon, 50g wholegrain rice brocoli and handful nuts

meal 5:5pm - 2 chic breast + broc + handful nuts

meal 6: 8pm - omellete 2-3 egg + chicken breast n mushrooms

meal 7: 11pm 50g shake + 5 tbspn natty pbutter

Thats a rough day. Sometimes I change it up a bit for example yesterday on meal 5 I had 1 chic breast and 1 large sirloin steak. I sometimes eat quite a bit more fruit as well.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good mate so ure just keeping carbs around the workout and the rest are pro fat. you find this better for gaining than eating balanced meals?

Theres a fair bit of protein and fat in there like looks decent. whats ure weight currently?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> looks good mate so ure just keeping carbs around the workout and the rest are pro fat. you find this better for gaining than eating balanced meals?
> 
> Theres a fair bit of protein and fat in there like looks decent. whats ure weight currently?


Protein - high, fat- med. Carb - Med.

I don't see point in having masses of carbs mate because I'd just gain a lot of fat and I cba cutting it all off as it takes ages. Been there done that.

But yah I find I respond better to that. Sitting at 15 st 1 or something Was 14.10 Because my weight sometimes fluctuates if I get ill again.

Im looking for a balance really. And really want to just maintain visible abs like I have thruout this, I prefer to base if im getting fat on that in general. When I box I tend to carb up more thruout the day as it's 2 hours very fkn intense to the point your almost sick.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

same as me pal, carbs are at 200 per day and i dont take them much higher usually no higher than 250. just ramp up the protein and fats. suits my body type better


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> same as me pal, carbs are at 200 per day and i dont take them much higher usually no higher than 250. just ramp up the protein and fats. suits my body type better


Ya thats it mate. Before like last year I bulked up but had carbs pretty damn high and I ended up gaining fat yeah but an absolute pile of water? lol.

Keeping carbs at a medium amount, fats quite high as well as protein. I feel a lot better, healthier if you like. Everyone responds slightly differently to different things.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Super gay fly by!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Going to train back today as have boxing tomorrow, so I usually do legs on tuesday but i'll do them thurs as attempting to do boxing training with knackered legs is a disaster :lol: .

Anyway prob do my workout something like this:

Wide Grip Pullups - 3 sets

Deadlift - 1 warmup set + 3 working sets

V bar pulldown - 3 sets

Low row - 3 sets

Verticle traction - 3 sets, really like this machine fk knows why just feel it working lol.

I put verticle traction last as it's weight stack only goes up to 100 which is to light for into a proper workout so just going to use it to finish off. wide grip pullups are just my warmup really, so the 3 main ones deadlift, vbar + low row will be the intensity sets.

15 sets total.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

get some bent over rows in there pal !!!!!!!!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

how many wg pullups are you getting out mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

leonface said:


> how many wg pullups are you getting out mate?


Well because my gym sucks @ss, they took away the pull up bars lmao. So we have a crappy techno gym jungle machine you have to climb up like 15 ft up to get to it and hang onto your life off these crappy distanced bars, so I just do it in the smith machine only problem is it's not most comfortable but it's doable. And I do usually 10-15 for each set mate.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh ye i can see this being a crap workout because i've got bad hayfever, nose blocked and my eyes keep running, annoying like.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Awwww poor you *kiss*

Hayfever is NASTY! You have my sympathies....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Thx haha. Session was pretty crap at start but got a bit better later. I need straps for deadlifting as my grip just slips. The barbells in my gym are really thick and I have pretty small hands surprisingly so basically as the weight goes up my hands start to slip out, they banned chalk at the gym because all the polish kept making a mess everywhere with it and not cleaning up so I've got some straps I can use which will help. Anyway:

Wide grip pull-ups - 15,10,10

Deadlift - 60kg warm up, 110kg for 12, 120 for 12, 140 for 8 (gave up as my grip slipped and bar came out my hands more or less. The barbells are old therfore have no grip on them either).

V-bar pulldown - 70 12, 80 12, 90 10. (stack goes to 100)

Low Row, Just stuck to 50 on this my lower back was pumped so it was hurting tbh.

Verticle traction - Finished off just stuck to 70,80,80.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you should try the liquid chalk out now. I am loving the stuff myself


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> you should try the liquid chalk out now. I am loving the stuff myself


That's what i was going to say.

There is a type of chalk you can get that leaves no mark i forget what its called but i have a ball of it for when i train in gyms that does not allow chalk.

Nice workout:beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Might give that a shout buddy, saw it on myprotein actually lol.

Yah not to bad a workout but nowhere near as heavy as yours con's pml. Want to really get my deadlifting up. But im thinking maybe I should modify the routine? Maybe:

Wide Grip Pullup

Deadlift

BOR

V Bar Pulldown/Low Row

Or

Wide grip pullup

BOR

One arm Row

Low row

etc....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> That's what i was going to say.
> 
> There is a type of chalk you can get that leaves no mark i forget what its called but i have a ball of it for when i train in gyms that does not allow chalk.
> 
> Nice workout:beer:


If you regain your memory for some reason can you post up the name of it?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update was day off today. But had boxing training tonight, was fkn hard lol.

Anyway eaten quite a bit today and to update the natadrol log will be starting a fresh new one since the other 1 is messed up with silly comments and speculations...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh now your getting serious on your posts...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Oh now your getting serious on your posts...lol


put yourself to use and rep me schlaaag lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> put yourself to use and rep me schlaaag lol


You do know you attract more bees with honey than vinegar don't you? :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

winger said:


> You do know you attract more bees with honey than vinegar don't you? :whistling:


Hi Mr. Bee, would you like some honey? You can have whichever one you want


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Shoulders today, was meant to be legs but no danger can I work legs after yesterday legs are destroyed believe it or not. So I'll prob just skip tomorrow and train sunday legs. Shoulder session was pretty decent wasn't lifting tons of weight but felt stronger on the upright rows.

Reverse Flyes - 12kg 15, 14kg 15, 16kg 12

DB Shoulder Press - 28KG 15, 30kg 12, 32kg 10

Upright Row - 12.5kg each side for 15, 15kg each side for 15, 17.5kg each side for 10

Side Raise - 10kg 15, 12kg 15, 14kg 12

Shrugs - 80kg for 20, 100kg for 20, 100kg for 20

On the workout. DB Shoulder Press I could have gone heavier, but not done them in a while so just building back into it. Upright row the e-z bar I use weighs what 7-10kg don't really count it, and I have for example the 15kg each side so 30kg total. reverse flye and side raise I use lighter weight and higher reps as I respond better to this. Shrugs I respond better to higher reps again but slow but squeezing out at the top reps.

Did 30 mins cardio at the end as well what a surprise :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Another update, will check my weight on monday. Overall as im lean bulking. The fat seems to be staying off, but I've noticed a bit of water retention, abs are still visible but bottom of stomachs a bit bloated at times thats about it. Shoulders have been increasing in size, rear delts in particular. Waist is still staying pretty tight in, just need it to stay that way lmao.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just found a tub of bcaa's (full) powder from myprotein it's about a year old but still in date lol, so put 10g in my shake and fk sake it's like drinking cat p1ss. Gonna do arms today, legs are still fkn agony, but gonna try train legs tomorrow.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good mate. Yeah BCAA's are fvcking revolting :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Effective tho lol, I'll put up with it, nothing tastes more awful then arginine.

Back from gym, tried out new dipping belt I got pretty fkn good for 20 buck. 1st set 30 dips bodyweight, 2nd set 20kg + bw for 15, 3rd set 30kg + bw for 9.

I keep getting paranoid lately that im getting fatter or water, lost definition on stomach but nowhere else and feel a bit more watery. However woke up today and everythings back to normal lmao I was like wtf. But then I remembered yesterday I took 2 dumps MASSIVE amounts backdated from a week before tbh.

Rice seems to bag me down so im having just 1 mackeral and 1 salmon on its own maybe with some veg then having a bbq with the finest beef burgers, will have a few rolls so thatll make up for the carbs, not the best source but hey it's the weekend.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ^Effective tho lol, I'll put up with it, nothing tastes more awful then arginine.


Try HMB, and with BCAA's I don't mix with water, throw scoop in my mouth and down like a shot. Much better:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Try HMB, and with BCAA's I don't mix with water, throw scoop in my mouth and down like a shot. Much better:thumbup1:


Lol I'd buy bcaa tablets but cost a lot more so fk that.

HMB is already in extremes build and recover, not masses of it but it's not to bad.

I got rid of the arginine it was like months out of date and I panned it off to a mate along with some half empty protein tubs that I didn't like for 30 quid :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Con says he has his BCAA's between meals in water just constantly supping throughout the day.Says he takes a sh1tload a day


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DNC said:


> Con says he has his BCAA's between meals in water just constantly supping throughout the day.Says he takes a sh1tload a day


That's what I do, costs a fcking fortune


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

con's build like a house tho so probly needs all that pmsl.

But it's a good idea to do that, aminos are essential for muscle building environment. Just expensive way of doing it, but if you've got the cash why not.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol I'd buy bcaa tablets but cost a lot more so fk that.
> 
> HMB is already in extremes build and recover, not masses of it but it's not to bad.


I wouldn't, I almost choked on them every time I had one:lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> That's what I do, costs a fcking fortune


 :lol: How much are you taking in a day mate?

I've got half a tub of caps left so once they are gone going to have a stab at it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> I wouldn't, I almost choked on them every time I had one:lol:


lol tbh you get used to tablets if you take a lot all the time. If you've seen relentless colemans dvd he's taking his tablets and he's throwing like 5-6-7 tablets into his mouth at once and swalling no bother and does that like quite a number of times.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DNC said:


> :lol: How much are you taking in a day mate?
> 
> I've got half a tub of caps left so once they are gone going to have a stab at it.


Not taking that much tbh, only 22g and take 3-4g between meals:thumbup1:



SK-XO said:


> lol tbh you get used to tablets if you take a lot all the time. If you've seen relentless colemans dvd he's taking his tablets and he's throwing like 5-6-7 tablets into his mouth at once and swalling no bother and does that like quite a number of times.


You clearly haven't seen the size of the BCAA tables, when I got them a few years ago it was like swallowing a dice:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Not taking that much tbh, only 22g and take 3-4g between meals:thumbup1:
> 
> You clearly haven't seen the size of the BCAA tables, when I got them a few years ago it was like swallowing a dice:lol:


Lmao... I wouldn't have a problem. I had my tonsoles taken out so makes it easier lol.

I'll start increasing bcaa in what im taking even tho it tastes like cat meat.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Not taking that much tbh, only 22g and take 3-4g between meals:thumbup1:
> 
> You clearly haven't seen the size of the BCAA tables, when I got them a few years ago it was like swallowing a dice:lol:


Jesus,where do you get BCAA tables from mate?? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> would strongly recommened scivation xtend for taste :thumbup1: . think it works out cheaper than tabs aswell


Whats the cost. lol?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

How much glutamine per day in supplementation? I had 100 500mg tabs. Taken 1.5 gram today so far, not sure whats best. Take 3g fish oils a day extra ontop of the fish I eat every day as well. Breath is gonna start smelling like a tin of tuna haha.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What you weighing now mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

A dunno like 15 stone 5? if not just a wee bit below.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if its aminos your after lg sciences do a good bc+eaa the Blue Raspberry tastes good and per serving you get Branch Chained Amino Acids (4.5g)+ Essential Amino Acids (4g)+ Glutamine (2g)

each serving is 3scoops and the tub has 30 servings

what i have been doing is 9 scoops in a lucazade sport and sip through the work out this way you get a constant stream of aminos and gloucose so you are in an anabolic state through the entire work out.... i thought of the amino lucazade mix my self lol thought i was well clever at the time lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *How much glutamine per day in supplementation?* I had 100 500mg tabs. Taken *1.5 gram* today so far, not sure whats best. *Take 3g fish oils a day extra ontop of the fish I eat* every day as well. Breath is gonna start smelling like a tin of tuna haha.


you can use as much as you like but any more then 5g a.m, prw, pw, p.m is a bit over kill

when i was taking amino caps i would take 4.5g at a time lol for me with the caps i was using it was 10caps a time

youd be shoked at how little fat you get from eating fish an avocado or nuts would be better in my opinion or up the fish oils to 10g a day?



SK-XO said:


> A dunno like 15 stone 5? if not just a wee bit below.


i love it when i weigh more then the giants lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> if its aminos your after lg sciences do a good bc+eaa the Blue Raspberry tastes good and per serving you get Branch Chained Amino Acids (4.5g)+ Essential Amino Acids (4g)+ Glutamine (2g)
> 
> each serving is 3scoops and the tub has 30 servings
> 
> what i have been doing is 9 scoops in a lucazade sport and sip through the work out this way you get a constant stream of aminos and gloucose so you are in an anabolic state through the entire work out.... i thought of the amino lucazade mix my self lol thought i was well clever at the time lol


Thats actually a pretty good idea, who woulda known you could be so intelligent jim? haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you can use as much as you like but any more then 5g a.m, prw, pw, p.m is a bit over kill
> 
> when i was taking amino caps i would take 4.5g at a time lol for me with the caps i was using it was 10caps a time
> 
> ...


I eat nuts all the time mate, like 10 handfuls a day I hate them with a passion tastes like cat meat. And avocado I usually mix with prawns but not had it in a wee while. I eat mackeral and salmon, mackeral is quite high in fat iirc?

And you may weigh more but your oxy'd out your nut. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I eat nuts all the time mate, like 10 handfuls a day I hate them with a passion tastes like cat meat. And avocado I usually mix with prawns but not had it in a wee while. I eat mackeral and salmon, mackeral is quite high in fat iirc?
> 
> And you may weigh more but your oxy'd out your nut. :lol:


lol not yet when they go in i will be aiming for 102kg lol but ill use dbol not oxy... may use em both lol

yea the fish is a good source of fat but if you look at how much you get its not a lot thats why i still use fats evoo fish oils mainly to up them


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Thats actually a pretty good idea, who woulda known you could be so intelligent jim? haha


i know i shoked my selfe! lol even god was like oh shyt i didnt make you that clever you cant even spell lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmfao, i'll give you some reps haha. But that is a good idea tbh.

I'll drink a bottle of evoo a day, probly have a heart attack but fk it, up the dose you schlaaag :lol: !


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao, i'll give you some reps haha. But that is a good idea tbh.
> 
> I'll drink a bottle of evoo a day, probly have a heart attack but fk it, up the dose you schlaaag :lol: !


lol i will realy start to feel the benafits when i use slin prw again.....

and the evoo i think i have 6tbs max per day usualy 2-4 with 20 fish oils 10am 10pm mainly but do mix it up 5er 5ther


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i will realy start to feel the benafits when i use slin prw again.....
> 
> and the evoo i think i have 6tbs max per day usualy 2-4 with 20 fish oils 10am 10pm mainly but do mix it up 5er 5ther


Yah but you probly need more then me because mount of sh1t your on lol?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not realy but im bigger tho so you havta think my body needs more cals etc


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> not realy but im *bigger* tho so you havta think my body needs more cals etc


Yah your heads bigger mate.

Lmao. And you weigh yourself with a couple of 20kg plates strapped round ur waist:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

that wasnt a plate it was you humping my leg right? you weigh about 40kg too so i take that weight off when i weigh in lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> that wasnt a plate it was you humping my leg right? you weigh about 40kg too so i take that weight off when i weigh in lol


Lmfao. :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained chest today. Was half decent workout but a bit crap for some reason I felt bloated lol. And I never had my ipod, music gives me some inspiration and I was stuck listening to ballads and crap like tina turner gym music. Made me want to just drop the bar on myself. Anyway

44KG db's for 13 reps.

46KG db's for 9 reps

48kg db's for 7 reps

50kg db's for 4 reps

I was fked tbh. Lol.

Apologies for no update on the natadrol, im running it soon as poss, reason I was holding off for a bit was because I was due to go into hospital, not admitted but just for the day to get a ERCP, camera down the throat. It's to check if I have any stones or blockages still there after they cleared it out last time. Main reason for this is because when I was 15 I had gall stones but the doctors left it to long and kept mis-diagnosing me so the stones overflowed into my body/ducts. So they had to clear it out as a blockage was hapning in main bile duct so they just check again to make sure it okk.

But problem is that tuesday (tomorrow) I was meant to go in but because there is no beds left they prioritize, and because im not a priority they knocked me back till next tuesday lol. But the reason I didn't want to run is because if I run it and on tuesday I have to fast monday night at 12am and not eat and I won't be eating basically whole of tuesday so not really good.

I want to provide a fully consistant log on natadrol. This will mean a consistant diet, training and rest regime. Theres no point running something and having a half @ssed diet, training and what not as this will clearly show little to no results as everyone here will know. So im doing this not just the benefit for myself but for the benefit of LG Sciences and for the people here who are interested. I also thank LG's patience as Salias said this is fine. Theres 2-3 other people running logs on this atm so thatll keep people here occupied until then lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bad news mate. A cholecystectomy (removal of the gallbladder) would prevent that problem re occuring


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

short work out buddy still as long as it was hard it will make you grow! no worrys on the natadrol buddy when ever you are ready is fine with me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Super duper gay fly by from the straight natty guy!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol I meant to say I did incline bench and some flyes as well lol.

And I had my gall bladder removed at 15. But you see the stones spread about if you get me? they didn't care to check, fkn useless lol. But think they cleared them out now I feel okk. But they need to make sure incase something blocks again.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

they are shyt mate but i bet they are quick to diagnose them selves or ppl the love!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> they are shyt mate but i bet they are quick to diagnose them selves or ppl the love!


Should I put a good word in for him? :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> they are shyt mate but i bet they are quick to diagnose them selves or ppl the love!


True mate lol. Imo they don't do anything until it's too late and your very ill or what not. So slow to react doesn't make sense. I think it's almost better to just self-medicate lol. I went to them with acne prob and they gave me crappy tablets and creams that did fk all. So I self medicate with augmentin anti-biotic and boom crystal clear skin now. And I just run it 1 on 3 off 1 on 3 off. Or whenever I feel im starting to get spot or oily skin again.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> True mate lol. Imo they don't do anything until it's too late and your very ill or what not. So slow to react doesn't make sense. I think it's almost better to just self-medicate lol. I went to them with acne prob and they gave me crappy tablets and creams that did fk all. So I self medicate with augmentin anti-biotic and boom crystal clear skin now. And I just run it 1 on 3 off 1 on 3 off. Or whenever I feel im starting to get spot or oily skin again.


I agree with self medicating but you do get used to anti-biotics, you should be taking tons of pro-biotics, IMO!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I agree with self medicating but you do get used to anti-biotics, you should be taking tons of pro-biotics, IMO!


I do lol, actimel every mornings PMSL.

And yes thats true but if you cycle it 1/3 ratio then surely you won't get used to it as such?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> I do lol, actimel every mornings PMSL.
> 
> And yes thats true but if you cycle it 1/3 ratio then surely you won't get used to it as such?


Dump the anti-biotics. You are only taking them for acne. :whistling:

I have not taken any anti-biotics for over 20 years and am I healthy? Very, the body knows what to do so let it work for you!

Take zinc and vitamin a and get some sun son!

Damn kids these days I tell ya. :confused1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Dump the anti-biotics. You are only taking them for acne. :whistling:
> 
> I have not taken any anti-biotics for over 20 years and am I healthy? Very, the body knows what to do so let it work for you!
> 
> ...


Mate im a sunbed junkie. Have you actually seen the fkn colour of me? :lol:

And yes but they help clear it up and if that works then I'll take it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Mate im a sunbed junkie. Have you actually seen the fkn colour of me? :lol:
> 
> And yes but they help clear it up and if that works then I'll take it.


You are dark with very nice skin but how the outside might look isn't what is going on in the inside is it?

Looks like I have to bottom line it for ya!

Anti-biotics should be used as a last resort for infection, the more you use over time the less efficient they become and the more your body needs them.

Acne IMO is the body pushing out poison through the skin (dirty colon) just my opinion once again!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

What you mean by dirty colon lol? Ya well idk where the poison is coming from mate lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Clean up the colon clean up the skin.

Antibiotics are hard on intestines, so if you clean up the skin where do the toxins go?

Put the horse behind the carriage...lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Got the fkn worst hayfever ever, thought it was but think it's a cold as well, blocked/choked up totally fked. So missed boxing tonite, considering going to the gym and sittin in the steam room/sauna to see if I could sweat it out? or maybe eat a hot curry lol?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Got the fkn worst hayfever ever, thought it was but think it's a cold as well, blocked/choked up totally fked. So missed boxing tonite, considering going to the gym and sittin in the steam room/sauna to see if I could sweat it out? or maybe eat a hot curry lol?


steam room and sauna will help clear you out, i'd suggest a dip in the sea, but it might be a bit cold/inaccessible up there!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Got the fkn worst hayfever ever, thought it was but think it's a cold as well, blocked/choked up totally fked. So missed boxing tonite, considering going to the gym and sittin in the steam room/sauna to see if I could sweat it out? or maybe eat a hot curry lol?


go swimming and then sauna to clean out your sinuses and desentisise your nose :whistling: works for me :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats the difference between sauna and steamroom?

Mite do that, the sea is a bit of a trek away and not only that the sea up here is pumped full of oil, i'd come out covered in oil and probs captured by green peace.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Whats the difference between sauna and steamroom?
> 
> Mite do that, the sea is a bit of a trek away and not only that the sea up here is pumped full of oil, i'd come out covered in oil and probs captured by green peace.


:laugh: sorry mate

basically sauna is a dry heat, steam room is just full of steam, usually not as hot


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

leonface said:


> :laugh: sorry mate
> 
> basically sauna is a dry heat, steam room is just full of steam, usually not as hot


Lmfao, wish I lived in america or somewhere with nice ocean like carribean.

Yah so sauna is better?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Personal preference really, if you're an asthmatic it will be easier to breathe in the steam room as the sauna is dry heat and makes it harder to breathe.

Not sure which is better but if you're making your decision on heat, the sauna is the better choice as it is far hotter.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Boil some water on the stove, put some eucalyptus oil in it and stand over the boiling water with a towel and breath in through your nose.

You could use saline drops in the nose too.

This is what I would do get a nettie pot, watch this: click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KOsNtpV8w.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

winger said:


> Boil some water on the stove, put some eucalyptus oil in it and stand over the boiling water with a towel and breath in through your nose.
> 
> You could use saline drops in the nose too.
> 
> This is what I would do get a nettie pot, watch this: click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KOsNtpV8w.


this is a great way to clear sinuses as well! good post


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol update, don't know if it is hayfever, basically I've caught a bad cold, alough it's somewhat subsided a bit I started getting sharp pains under left rib. Went to doctor he thinks it's a case of pleurisey (sp?) basically infection in chest clear it up with anti-biotics tho, but he also said it's possibly a collapsed lung so had to go to get xray get results tmoz.

No training tonight by the look of it, will just pair legs together with shoulders tomorrow I guess.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Well got xrays back and thank fk no problem haha. Doc says it's viral plurisy. It will clear up itself, it's just a pain in the @ss.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Well got xrays back and thank fk no problem haha. Doc says it's viral *plurisy*. It will clear up itself, it's just a pain in the @ss.


Sounds like pussy, weird the pain is in your ass :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lungs are feeling better today at least, had a good session at gym  . Managed dips 1 set 30 reps, 2nd set bw + 20kg for 15 reps, 3rd set bw + 30kg for 10 reps.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Feeling better then scotty ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah babe  .

Took some more pics lol, will upload.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Some half @ssed pics, was kinda hard to take them so took 3 diff shots lol, and since I aparantly take pictures zoomed up to my arm to make it look like a jay cutler arm heres a more overall aspect :lol: can't please everyone eh?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh I came along at just the right time then haha - erm full body shots perchance ? Leggies ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> oh I came along at just the right time then haha - erm full body shots perchance ? Leggies ?


Legs aren't feeling well atm :lol: .


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Delts looking huge mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what's wrong with your leggies scott ....does this mean you dont train them chicken ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Delts looking huge mate


Cheers bro.



Jem said:


> what's wrong with your leggies scott ....does this mean you dont train them chicken ?


Argh, I do theres a pic of page 1? Im training them tmoz for your infos  lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Going into hospital in the morning, well to be there for 8am so up at 6 or something. Just to get the ercp done. Will suck. So eat my last meal before I have to fast at 12 lol. 2 chicken breasts and a casein shake.

Trained chest today, went back to barbell bench press for a change, didn't do too bad for not doing it in like 3-4 months lol, 1st I warmed up on 60kg for 30. 1st set 100kg for 15 reps, 2nd set 110kg for 10 reps, 3rd set kinda struggled on 120kg for only 6 :/.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hope things go alright at the docs.

Lokin good in pics mate, however i am yet to see a pic of you with your shirt off! I wnna see the chest and abs, back too. It's just constant gunnage bar the last ones lmao.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bri said:


> Hope things go alright at the docs.
> 
> Lokin good in pics mate, however i am yet to see a pic of you with your shirt off! I wnna see the chest and abs, back too. It's just constant gunnage bar the last ones lmao.


lol if u click into my profile on this theres a pic with my tshirt off? its at a bit of a distance tho.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol love that vest mate? its in every pic even av lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol love that vest mate? its in every pic even av lol


Keeps it in line lol. It's my fav training vest lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Had the ERCP done today ,was fkn horrible. Basically they cut my main bile duct even further this time to allow free flow. The good news is there was no evidence of PSC (cholongitus) aka liver disease found. They said my livers fine and unnafected the blood tests show that the liver is 100% back to normal, they said it was down to the bile duct becoming blocked with stones and sludge and causing the liver to basically go crazy because it could push bile thru. Overall pretty happy things are getting done  .

Haven't been to gym today as to tired and kinda eat a lot of crap, not really junk food just not the best. Basically

2pm - 2 sanwiches (1 egg, 1 chicken)

4pm - 4 peparamis, 2 protein shakes, bag of chicken fridge raiders

5pm - bag of harribos lol

7pm - 80g brown rice + 2 steaks chopped up into strips stir fried up

fell asleep.

11pm - 2x casein shake.

Not the best but not to bad considering I have been sleeping most the day/fasting lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am glad that you are doing better and life is good again.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I am glad that you are doing better and life is good again.


Cheers pal, have some reps. First time youve came into my journal not giving me abuse :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers pal, have some reps. First time youve came into my journal not giving me abuse :lol:


I only abuse the people that look better than me, so yea I abuse most of the members now fcuk off pilgrim! :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep the good news coming! :bounce:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Keep the good news coming! :bounce:


Well hopefully it does mate but cheers lol.

will start that log on monday


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe I've forgotten but why have you had so many problems with your insides bud? Inherited?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Maybe I've forgotten but why have you had so many problems with your insides bud? Inherited?


Weirdly, no. Nothing is in my family lol. Maybe the bowel problems but thats it.

I'll clear things up, my health is perfectly fine. There had just been issues with my billery tree, simple blockage in the main bile duct, because it was narrow due to my gall bladder being removed, but now they have cut it im assuming it's fine, all liver results are 100% normal, reason the liver was going raised is due to the blockage as the liver couldn't pass bile.

The only other problem with my inside is my bowel I have ulcerative colitus (IBS) but it's mild not serious thankfully.

Anyway today for breakfast changed the 3 eggs hard boiled to 3 eggs scrambled as im sick of hard boiled eggs in morning, so 3 eggs scrambled 2 slices whole meal toast, 50g shake with 50g oats.

Gonna train legs today, going to hit them hard. May throw some abs in as well for a change and do half hour cardio, like to do cardio after legs as it disperses some of the lactic acid, and I feel it makes them "less" sore DOMS wise the next day. Anyway plan is...

BB Squats: 3 sets (maybe 4 depends on how I feel).

single leg press: 3 sets

Leg Extension: 3 sets

SLDL (smith) : 3 sets

Single ham curl: 3 sets

calf raise: 3 sets

Probs seems a lot but want to hit them hard, going to think about dividing legs up thru the week.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for explaining 

You're going to hurt after that lot!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Some half @ssed pics, was kinda hard to take them so took 3 diff shots lol, and since I aparantly take pictures zoomed up to my arm to make it look like a jay cutler arm heres a more overall aspect :lol: can't please everyone eh?


You actually look alright, avi is misleading tho :whistling:

Any chance of some full pics, with head in, compulsory poses? Cos quite hard to tell anything when there is nothing to scale from.

Looking good tho :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You actually look alright, avi is misleading tho :whistling:
> 
> Any chance of some full pics, with head in, compulsory poses? Cos quite hard to tell anything when there is nothing to scale from.
> 
> Looking good tho :thumbup1:


U want a picture of my head lol? add me on fb then :L.

how is avi misleading I just took it at the mirror, ive got some other 1's but u can see most of the rest of me but again you'll just say again it's misleading lol?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Come on now. Avi make your arms look bigger than your waist. They are not. This is what I mean misleading. Still look good though!

All I am sayinv is that if you want proper input which I assume you do as you have a journal, you need to show people what you are working with.

What are your legs like?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Come on now. Avi make your arms look bigger than your waist. They are not. This is what I mean misleading. Still look good though!
> 
> All I am sayinv is that if you want proper input which I assume you do as you have a journal, you need to show people what you are working with.
> 
> What are your legs like?


Theres a pic of my legs on the 1st page, not the best shot lol. I didn't say my arms are bigger then my waist lol. My waist is small but obv my arms ain't 28 inches pmsl. If it makes you happy i'll change my avi to a picture of my penis, but then you could say thats misleading as it's quite close up? :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you seen how tiny his waist is Rams? I bet most of the waist in the picture(s) comes from the vest :lol:

As you know, objects become smaller the further away you get from them so...I think because you're quite broad your arms are further away from your waist and you have a TINY waist anyway so it enhances how big your arms look even more in comparison. Whatever it is, that is an arm and a waist I'd love to have!

But you could try putting your arm in the classic gun shot style mate...I bet there are plenty on this site who would love to demonstrate that shot


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Penis in avi, I dare you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Penis in avi, I dare you :lol: :lol: :lol:


or @ss

:tongue:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Penis in avi, I dare you :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bit late for that:lol:

Hope you're on the mend soon Scott


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for penis avatar pic.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol I'd do it if the mods never banned me. Thats just asking for a ban :lol: .



WRT said:


> Bit late for that:lol:
> 
> Hope you're on the mend soon Scott


Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update, been feeling crappy all week tbh, small headaches, runny nose, stuffed nose. Sorta like hayfever and a cold, it's annoying, so had a few crap gym sessions.

Trained back today, legs are still sore from leg day so deadlifts would have been a nightmare so gave it a miss for this week.... Tbh I wasn't in a good mood this morning and felt tired and crappy and it stresses me out so wasn't in any mood for training, went up anyway but anticipated a crappy workout but tbh complete opposite was a good fkn workout. Anyway:

Wide Grip Pullups - 2 sets for warm up of 15.

Lat Pulldown - 3 sets + 1 drop set (70kg for 15, 80kg for 10, 90kg for 7 + 40kg for 18)

V-Bar Pulldown - 3 sets + 1 drop (80kg for 12, 90kg for 8, stack for 5 + 50kg for 20)

Low Row Pulley - 2 sets on 50 for 12.

Tbh was pretty fked after that. Good workout and nice change from the usual lol. Diet today hasn't been to bad so far:

2 slices wholmeal toast + 3 eggs + 50g shake + 50g oat

1 mackeral 1 salmon + brocoli

50g shake + 50g oat

shake after gym usual

2 chicken breast + 80g pasta or so.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

man you need to get better!!! Want to see some crazy numbers in here you beast!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> man you need to get better!!! Want to see some crazy numbers in here you beast!!


Lol you will mate dont worry  .

It's just a crappy cold/hayfever it comes and goes. Starting the nata-d tomorrow. So will get the new log up shortly since that other one is a disaster.

Haven't trained today. Anyway diet I'll continue... Rough averages...

Meal 1: 10am - 40g oat, 50g shake, 2 toast whole meal 3 eggs scrambled +250ml pure squeezed orange juice

meal 2:12am - pwo - 50g shake + 30g oat + banana

meal 3: 1pwo - build and recover (45g prot + 45g carb (added extra scoop protein)

meal 4:3pm lunch - 1 mackeral, 1 salmon, 50g wholegrain rice/pasta + brocoli and handful nuts

meal 5:5pm - 2 chic breast + broc + handful nuts

meal 6: 8pm - omellete 2-3 egg + chicken breast n mushrooms

meal 7: 11pm 50g shake + 3 tbspn natty pbutter

Roughly around 250 carb + 300+ prot. The good fats will be spread out thruout the day... also will be putting olive oil in most meals a couple of tea spoons and snack on nuts etc. Other supps, some fish oils roughly 4g a day, already getting a lot from my food as it is. Extra glutamine sourced by tablet form 500g tablets probs take 3 a day, 1 in morning 1 after workout and 1 at bed time. Also take glucosamine for my joints.

How you doing anyway buddy?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol you will mate dont worry  .
> 
> It's just a crappy cold/hayfever it comes and goes. *Starting the nata-d tomorrow*. So will get the new log up shortly since that other one is a disaster.
> 
> ...


Yea :cool2:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

how u gettin on with it m8?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Any pics of your quads dude? Sorry if missed em in the thread somewhere?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Any pics of your quads dude? Sorry if missed em in the thread somewhere?


1st page, last post mate, it's a p1sh pic as the whole it looks like an illusion crap will come into play I take it pmsl. But nah they are not to bad, but I need to take new pics of them and need some of calves, surprisingly calves arent to bad, I have decent definition on legs, good tear drop etc, they just need to get a bit thicker.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yes new pics scotty

front double bi

back double bi

most muscular

Glutes [that's just for me LMFAO] 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Give the boys what they want would ya


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> yes new pics scotty
> 
> front double bi
> 
> ...


Theres a pic of the @ss/glutes on fb? bit outdated but nm changed pmsl. I will, I need someone to take pics of me as taking it yourself clearly doesn't work as I seem to have an effect with a camera where I can create illusions :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> how u gettin on with it m8?


Day 17; it kicked in a few days ago :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good stuff mate, least it's working then lol. Everyones different so suppose it can take varying lengths of period to kick in. Just checked ur journal good stuff  .


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Theres a pic of the @ss/glutes on fb? bit outdated but nm changed pmsl. I will, I need someone to take pics of me as taking it yourself clearly doesn't work as I seem to have an effect with a camera where I can create illusions :lol: :lol:


now you think you're paul daniels ...where there's a willy there's a way


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> now you think you're paul daniels ...where there's a willy there's a way


I just googled him. If your implying I look like that cnut your getting a slap :lol: .


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Good stuff mate, least it's working then lol. Everyones different so suppose it can take varying lengths of period to kick in. Just checked ur journal good stuff  .


Yea thats tru; salias said kicked in for him about 2 weeks. Common things that seem to happen on this are increased sweating (?thermogenic) and increased peeing (?diuretic) - me and the other lad on here had both of these oh yea and feeelin horny all the time :rockon:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Yea thats tru; salias said kicked in for him about 2 weeks. Common things that seem to happen on this are increased sweating (?thermogenic) and increased peeing (?diuretic) - me and the other lad on here had both of these oh yea and *feeelin horny all the time* :rockon:


 Always a good thing. As well as the diuretic effect :thumb: saves me poppin so many viagras as well :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I just googled him. If your implying I look like that cnut your getting a slap :lol: .


FPMSL you are too young for paul daniels :lol: :thumb: :lol: classic !!! he's a magician ye plum :lol: ...slap moi ? ooh how very dare ya


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL you are too young for paul daniels :lol: :thumb: :lol: classic !!! he's a magician ye plum :lol: ...slap moi ? ooh how very dare ya


True hes back in your day old yin  . :whistling:

lmao.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> True hes back in your day old yin  . :whistling:
> 
> lmao.


he was scooter  - saturday night, paul daniels, debbie mcgee and a bag of monster munch in front of the fire :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> he was scooter  - saturday night, paul daniels, debbie mcgee and a bag of monster munch in front of the fire :thumbup1:


Dear o dear.

My shows back in the day were keenan and kel or fresh prince of bel air lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Dear o dear.
> 
> My shows back in the day were keenan and kel or fresh prince of bel air lol.


I know all the lyrics for fresh prince - could sing it for ya  ...I'm gonna stop spamming your journal though in amongst all this training talk - my journal is bad enough without tainting a perfickly ok one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> I know all the lyrics for fresh prince - could sing it for ya  ...I'm gonna stop spamming your journal though in amongst all this training talk - my journal is bad enough without tainting a perfickly ok one :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol tbh my journals sh1t so your welcome to spam fk out of it and liven it up :lol: wheres my reps back argh.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol tbh my journals sh1t so your welcome to spam fk out of it and liven it up :lol: wheres my reps back argh.


reps :confused1: I rarely remember to rep people I really get on with so you should feel privileged you havent had any 

claire cant have had a rep off me for about 6 months I think LOL

- ok, I am repping.... pfft :cool2: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> reps :confused1: I rarely remember to rep people I really get on with so you should feel privileged you havent had any
> 
> claire cant have had a rep off me for about 6 months I think LOL
> 
> - *ok, I am repping.... pfft* :cool2: :lol:


Yah thats right, do as your told female :whistling:

Jokes  x


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained back today, feeling better. Defo feel my lats are getting wider, just wish I could add some more thickness lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Hows it going buddy?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Not a lota just the usual. Gonna probs train legs tonight, pretty depressed broke up with gf basically.

Also on a more lighter note was out at club last night with dazz greenz, the ukm famous!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Chin up buddy, we're here for you  xxxxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SALKev said:


> Chin up buddy, we're here for you  xxxxxx


Yea we've got your back, way back.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

this journal is deaddddd like lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

but I didnt break up with you :confused1: I only went to Monkey Forest


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> but I didnt break up with you :confused1: I only went to Monkey Forest


You've lost me... is this another thing where I needed to be born in 19-canteen to understand? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You've lost me... is this another thing where I needed to be born in 19-canteen to understand? :lol:


 :whistling: never mind - my humour is wasted in this graveyard


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> :whistling: never mind - my humour is wasted in this graveyard


Oi! nasty!. lol it's usually a really busy thread.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Define busy. Lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

It's not our fault, the other journal just doesn't cut it you know :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bump this back up lol, heres a progress pic of 6 months crapily put two pics together in photoshop but tried to get the same type of pose in both.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

****ing hell man, amazing progress in 6 months!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok ok ill post in er again i know its a little slow but i should be able to spice things up a bit! so any way if you broke up with that slaaaaag! you better post up all the naughty pics you cot of er! yes even the ones were she is having a shyt!..... on my chest when suking your cok! post em up you cnut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what was the befor and what was the after pic i couldnt realy tell?.....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Awesome work mate, guns look big on that pic on fb where you have sweat patches and are stood behind that bugs bunny looking bouncer:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok ok ill post in er again i know its a little slow but i should be able to spice things up a bit! so any way if you broke up with that slaaaaag! you better post up all the naughty pics you cot of er! yes even the ones were she is having a shyt!..... on my chest when suking your cok! post em up you cnut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol nah back with her!. But tbh I have none! you never post up any pics of your missus you schlaggg!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Awesome work mate, guns look big on that pic on fb where you have sweat patches and are stood behind that bugs bunny looking bouncer:lol:


LMFAO!

that was sat nite mate, about half 3am lol and I did a lot of walking back and fourth to places that nite hence the sweat patches argh.

The guy is not really a bouncer hes like the PR guy and bar manager or w.e. lmao.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

PMSL fair enough, do you think you'll start gear anytime in near future? Would be good to see how much you progress then. Have already set myself out a plan after first cycle to blast and cruise for a year, should cost about £4500 for the year for the gear and peptides I'm planning on using :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol nah back with her!. But tbh I have none! you never post up any pics of your missus you schlaggg!


thats because she is my mrs she wasnt yours for a bit so post em up next time you break up! use this time to make a few vids and take a few pics then when you split post em up you scotish slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> PMSL fair enough, do you think you'll start gear anytime in near future? Would be good to see how much you progress then. Have already set myself out a plan after first cycle to blast and cruise for a year, should cost about £4500 for the year for the gear and peptides I'm planning on using :lol:


Lol I probs will in future mate, bodybuilding is an addiction, you can say you want to get this or that size but end result you will never be happy with that size when you do get it!. Fk sake thats heavy cycle lol, your a big laddie as it is you'll maybe get like jim at that rate, all braun no brains :lol: !.

Good stuff though! how you recovering from the injurys?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Good stuff though! how you recovering from the injurys?


Yeah ok now cheers mate, back training fairly lightly for next few weeks then will progressively get heavier:thumbup1: I don't weigh below 14 stone now either thank fcuk PMSL


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah ok now cheers mate, back training fairly lightly for next few weeks then will progressively get heavier:thumbup1: I don't weigh below 14 stone now either thank fcuk PMSL


Lol good stuff, take it slow don't want even more injurys!.

Dunno what my weight is last time I checked 15 stone 8.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice progress man! Delts look huge in second pic!

Suppose i shall post in here aswell now since you posted in mines :whistling: lmao


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jim you never gave me compliments on progress, last time I ever compliment your stumpy ass!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice progress man! Delts look huge in second pic!
> 
> Suppose i shall post in here aswell now since you posted in mines :whistling: lmao


cheers bud


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

No wonder they think you're on steds. 15 stone 8lb with that body fat jesus. How tall are you? Very impressive.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Jim you never gave me compliments on progress, last time I ever compliment your stumpy ass!


i didn think you made any? un like my undeniable progress! lol

ok ok looking good buddy amaizing progress oh how i wish i had the genetics of a greek god as you so odviously do!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> No wonder they think you're on steds. 15 stone 8lb with that body fat jesus. How tall are you? Very impressive.


A dunno my body fat m8 never really checked just go by mirror, abs are visible so that does the job lol.

And im 6ft?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i didn think you made any? un like my undeniable progress! lol
> 
> ok ok looking good buddy amaizing progress oh how i wish i had the genetics of a greek god as you so odviously do!


True i weigh 100kg basically therefore me > you.

And your nap'ed out your face.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol no naps no dbol eather just test tren i say just test tren but its a lot of each lol


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> A dunno my body fat m8 never really checked just go by mirror, abs are visible so that does the job lol.
> 
> And im 6ft?


Yeah I didn't ask what it was I could just tell it was low from the pics. I best read through the Journal to see how you did it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Yeah I didn't ask what it was I could just tell it was low from the pics. I best read through the Journal to see how you did it.


Lol to top sh1t off fk knows how im building decent size when I suffer from low testuastarone. It's sitting at 7.2, normal range is 10-30 for men, obviously for my age (20) probs about the 20+ range.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol no naps no dbol eather just test tren i say just test tren but its a lot of each lol


Lol i'll let you off then.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

then get some test in ya!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> then get some test in ya!


Tbh mate im fkn depressed atm, everything is a mess. Feel crap all the time, tired, lethargic, dont want to do anything, not interested in anything, sleepy, mood swings, feel fragile/emotional fk knows what thats about tho :S.

Been like this for quite a long time! 5-6 months say.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amazing transformation in just 6 months!

Must be eating like a horse :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Amazing transformation in just 6 months!
> 
> Must be eating like a horse :lol:


Yah my diet is pretty good I eat a lot of food. Bodybuilding is my passion though, only thing I like in life tbh lol. So im pretty sad to the fact that I don't drink tbh and I make sure I eat ever 2-3 hours, pretty much controls my life pml.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeahh i know what you mean, i dont like drinking and a love food! No wonder i'm a fat cvnt :lol:

I had a look through the first few pages of your journal, I'll read more in the morning

Your lifts were quite impressive at the beginning!

It said you were a natty at the beginning, are you still?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Yeahh i know what you mean, i dont like drinking and a love food! No wonder i'm a fat cvnt :lol:
> 
> I had a look through the first few pages of your journal, I'll read more in the morning
> 
> ...


Yah still natural mate.

I dont think im doing to bad for like a year n a half training.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well impressed with your dedication and gains mate! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Well impressed with your dedication and gains mate! Keep up the good work :thumb:


cheers bud!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice transformation and looking good!

I just thought I would post up the pic again so Big Jim doesn't have to go back 3 pages to masturbate to your pics.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Lmao. Jim already pm'd me asking me to print it and hand sign it for him and mail it to his home.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh mate im fkn depressed atm, everything is a mess. Feel crap all the time, tired, lethargic, dont want to do anything, not interested in anything, sleepy, mood swings, feel fragile/emotional fk knows what thats about tho :S.
> 
> Been like this for quite a long time! 5-6 months say.


Sounds exactly like me atm :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Have some lovin  . Good progress Scotty keep it up  man cant believe your weight. I gotta catch up !


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Scott and Ryan those are symptoms of PMS !!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats PMS ? Pre marital stress :lol: ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Whats PMS ? Pre marital stress :lol: ?


I was thinking more pre menstrual syndrome lol. A b1tch on their period in other words :lol: .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well my birds just came off her period and she wasnt as bad as me :lol: i thought he was thinking what i said cause we both got a mrs now :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Took me about 2 hours to read through this journal!

Some interesting stuff, a lot of banter too :lol:

Might start my own on sunday just as a blog to keep track of my training 

That oxylusdhfkhdfsj stuff you used for spots, can you get that stuff just by visiting a GP? I'm getting a few around my chin


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Took me about 2 hours to read through this journal!
> 
> Some interesting stuff, a lot of banter too :lol:
> 
> ...


Oxy? oxytetracycline you meaning? it's a mild acne anti-biotic, pretty much bog standard stuff 250mg usually the dosing but it's like smarties, it's okay but nothing great tbh, wee bit harsh on the liver, if your worried about that try thrymethoprin thats fine on liver.

Alternativly if you've just got a few spots try putting benzyl peroxide on it.... Personally what I use is the anti biotic augmentin, only thing that works for me for spots, but many would advice against this so im not gonna say to you to use it.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

na scott tetracyclines used for moderate to severe acne.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> na scott tetracyclines used for moderate to severe acne.


It's not mate, it's the most mild stuff you can get, it's like smarties.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I'm on ruoccitane and needed a prescription for a liver specialist cause it's so strong


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Yeah I'm on ruoccitane and needed a prescription for a liver specialist cause it's so strong


Yah accutane is pretty harsh on lipids IIRC! hence the blood tests needed. Thatll clear up your acne but most people get annoying side effects... you can't go in sun so if you like a tan your fked but you could just bash the MT2...

My acne ain't bad tbh my skins clear now but only cause im on those anti-biotics (augmentin) permanantly :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> *Well my birds just came off her period* and she wasnt as bad as me :lol: i thought he was thinking what i said cause we both got a mrs now :lol:


so what are you doing on er? get up er minge or i will! lol

any way were is she? she dnt post? i mean she pms me to ask for nood pics and what not and asked me for my number but that aint the same as posting up on open forum?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so what are you doing on er? get up er minge or i will! lol
> 
> any way were is she? she dnt post? i mean she pms me to ask for nood pics and what not and asked me for my number but that aint the same as posting up on open forum?


 :lol:

What diff does pms make? I still ram it in there :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :lol:
> 
> What diff does *pms* make? I still ram it in there :lol:


lol P.M's me sends me p.m's? lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol P.M's me sends me p.m's? lol


Refering to the earlier statement........


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

suk them slaaaaag!

refering to my balls!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> suk them slaaaaag!
> 
> refering to my balls!


Your shrivled up cashew nuts you mean?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> so what are you doing on er? get up er minge or i will! lol
> 
> any way were is she? she dnt post? i mean she pms me to ask for nood pics and what not and asked me for my number but that aint the same as posting up on open forum?


lmao was waiting for the all clear, didnt wana ram it up and get a bit of a bloddy cock :lol:

she browses but rarely posts haha shes wierd that way, thinks if she'l post folk will be like wtf who are you haha, and yeah but dont we all do that jim cause your so good looking


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rasins in cling film!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao was waiting for the all clear, didnt wana ram it up and get a bit of a bloddy cock :lol:
> 
> she browses but rarely posts haha shes wierd that way, thinks if she'l post folk will be like wtf who are you haha, and yeah but dont we all do that jim cause your so good looking


some grls just like the big guns! but they dnt like small nob so i didnt send the pics! lol!

i allways get bloody nob! but thats due to the fact i love to rape young men! young virgin men!.... with a razor blade up my japs!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> some grls just like the big guns! but they dnt like small nob so i didnt send the pics! lol!
> 
> i allways get bloody nob! but thats due to the fact i love to rape young men! young virgin men!.... with a razor blade up my japs!


nah my girls likes skinny runts with little muscle so shes gona hate me soon :lol:

ohh you into the blood sweat and tears sh1t jimbo?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nah my girls likes skinny runts with little muscle so shes gona hate me soon :lol:
> 
> ohh you into the blood sweat and tears sh1t jimbo?


she will still love you for a few yrs atleast then? lol!

yea more blood the better! oh hows your ass any way?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nah my girls likes skinny runts with little muscle so shes gona hate me soon :lol:
> 
> ohh you into the blood sweat and tears sh1t jimbo?


Awww mate one of those, never move to edinburgh they are EVERYWHERE. I've found one girl who truely likes muscle lmfao, thank fk im with her... Every other just say to me i've gone to far im too big. They all like skinny russel brands etc :cursing:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Awww mate one of those, never move to edinburgh they are EVERYWHERE. I've found one girl who truely likes muscle lmfao, thank fk im with her... Every other just say to me i've gone to far im too big. They all like skinny russel brands etc :cursing:


want me to come up ther and rape em?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> she will still love you for a few yrs atleast then? lol!
> 
> yea more blood the better! oh hows your ass any way?


cheeky fvcker! lol

its not bad, bit tingly but i'l survive!



SK-XO said:


> Awww mate one of those, never move to edinburgh they are EVERYWHERE. I've found one girl who truely likes muscle lmfao, thank fk im with her... Every other just say to me i've gone to far im too big. They all like skinny russel brands etc :cursing:


lmfao! its a cvnt isnt it, atm its all edward cullen twilight sh1te! haha lucky mate dont lose her haha tbh its the whole of scotland not just edinburgh!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheeky fvcker! lol
> 
> *its not bad, bit tingly but i'l survive!*
> 
> lmfao! its a cvnt isnt it, atm its all edward cullen twilight sh1te! haha lucky mate dont lose her haha tbh its the whole of scotland not just edinburgh!


lol

back to that skinny guy love, i just cant understand why a brd would want a guy that offers no safty? ill hold ther fella down with my foot at the same time as forcing my cock up ther minge! and what can they do? just dnt get my self

i was talking to the mrs and she was saying how one of our friends gos on hols and dnt feel safe walking around all the clubs n shyt with er bf as she thinks some one will pick on them or him lol my mrs sais she is scared too... but its of me kiking off and hurting some one! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol
> 
> back to that skinny guy love,* i just cant understand why a brd would want a guy that offers no safty?* ill hold ther fella down with my foot at the same time as forcing my cock up ther minge! and what can they do? just dnt get my self
> 
> i was talking to the mrs and she was saying how one of our friends gos on hols and dnt feel safe walking around all the clubs n shyt with er bf as she thinks some one will pick on them or him lol my mrs sais she is scared too... but its of me kiking off and hurting some one! lol


thats what i was thinking, if i was a bird id rather be walking bout with a big built guy than a skinny 9 stone runt, for the fact that although folk say its the big guys that get picked on on a night out, if i saw someone huge i wouldnt go near the cvnt :lol:

is the friends bf big or small ? lol and i agree with your mrs id be scared of that to haha!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thats what i was thinking, if i was a bird id rather be walking bout with a big built guy than a skinny 9 stone runt, for the fact that although folk say its the big guys that get picked on on a night out, if i saw someone huge i wouldnt go near the cvnt :lol:
> 
> *is the friends bf big or small* ? lol and i agree with your mrs id be scared of that to haha!


trains but 6.2ft high 80's (kg)

i must not be big enough i still get ppl toutching my arms and all that bollox! no trouble at all


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> trains but 6.2ft high 80's (kg)
> 
> i must not be big enough i still get ppl toutching my arms and all that bollox! no trouble at all


tbh i think it depends on wether the lads who are out to prove there ego by hitting the biggest fvcker in the room are out or not haha alot of the time tho theres not many but in some places theres lots!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump..lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

A booty bump from winger! Thats one cumtastic avi i must say my friend


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Bump..lol


Gave you reps for that avi, fk sake y dont you get birds here like that :thumbup1: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Checked scales today and seem to be sitting at just under 16 stone, so pretty chuffed, abs are still quite visible so im still fairly lean!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you genetically gifted cvnt.!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> you genetically gifted cvnt.!


Ha so people keep saying. I wish!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Checked scales today and seem to be* sitting at just under 16* stone, so pretty chuffed, abs are still quite visible so im still fairly lean!


so am i and im like 5ft shorter then you and im lean as hell!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so am i and im like 5ft shorter then you and *im lean as hell*!


L the fuk OL!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so am i and im like 5ft shorter then you and im lean as hell!


I am lean as well you douche bag.

And your shorter yes? but your geared up to the high heavens, 2 years older then me and been training longer.

Therefore me > you.

Suck my balls you degrading cnut! lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i was taking the pi22 im fat as fuk buddy

any way iv only been training 6months


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i was taking the pi22 im fat as fuk buddy
> 
> any way iv only been training 6months


lol fk sake thought it was longer then 6 months. I thought you were just watery? you don't look fat, just a bit puffy lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well fat to what i like to be usualy float around 12% now i gotta be a watery 15%


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well fat to what i like to be usualy float around 12% now i gotta be a watery 15%


lol fk it just keep at that and keep bulking adding mass then strip down for when you do your show.

at least massive monster is keeping your right jimbo!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Lol seen that, pretty nasty!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i wonder what the weight was lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> lol fk it just keep at that and keep bulking adding mass then strip down for when you do your show.
> 
> at least massive monster is keeping your right jimbo!


lol massive nobster should be his user name lol he aint keeping shyt other then my naked pic next to his bed! its laminated so it wipes clean lol

iv lowered dose now ill cruise for a bit and diet for a rebound when i up gear!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> iv lowered dose now ill cruise for a bit and diet for a rebound when i up gear!


Nice update on your journal Big Jimmy! :beer:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

How's it going SK!!!! things looking good my brother!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> How's it going SK!!!! things looking good my brother!


All good buddy, I've updated the nata-d journal a few times so check that out. Finding the formadrol has boosted myself, feel my sex drive and what not is higher thats for sure.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

living the dream my friend!!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained shoulders/hamstrings today. Kept it pretty basic. Shoulder Press > side raise > face pulls & burn out with side/front/press. Hamstrings just went heavyy as fk and did a couple of sets quads light at end, legs are agony but growing!.

Gonna train back tomorrow gonna go heavyy. Deffo adding more weight getting stronger and bigger at same time, weights going up slowly but surely, doing moderate cardio maybe 1 hour fast paced walks up in forrest 3 times per week. Should be fine at that. Keeping the food pouring in, pretty hard to keep stuffing it down but im managing  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> living the dream my friend!!!!


Good stuff buddy  .

Really hitting it hard now, updated the nata-d thread finnished it now and on the forma. 3 this week. 2 next then 1 the week after.

Again everythings pretty much not to bad on the move.

Feeling a bit crappy at times though, keep getting headaches for some reason lol. Had my eyes tested today at opticians but they said my sight is better then 20/20 which is perfect site. So no idea what that is.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also on headaches, eye test was fine yeah, also checked my blood pressure at doctors and that was fine it was like 124/60 or something. Which isn't really high, more or less normal. So fk knows.

Planning on competing next year, but focusing hard as poss on packing on as much size as possible for the next 6 months. Obviously making sure I don't gain much fat, keep abs fairly visible, will do low int cardio 3x per week and keep diet clean but high in cals. Reason being is I cba gaining a lot of fat/water been there done that and I felt crap and ontop of that it's a pain in the @rse to diet it off. So if I just keep it clean then and try only gain small amount of fat/water it'll be a lot easier come dieting time...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the headaches like for you? Where are they situated and what kind of pain comes through?, good to hear your going to compete! What fed and class you looking at doing?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> What are the headaches like for you? Where are they situated and what kind of pain comes through?, good to hear your going to compete! What fed and class you looking at doing?


Varies mate, usually behind eyes and then up at the top of the head. Happens when training but goes away sharp as fk pain at top of head as if it's gonna explode lol. And prob bnbf mate I think!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

do you ever accidentally hold your breath when you train ? i did this before and used to feel as if my head would explode! now i breath loudly to make sure i breath right lol and cool! whats your choice behind that one mate ?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

what is your water intake like??? Haven't seen any users of Form with headaches...

also, solid shoulder lift my friend! Have you thought about doing reverse grip military presses with the BB??? Tried those this morning and they SMOKED my front delts like crazy!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> what is your water intake like??? Haven't seen any users of Form with headaches...
> 
> also, solid shoulder lift my friend! Have you thought about doing reverse grip military presses with the BB??? Tried those this morning and they SMOKED my front delts like crazy!!


Water intake is high mate, around 4-5 liters per day. I only drink water tho, no fizzy juice or diet coke etc...

I don't put the form down to the headaches, found out a lot of people up here are suffering from bad sore throats and headaches, the headaches have subsided a bit but still get them...

Down to 2 form a day.

I know what you speak of, sort of the same style as the arnold press except with the bar. Ya they hit it hard you can never really go to heavy on them lol. Will probs incorporate this into my routine!

On my health side I had A LOT of bloods taken the other week 8 vials worth. They checked EVERYTHING. Came back everything is A-OK. Liver is fully healthy and function, I am not anaemic, bile ducts are now functioning 100% etc and no sign of any problems.

However on the testaustarone it has increased every so slightly. From 7.1 to 8.9. Still not great though considering for normal male 10-30, and for my age he said about 25, he wants to see if this progress to 15 at least over the next few weeks.

He said it's most likely caused by the cortico-steroids (prednisolone). They do not want me back on them again... he said that they do mess things up in the body even though it sorts the colitis and he said that it probs has messed with the hormones and they take the longest to recover. LUCKILY im still gaining and still stronger than ever before, only thing I can put this down to is I guess im lucky that I can gain on low testaustarone, but makes me wonder what if my testuastarone was higher i.e. in the 20's or more what gains could really be yielded?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Legs today was one painful session. Was really only for quads and calves but decided to throw some hamstrings in. Basically Leg ext, leg press (heavy), leg ext super setted with hack squats. Leg curl and finished off with heavy calve raises.

Legs are really starting to grow which is important.

In my physique itself I am pretty blessed with a big frame, big arms, chest and shoulders. My legs are actually pretty good surprisingly. What I really need to focus on and im going to focus on especially hard as possible is emphasis on my back... Really need to gain more thickness in the lats, some more width as well but mostly thickness v important for me.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats nuts you can gain on low test levels! Told you you were blessed lol, thinking of what you said id love to see what the gains you could get if they were at the levels they were supposed to be, sounds an intense leg session! Get a pic up of your back soon mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats nuts you can gain on low test levels! Told you you were blessed lol, thinking of what you said id love to see what the gains you could get if they were at the levels they were supposed to be, sounds an intense leg session! Get a pic up of your back soon mate


Lol I know, makes me wonder tbh....

If you check at the front page theres a pic of my back there...

Alough my back is pretty thick in terms of the traps/rhombis etc, the lats itself are whats lagging imo... not disastrously lagging but just need to catch up. But over the coming months I plan to hit this hard & heavy.

I've had low test for quite some time unfortunatly, personally think it was the cortico-steroids that fked it, as they supress the piturity gland (testes).

Tbh I need it higher as I want to compete next year and I really need to pack on some more mass. I don't want this fkn hard training and heavy dieting to go for fk all and just gain some ****ty amounts and fat/water. But I know I am gaining, I can feel it.

Weird thing is the most noticeable thing atm is my arms, triceps are expanding pretty big in particular lol.

As for lats thinking I may hit them twice per week, back once a week hmm, just chuck them in with another body part such as hamstrings/lats.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Lol I know, makes me wonder tbh....
> 
> If you check at the front page theres a pic of my back there...
> 
> ...


it might work, give it a try for a few months and see how it goes with your blessed body that gains like fvck! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yah thats probs the problem, gonna try hit it hard as poss, only time will tell lol. Had to take them because of my ulcerative colitis, they hit the problem directly on the head so it fixes it within a day tbh after taking them. Only problem is it gives me a ton of side effects.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Had a shoulder and tricep workout today was pretty fkn intense but good. Thinking of changing diet up a little. Currently sitting on 380g of carb, 320g prot, 120g fat. Was thinking my energy for my workouts is fine tbh plenty to go about and get thru them however was thinking more of recovery, workouts are fkn intense so why not up protein, and to compensate cut the carbs back a bit... Im thinking...

400g protein

350g carb

100g fat

Oppinions? So roughly sitting at 4k calories per day....


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks cool matey!! Give it a bash.. how many meals you gerring in a day and do you count your protein soleley from protein sources or also from carbs etc


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Looks cool matey!! Give it a bash.. how many meals you gerring in a day and do you count your protein soleley from protein sources or also from carbs etc


Just from protein sources, I cant b assed counting everything out I just go by rough averages lol.

9 meals per day mate.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

whats your training split looking like ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> whats your training split looking like ?


Varies. 2 on 1 off. Usually something like...

Chest/tris

Quads/calves

hamstrings/biceps

shoulders/traps

back/traps

Not really in that order just mix it up where necessary mate.

Also was lazy before with abs lol, but doing them usually 2/3 times per week.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You eat 9 meals a day?! Fs :lol: how do you fit them in?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> You eat 9 meals a day?! Fs :lol: how do you fit them in?


Pmsl nothing better to do with my life eh! :lol: . Training back today, heavy day :thumb: Rack pulls, BOR's and variations of pull downs me thinks.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

d-aspartic acid for low test mate if your wanting to stay natty


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> d-aspartic acid for low test mate if your wanting to stay natty


Ya i'll look into it mate, I can't really say it's fine because im gaining because the fact is it's affecting everything in my life :|. It's on the rise though slowly, but surely I guess. Doctors say they want it at LEAST at 15, it's up to 9.6 the now which is still under the normal. They said for me it should be sitting at 25 or something. But guess it's just wait and see?

I'll try this d-aspartic acid, combine it with anything else?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Howd training go sunshine  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> d-aspartic acid for low test mate if your wanting to stay natty


Who's that in your avvi mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^He said he did 200 for 2 in another thread so assuming its him! if so fkn jacked or what lol.

Didn't train tonite training partner had to get a car so just took it easy, was doing back and did shoulders yesterday so the upper back is quite sore from shrugs and rear delt work, so tomorrow heavy back!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Done back yesterday (friday) Bent over rows as more of a warm up set building up to 40 each side for 10's. Then to heavy rack pulls for 4 sets building up 100kg > 140kg > 160kg > 180kg. Sets of 8 good form, Just building up each time on the weight rather than jumping in at the deep end, want decent reppage and thats what im getting. Next II'll go up again. Then did heavy db rows building up to 58kg db's for 6. Then just finished off with some pull downs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

too much i keep telling you dead lift then chins and if you do rear delt's with back then bent over rear delts but if you do em on a delt day then job done go home


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Works for me you jobby. There is no chinning bar in the gym yet so not able to do that. I prefer rack pulls to deadlifts if I'll be honest because imo rack pulls emphasis on back more, where as deads back + hams/legs. I try to keep back isolated as I work my legs quads and hams on diff day now as you suggested before so legs are quite sore often!. Im quite a big fan of pullovers atm actually.

Anyway yesterday was a bit of a rest day from it all, went for a chinese buffet, 7 quid all you can eat. So I just loaded the plate up with tons and tons of chicken and beef, so not the worst cheat meal lol, probs just heavy in salt and some fat/sugars from sauces.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah man, all you can eat chinese is the b0llox!! May have one after my show.. and an indian.. and pizza.. apple pie n ice cream.... (Wipes dribble of SK-X0's log)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Ah man, all you can eat chinese is the b0llox!! May have one after my show.. and an indian.. and pizza.. apple pie n ice cream.... (Wipes dribble of SK-X0's log)


Yah it owns lol  , hope your training is going well buddy, your looking very well conditioned.

Trained biceps/triceps tonite, meant to do legs but feeling really crap sore throat bug going about so I knew it wouldn't have been given my all as Legs are by far my hardest day so want to be really giving it my all.

Defo adding more size, back is thickening up, arms getting bigger (triceps) and more emphasis onto upper chest. Keeping fairly lean but IDEALLY I would like to be a bit leaner...

Thinking of doing cardio, 30 min walk in morning before I eat, and 30 min at night. Say 6 days per week, not sure how this will affect me?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good idea with the cardio, although maybe 6 days a week is a bit much. I need to stop being a lazy bastard and get back to doing cardio too :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good idea with the cardio, although maybe 6 days a week is a bit much. I need to stop being a lazy bastard and get back to doing cardio too :lol:


Not so much mate it only 30 min and of that it just like a fast type walk. But true if 1 hour per day, i'll try doing it 4 days a week then and see how I get on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why dont you just do it eod? As said your still lean so its not like its a major need lol how many days do you train 4 ? Why not just do AM cardio every 2nd day atm see how that helps?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Why dont you just do it eod? As said your still lean so its not like its a major need lol how many days do you train 4 ? Why not just do AM cardio every 2nd day atm see how that helps?


Because I need to be quite tight for upcoming photos lol. But I'll give it a shot


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What photos? Lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> What photos? Lol


Stripping lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for more photos of the wasp man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Stripping lol.


Really? Lol


----------



## heno (Sep 1, 2010)

mate your arms are awesome. you train them once a week???!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

That#s his w4nking arm.. his other arm is sh1t lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> That#s his w4nking arm.. his other arm is sh1t lol


LMAO :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey, try not to be so hard on the guy, he is already mentally challenged. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

heno said:


> mate your arms are awesome. you train them once a week???!!


Yeah once a week directly.



54und3r5 said:


> That#s his w4nking arm.. his other arm is sh1t lol


Don't gotta w4nk your mum & jim do that for me :whistling: and winger watches the sad old yank :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well im not touching it tonight after that outburst!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well im not touching it tonight after that outburst!


Thats you in the bad books now jim!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh well lol...... what do you mean?........ why?........ what did i do?........ i didnt do any thing!........ i dont like being in tha bad book!.......pleas take me out of it?........ please?

please? xxx


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oh well lol...... what do you mean?........ why?........ what did i do?........ i didnt do any thing!........ i dont like being in tha bad book!.......pleas take me out of it?........ please?
> 
> please? xxx


Rep me and its a deal?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Rep me and its a deal?


did it now put me in the good book cnut:cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> did it now put me in the good book cnut:cursing:


Suppose so you reps are a bit sh1t tho, need reps off winger he has more reps so he = more alpha lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah once a week directly.
> 
> and winger watches the sad old yank :thumbup1:


Yes I watch but how does that make it sad? :confused1:

What is sad is you only do it once a week! :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Suppose so you reps are a bit sh1t tho, need reps off winger he has more reps so he = more alpha lol


I am sorry can you please repeat that sonny boy? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Suppose so you reps are a bit sh1t tho, need reps off winger he has more reps so he = more alpha lol


but we both have more then you so i am also more alpha then you lol suk my balls


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Yes I watch but how does that make it sad? :confused1:
> 
> What is sad is you only do it once a week! :whistling:


Once a fortnight and I w4nk over your protest videos you had up a few months ago :lol:



winger said:


> I am sorry can you please repeat that sonny boy? :whistling:


You know the drill cnut, rep me or i'll send jim to anally penetrate you.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> but we both have more then you so i am also more alpha then you lol suk my balls


Mate we have been over this so many times your balls are non-apparent, they have pretty much protruded back into your body. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so it just makes it more fun for me to watch you try lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so it just makes it more fun for me to watch you try lol


Wingers like 400x your age and has bigger nuts then you, :lol: .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Wingers like 400x your age and has bigger nuts then you, :lol: .


If my nuts get any bigger or longer, I will need to put my balls over a yard stick (over the quads) while taking a crap so they don't touch the water of the toilet bowl, that's how I roll! :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thats just the elasticity in the sack has gone to fuk and they swing so low and far he can catch them in his mouth!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> thats just the elasticity in the sack has gone to fuk and they swing so low and far he can catch them in his mouth!


 :lol: !


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> thats just the elasticity in the sack has gone to fuk and they swing so low and far he can catch them in his mouth!


Let's think that through shall we.

If the sack is stretched then maybe the weight of the balls did that, can you say that? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

no its just age the skin is fuked and pees could cause a droop you old ***! now i can say any thing but can you say it with your balls in your mouth?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Theres your 9th bar you schlaggg


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> no its just age the skin is fuked and pees could cause a droop you old ***! now i can say any thing but can you say it with your balls in your mouth?


Well no, only because if I was able to put my balls in my mouth they would fill up the void and leave nothing left for, well audible communication actually.

Have a nice day! :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Theres your 9th bar you schlaggg


Big Jim pointed that tid bit of a factotum out yesterday. :whistling:

Nice to see you so up on things...lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol who else on the board has 9?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol who else on the board has 9?


Probs you, winger, rs007, jw007, weeman, hackski?

Going to train legs today, will probs be a killer day as I feel fked still ill.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

haks and jw was on 7 last time i looked


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

winger


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Razorblade that you in your avi? if so what a fkn tank lol. Well done on that.

Did quads today, pretty killer session really struggled to do a lot because legs were so pumped it was that bad I couldn't actually contract them at all lol. Leg ext > leg press > hack squat then finished with some heavy abs.

Had a re-evaluation of myself, areas I need to bring up a lot more are probs overall back thickness, very upper chest and bit more of a sweep on legs. So this is an absolute cnut for me to bring up so just going to bash away at it, was going to up diet again, gaining steadily but if on sunday i've not gained anymore i'll up calories again, was thinking of adding a mass gainer maybe? not a huge mass gainer but maybe syntha 6 or somethn?

Generally speaking not sure if im gonna do the show next year because I don't even know if im going to gain much more on my sh1tty test levels which are worse then a 100 year olds, I've gained a lot so far god knows how but im doubting it will continue and i'll end up just putting fat/water on. Pretty p1ssed off and low tbh. Got my referal to the endocrologist just waiting on appointment.


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

good luck bro


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

J.E said:


> good luck bro


Cheers buddy i'll need it lol.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

yeh its me. I need a pic holding a sign or someting so people stop asking lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow fvcking hell man, you've got an awesome physique!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Syntha 6 is just a protein I believe, but True Mass by BSN is meant to be good and taste amazing, although pricey.

Btw there's an expo in Birmingham next year mate. Me, Ryan, Bri and a few others are planning on going and maybe making a weekend of it, fancy it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> yeh its me. I need a pic holding a sign or someting so people stop asking lol


Fk sake mate, perfect physique tbh.

How long has it taken you to build that?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Syntha 6 is just a protein I believe, but True Mass by BSN is meant to be good and taste amazing, although pricey.
> 
> Btw there's an expo in Birmingham next year mate. Me, Ryan, Bri and a few others are planning on going and maybe making a weekend of it, fancy it?


True mass loaded with crap is it not lol?

May do when is it?

Syntha 6 tastes gd and has good mix of protein good to take say before bed and morning maybe? it's 20 quid for a wee tub.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> True mass loaded with crap is it not lol?
> 
> May do when is it?
> 
> Syntha 6 tastes gd and has good mix of protein good to take say before bed and morning maybe? it's 20 quid for a wee tub.


Probably mate, most weight gainers are. Why not just chuck oats and stuff in with whey protein?

I tried Cytosport Cytogainer once, tasted absolutely amazing and is considered one of the best, along side True Mass and Universal's Real Gains. Gained about 5 lbs but was mostly fat tbh lol. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Probably mate, most weight gainers are. Why not just chuck oats and stuff in with whey protein?
> 
> I tried Cytosport Cytogainer once, tasted absolutely amazing and is considered one of the best, along side True Mass and Universal's Real Gains. Gained about 5 lbs but was mostly fat tbh lol. Not worth the money IMO.


Argh fk fat lol. Fk it i'll just get nutrisport again.

Gonna try that d-aspartic acid i think, see if it makes a diff?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Funnily enough I was gonna mention DAA to you on Facebook last night but forgot. Try it mate, see if it works. Don't know much about it personally.

And I'll find out more about the expo, exact dates etc and let you know. Sometime next year though so a while yet.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Body power expo- may 21-22 sat/sun, birmingham, nec arena 

On the mass gainers, why not make your own? Buy an extra tub of pro and some instant oats and whatever else you want in it and wack it all together?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Could be a plan lol. hate oats tbh but could try chucking in another carb.

Changing back workout me thinks, gonna just aim for heavy compounds to realllllly bring the back thickness + width up. Looking at:

Hyper Extentions (few sets for warm up before deadlift)

Deadlifts -

T-bar Row -

DB Row -

Wide Grip Pullups -

Im quite liking the t-bar rows at the moment, really feel it as an exercise great for adding thickness to overall back. wide grip chins + db row pretty essential for overall lat width/thickness. Deadlifts for lower back but also the whole back overall. Planning going heavy as poss on the deadlifting hence the hyper extensions feel it warms the lower back up well...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddy i do deads and feel them just as much in my traps, rhomboids, rear delts and little in lats as i do in lower back.

is form good? do a vid and post it up?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy i do deads and feel them just as much in my traps, rhomboids, rear delts and little in lats as i do in lower back.
> 
> is form good? do a vid and post it up?


I said lower back but whole back overall :thumb: .

And yeah my forms pretty good I don't lift as heavy as you though but I have strict form, same on the t-bar rows really strict form.

What grip do you use for deadlifts? mixed or just overhand? And what kind of stance?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> Brutal self assessment of your physique. That is so refreshing. What are you up to this weekend mate?


Need results bro.

I've got a good size as it is for how long i've been training but it's a case of bringing any of those lagging parts up. Every bber here will have something that slightly lags. Yet have an awesome part. Such as Con's back or Jim's back/legs? ya legs look pretty awesome in that pic jim.

Imo for the back and legs these parts in particular are the hardest to bring up for anyone because of the intensity it takes, they are the biggest muscle groups and need to take the most punishment imo. People waste to much time on sh1tty exercises variations of this and that, just stick to the basics but load up on weight heavyy and finish off with those others. Makes a lot of sense, con's back is massive he deadlifts A LOT, jim's legs are big he squats A LOT. Even though gear may be used still these are the mass builders gear or no gear.

And stayed in last night mate rest. Tonight just sorting work out really. Need to cut up a wee bitty more. Im looking in quite good shape tbh but just want to be a bit tighter. So just gonna up the cardio a bit instead of cutting/dropping food. Maybe take some basic fat burner yohimbine/green tea etc, and mild diuretic aqua ban/dandelion/vit c etcc. 90% of the time when I feel fat it's actually just retained water and once it drains off I feel better for it lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I said lower back but whole back overall :thumb: .
> 
> And yeah my forms pretty good I don't lift as heavy as you though but I have strict form, same on the t-bar rows really strict form.
> 
> What grip do you use for deadlifts? mixed or just overhand? And what kind of stance?


i use a mixed grip with no straps but for real heavy sets i use an over hand with straps.

stance i was doing was wide footing but con said to bring feet in and use legs more in dead lift and whata ya know...... my dead lift went through the roof lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i use a mixed grip with no straps but for real heavy sets i use an over hand with straps.
> 
> stance i was doing was wide footing but con said to bring feet in and use legs more in dead lift and whata ya know...... my dead lift went through the roof lol


Ya thats a good idea! And it would work pretty well tbh...

Why don't you enter strong-man comps mate? your pretty damn strong for your age. I know you have injuries etc cropping up but even with your injuries your lifts are pretty damn good. Not sure what your bench press is? but know your squats and deadlifting is ace.

Had good night tonight, looking at getting a bit tighter, assessing cardio options. Not really just for the fact of that, but like to feel healthy so maybe going to do walking before breakfast 30 min or hour. 5 times per week but still keeping food v high. I have a pretty sendentary life atm so not like im burning a ton of calories with work etc...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Ya thats a good idea! And it would work pretty well tbh...
> 
> Why don't you enter strong-man comps mate? your pretty damn strong for your age. I know you have injuries etc cropping up but even with your injuries your lifts are pretty damn good. *Not sure what your bench press is?* but know your squats and deadlifting is ace.
> 
> Had good night tonight, looking at getting a bit tighter, assessing cardio options. Not really just for the fact of that, but like to feel healthy so maybe going to do walking before breakfast 30 min or hour. 5 times per week but still keeping food v high. I have a pretty sendentary life atm so not like im burning a ton of calories with work etc...


160x5-6 but holding back as pec had a niggle then i tried 180 and thats when it went ping! you saw pic of bruise in my journal?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

*LATEST BULK PICS!!*


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yeah dan im japanese and fat.

You really are a dumb geordie :lol: !


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

at least hes got some kind of tan tho Dan


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

This is me after my cut. Looking gd with results atm, 5% body fat pretty ripped.


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

lay off the dnp bro and no offense are you male or female ??? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> ^Yeah dan im japanese and fat.
> 
> You really are a dumb geordie :lol: !


tan, hair, pose. All very similar...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

DGS said:


> at least hes got some kind of tan tho Dan


**** me, that hurt my feelings.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dan said:


> tan, hair, pose. All very similar...


I'll give you the tan, but hair? his hairs braided into a cornrow type style? my hairs short cut. Pose, I usually don't smile much and hes got a huge cheeser on him.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyway, trained chest and tris tonight, pretty solid session. Decline bench for a change 60kg for couple of warm ups. 100kg for 10, 110kg for 9, 120kg for 6. First time back to benching in zzzz 6 months went pretty well tbh. Incline flyes 20kg for 8/25kg for 8/ 30kg for 8, small burnout set wit 15kg for 12 nice n slow to squeeze. Just finished off with some flyes.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats some nice decline benching! What was the angle roughly? Low decline or high?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice benching big man


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Low angle tbh, just slight decline, pretty standard? wanted a small change, change is always good. Gonna start deadlifting again, was doing rack pulls for a while but will change back to deadlift.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats best i find, ive tryed top height decline and its a nightmare for balance lol have you changed gym from

Bannantynes or whatever yet? I remember you saying you were gona cause they were cvntish staff lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> I'll give you the tan, but hair? his hairs braided into a cornrow type style? my hairs short cut. Pose, I usually don't smile much and hes got a huge cheeser on him.


 :lol: why you take the pic of you off?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey SK, Been a while Mate!!! How goes life???


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats best i find, ive tryed top height decline and its a nightmare for balance lol have you changed gym from
> 
> Bannantynes or whatever yet? I remember you saying you were gona cause they were cvntish staff lol


Ya m8 too high a decline is hard to balance and awkward. Yep at a good bb'ing gym now so learning a lot more!



Dan said:


> :lol: why you take the pic of you off?


What pic did I take off?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Salias said:


> Hey SK, Been a while Mate!!! How goes life???


Good mate thx, hows things with you?

Got the all clear for definite on liver scans and what not, the problem before was just a blockage of stones and sludge but they say it's sorted so pretty happy about that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good about the gym! Whats the equipment like? Heavy dbs and alot of plates?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Good mate thx, hows things with you?
> 
> Got the all clear for definite on liver scans and what not, the problem before was just a blockage of stones and sludge but they say it's sorted so pretty happy about that.


things are busy in army land, but good!!! :beer: great news on the stones mate!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good about the gym! Whats the equipment like? Heavy dbs and alot of plates?


Good, inc bench, decline bench, flat bench, power cage, proper leg press, hack squat, heavy db's, tons of platesss.



Salias said:


> things are busy in army land, but good!!! :beer: great news on the stones mate!!!


 Good stuff mate, working hard then eh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice man! Whats it called? Is it the one in bathgate you were talking about before?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice man! Whats it called? Is it the one in bathgate you were talking about before?


Yeah thats the one bud, have some reps lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Natty fly by!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Natty fly by!


wheres my reps wingerrrr


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> wheres my reps wingerrrr


Swinging!

I shot my wad for the next 24 hours so be patient my young apprentice!

You only rep me if I visit your journal, see you tomorrow..lol

It's tough for a guy like me that doesn't have a journal.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn i have quite a good memory  lol have some back x


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey Ryan that Avi title ROCKS!!!! lol REPS!!!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey Ryan that Avi title ROCKS!!!! lol REPS!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol thanks mate! Got my stuff btw if you havent seen in jims journal


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bet you're looking foward to trying it before a workout now mate. Btw my journal's been updated


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did it today buddy, felt a bit more energy but only took one scoop of asgt, think i may try it 1 asgt and 2 ap see how that works! And no probs mate just getting through all the journals im subbed to then updating mines lol yours is next


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Let me know how you get on ryan!

Going to train legs today, will be a fkn beast of a workout and tbh I almost dread doing them as training partner puts me thru fkn hell beyond limits lol.

So got Anadraulic Pump. So will take ASGT and AP 15 min before workout and let you know how it goes!

Chest is still agony from mondays workout lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate  hope the sessions ace! Let me knoe how the combo made you feel :thumbup1:

Il be taking it tomos for chest :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

with the asgt and ap mate i found asgt 30 mins pre and ap 15 mins to be the best


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hilly said:


> with the asgt and ap mate i found *asgt 30 mins pre and ap 15 mins to be the best*


THIS!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Il give this a try :thumb: do you take 1 asgt and 2 ap hilly?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just seen your sig scott! You a rep also now?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yeah bro!

And yeah so took 2 scoop asgt 30 min before and 2 scoop ap 15 min before, and cheers for diet tips you gave me hilly!

So trained legs, if I'll be honest I've got a lot of crap on my mind so wasn't very focused at start, stupid slag who is now an ex got rid of her... and the colitis has been playing up a bit so lost quite a bit of fluid thru diahreeah, on a better side im looking quite a bit more leaner and fuller which is good.

Anyway fk all that, and down to the session. Didn't go very heavy on the leg press, went for a killer workout most would probs say too much but god damn it had my legs on fire! Just for change lifted lighter but focused more on the contraction etcc. Went a lil bit like this.

Leg press 12 reps /240/260/280/300

Leg ext giant drop sets 8 full contracted, 8 full slow (6 second) contractions, 8 partials. 3 sets.

Leg ext - 8 full on stack x4. drop set half the weight for 8 then 2 bars off each time. few sets of that.

Leg Press 12 reps on 240kg wide, then 12 close. Finish few negatives with help x3 sets.

Honestly after this my legs were agony, I probs didn't type that out right as kind of went along with pushing it as much as possible! couldn't walk tbh lol. Meant to do calves but just gave them a miss, doing back tomorrow say may throw calves and abs in.

Legs are really starting to grow and looking a lot better then they used to, which is a good thing. Things are coming together now. Just a case of keep adding to it! Im not expecting to get big gains at the moment due to my test still being quite sh1tty, and also the colitis playing up so I have toilet 6x a day, so losing a fair bit of fluid so make me feel quite tired, but just battle thru it!. Im just going to cut up a wee bit at the moment my abs are starting to really come thru but want them to come thru more so!

Anyone rate preperation H for tighting loose skin? not stretch marks don't care about having them lol, but loose skin? cheers.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No probs on the tips mate 

prep h will only remove water and tighten skin up short term mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> No probs on the tips mate
> 
> prep h will only remove water and tighten skin up short term mate


So if you put it on forever, like every day forever :laugh:?

Nah well don't suppose there is any other solutions? not surgery tbh it's not that bad lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haah yeh forever. I remember reading on a board some were a group of lads used to lash it on 10 hours or something before a night out around their stomach to improve 6 pack when out on the pull lmao.

Not a bad idea tho i have to say


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly said:


> haah yeh forever. I remember reading on a board some were a group of lads used to lash it on 10 hours or something before a night out around their stomach to improve 6 pack when out on the pull lmao.
> 
> Not a bad idea tho i have to say


Thats an idea, does it not smell bad though? tbh my body fat aint low enough to have the full deck on show lol. I've got fairly visible abs but nothing spectacular atm.

If I rubbed it all over the guns would it make my biceps look even more ripped/bigger? :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was meant to be going to blackpool 2moro. if i do i may have a bath in the stuff 2night lmao


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ^Yeah bro!
> 
> And yeah so took 2 scoop asgt 30 min before and 2 scoop ap 15 min before, and cheers for diet tips you gave me hilly!
> 
> ...


just be happy im out of the gym at the mo scott if you think training legs with ricky is hard lol he trains legs like a 12 yr old girl and you can tell him i said that


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> just be happy im out of the gym at the mo scott if you think training legs with ricky is hard lol he trains legs like a 12 yr old girl and you can tell him i said that


Haha, it was hard mate, gaz and barry put both us thru our paces.

Trained back tonight was a good blast.

Richies putting the size back on mate, you should be pleased when you come back bro.!

hope the leg is coming along ok btw!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Haha, it was hard mate, gaz and barry put both us thru our paces.
> 
> Trained back tonight was a good blast.
> 
> ...


if hes been doing as told he should be the biggest hes been in that condition with the least amount of gear hes ever used his previous heaviest was just over 19st bloated to hell hes now 18 12 with striated quads on bugger all juice


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> if hes been doing as told he should be the biggest hes been in that condition with the least amount of gear hes ever used his previous heaviest was just over 19st bloated to hell hes now 18 12 with striated quads on bugger all juice


Ya defo mate, hes staying really lean, if anything I'd say even less body fat, but is packing on size. So defo coming along. Hes putting in the effort, defo progressing, and well conditioned so no doubt means less dieting come next year so he can focus on keep adding mass.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

drunk bump :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Disaster striked again. Colitis has flared up yet again... constantly going to toilet etc, never eat anything on saturday, or sunday tbh. Today tried to eat more but really struggling... Maintenance drugs are obv not working, hospital want to put me back on steroids (cortico-steroids, prednisolone) but I don't want to as thats what fked up my hormones badly, as I have appointment with endocrologist next week about that...

So I've asked them really just to remove the bowel as I cant b assed with this shyt anymore, getting refferal to surgeon in the next couple of week, so will see what they have to say, think they can do all in one procedure and remove the whole large intestine, said it doesn't effect what I can eat or that, but it's probs the best option...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You can get your bowel removed? Would that mean you wouldnt be able to shyt? Surely that would cause something diff with your digestive system


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> You can get your bowel removed? Would that mean you wouldnt be able to shyt? Surely that would cause something diff with your digestive system


No small intestine does all that, large intestine doesnt they remove the whole large intestine and usually your left with a colostomy bag.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, wtfs the large intestine for then? lol and whats the bag thing ? something they put in? as long as it doesnt effect you in any major way then thats all good bud :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I know but ive nt really got a choice atm do i?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Well im on high dose pentasa atm, but dunno if its doing much, next step is back on the steroids prednisolone but i dont fkn want them.

got appointment with endorcroligist next week so see what happens i guess.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

there must be some alternative mate? surely they have some way of stopping it all together without cutting you open?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> there must be some alternative mate? surely they have some way of stopping it all together without cutting you open?


Not really mate, not long term


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww sounds sh1t man, hope they can do something for you!

xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Not really mate, not long term


gutter matee  im guessing getting the instestine cut out is the long term option thing?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter matee  im guessing getting the instestine cut out is the long term option thing?


Well I highly doubt it's gonna grow back :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Well I highly doubt it's gonna grow back :lol: :lol: :thumb:


fuk you cvnt :lol: you know what i meant!!! :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Not really mate, not long term


well then let them mate if it solves the probs a few weeks of healing up is better then a life time of probs?

if you want you can pm me about gh and healing post op?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahhh mate unlucky, to be honest i would keep hold of my intestine if i was you, do you really want a stoma when something in the future could be developed to cure your condition, or make it more bearable to live with ?

What type of colitis have you got mate ?

Have the doctors told you about the possibility of a type of hydrocortisone enema ? I have read that as a treatment in my pharmacology book.... they could of course use different steroids, but that should act locally to aid the problem.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh i see, wtfs the large intestine for then? lol and whats the bag thing ? something they put in? as long as it doesnt effect you in any major way then thats all good bud :thumb:


Large intestine is for water reabsorption and some minerals for the most part, and bile salt reabsorption at the bottom nearing the rectum


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Ahhh mate unlucky, to be honest i would keep hold of my intestine if i was you, do you really want a stoma when something in the future could be developed to cure your condition, or make it more bearable to live with ?
> 
> What type of colitis have you got mate ?
> 
> Have the doctors told you about the possibility of a type of hydrocortisone enema ? I have read that as a treatment in my pharmacology book.... they could of course use different steroids, but that should act locally to aid the problem.


Im not to sure mate, they have me on pentasa atm, not really doing much they said another drug call azathyoprin or something? but they said it has side effects as its quite potent.

They said they wanted to put me back on steroids (cortico-steroids) but I said no because they have fked up my hormones badly as it is!

And it's the NHS mate they won't give me anything thats expensive.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, you just cant get a break can ya!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Im not to sure mate, they have me on pentasa atm, not really doing much they said another drug call azathyoprin or something? but they said it has side effects as its quite potent.
> 
> They said they wanted to put me back on steroids (cortico-steroids) but I said no because they have fked up my hormones badly as it is!
> 
> And it's the NHS mate they won't give me anything thats expensive.


Ask and they might just give it to you though, steroid enema is meant to be quite effective, and as very little actually gets into the blood supply sides shouldn't be too bad at all!

what do you mean f'ed your hormones up btw ?

That patensa is a Non-steroidal-anti-inflamatory-drug, like aspirin.. pretty similar in structure too.

It will be by no means as effective as a steroid alternative.

Azathioprine looks pretty nasty, just had a browse at it.

If it were me i would go for a controlled release steroid oral

or an enema - but it depends how far up the large bowel it is.. as the enema can only reach too far, unless you have a super runny one which you will struggle to keep up there even with your tight buns methinks


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Ask and they might just give it to you though, steroid enema is meant to be quite effective, and as very little actually gets into the blood supply sides shouldn't be too bad at all!
> 
> what do you mean f'ed your hormones up btw ?
> 
> ...


Ok mate I will ask about that!.

And it f'd up my hormones because idk it shut down my HPTA, my balls shrunk and it's been like that for 6 MONTHS! I have appointment with endocrologist next week, I have low test its been checked via blood tests. I feel shyt all the time and no sex drive etc, fkn nytmare and it prednisone that caused it tbh.

The pentasa idk i doubled up on dose to try get it to work better but I've stopped going to toilet as often, other day I was going 6-8 times, but now today only 3 but there stilll a lot of blood....

Azathioprin they are looking at giving me as maintenace drug if pentasa doesn't work. cheers.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Ok mate I will ask about that!.
> 
> And it f'd up my hormones because idk it shut down my HPTA, my balls shrunk and it's been like that for 6 MONTHS! I have appointment with endocrologist next week, I have low test its been checked via blood tests. I feel shyt all the time and no sex drive etc, fkn nytmare and it prednisone that caused it tbh.
> 
> ...


yeah maybe try the Azathioprine short term, while looking for something less harsh ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> yeah maybe try the Azathioprine short term, while looking for something less harsh ?


The azathioprine would be at least 8 weeks I think as it takes longer to kick in? but theres nothing else mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tell your endocrinologist that you want to have babies and they will prescribe HCG and it tells the balls to start working.

Over here if you tell them that you don't want kids they wont prescribe HCG because it is too expensive. Funny, in Mexico that stuff is very cheap, bastards.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Tell your endocrinologist that you want to have babies and they will prescribe HCG and it tells the balls to start working.
> 
> Over here if you tell them that you don't want kids they wont prescribe HCG because it is too expensive. Funny, in Mexico that stuff is very cheap, bastards.


Good idea on trying to get the HCG!

Lets hope the NHS wants more babies to deliver though :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ lol, okay i'll keep that in mind! for next thursday.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> ^ lol, okay i'll keep that in mind! for next thursday.


You better, otherwise you will be on TRT for the rest of your life, you don't want that do you?

HCG will bring back your levels back to normal.

Read studies of guys that have had testicular atrophy since child hood and they were back to normal lickety split.

How do I know this? Been there done that son!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

winger said:


> You better, otherwise you will be on TRT for the rest of your life, you don't want that do you?
> 
> HCG will bring back your levels back to normal.
> 
> ...


HCG is sooo good, I have to say best non-steroidal med for me, just how fast it works, the fact that it is helping me churn out testosterone, my testosterone... great little peptide!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Lol so tempting that you guys say that! well I can get it anytime, but suppose better if I can get it from endocrologist.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> ^Lol so tempting that you guys say that! well I can get it anytime, but suppose better if I can get it from endocrologist.


Within 2-3 days you will be sporting wood so hard a cat cant scratch it!

My wife does an HCG diet with HCG and feels great, all on a 500k a day diet!

When I had mass shutdown the HCG made me feel normal within 2-3 days.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump.. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/112335-lg-sciences-lipotropic-protein-giveaway-get-here.html#post1887181

LG Sciences lipotropic protein giveaway ^ check it out, 5 winners to be announced.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How are you feeling boss?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

still quite crappp mate, but weirdly enough im hitting all sorts of pb's in the gym lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> still quite crappp mate, but weirdly enough im hitting all sorts of pb's in the gym lol.


Funny you say that, because when I had low tes levels I looked the best I have ever looked, for about a year.

What people didn't see was I was needy, clingy, bitchy, emotional, anxious, suicidal with no sex drive, but looked awesome.

Remembering at the time was I wish I looked like sh1t and all my hormone levels were back to normal.

My lifts were all good, but for some reason only hard core cardio would help me to sleep from all the pinned up energy and anxiousness.

Now I wish I looked like that with the way I feel now..lol

I do not think that high levels of tes is the end all be all for bodybuilding. All hormones have to be in place for optimum growth and emotional happiness.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this as not in a while. Think test levels are on the rise maybe lol.

But the prednisone im on atm is making me feel shyt, randomly sweating and really fkn itchy, itchy legs, belly, back etc. On plus side my appetite is back and feeling a bit better...

Had photos and video back from tht fashion show look not 2 bad shape lol.

Training chest tomorrow I think. Back seems to be coming on leaps and bounds, width is coming right out on both chest and lats.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Isn't prednisone the stuff that you have to taper off of?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yes mate. 40 > 35 > 30 > 25 and so on.

Anyway thought i'd update this a little, been a little down lately so haven't been posting as much.... just had a bad time with bowel flare up etc. So anyway trained back tonight, alough I admit I feel shyt a lot of the time I seem to be still gaining, in particular I've noticed my back come right out, lats seemed to have popped out mega, much better width and thickness in overall back which was an ideal goal!

Anyway added deadlifts into routine now just building it up slowly making sure my forms ace, don't want any injurys. Anyway:

100kg for 12

120kg for 12

140kg for 10

160kg for 6

Then jumped to t-bar rowing mainly for target of 8 reps squeeze hold pause etc... 3 plates > 4 plates up to 5 plates then drop set.

Then finished off with some pull down variation couple of heavy sets then a couple of nice slow contractions squeezing as much blood into lats as poss, was aching and pumped after that....

Probs taking tomorrow off or maybe do legs... have hospital tomorrow endo + bowel.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are strong on deads for not really doing them.

How many miligrams are you taking of the prednisone?

Prednisone makes you hold lots of water and gives people a moon face, you don't seem to have that problem.

My buddy takes it and when he was taking 60 he felt great and almost remodeled his house..lol

He told the doctor he felt great and the doctor told him it was the prednisone.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Prednisone makes you feel shyt trust me mate, taking 40mg a day and yeah hold a wee bit of water, it's fairly obvious to the eye but not to much. moon face is only if using large doses.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

40mg is still on the high side big man.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice mate, where in scotland u from?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Just outside edinburgh bro.

Prednisone is shyt atm, im keeping a nice full size, but holding water on basically lower stomach/hips and face. Reason I know this is because I've still got good definition on back, shoulders, arms, pecs etc very solid but suddenly been watery around the hips which sucks. So just gonna cut the diet down, cut carbs down to say 150g a day or less but keep good fat intake fairly decent amount along with high prot. Low sodium etc.

Training shoulders tomorrow, training partners off so training with the infamous dazz greenz I think?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

On health issues... been to see GI specialists today, so going into hosp on monday to try other treatment in terms of cortico-steroid enemas (as thermanbolic said before). Sucks but better then staying on this sh1tty prednisolone, same thing really but 100 times less side effect because it doesn't have to go thru blood, body etc. Also been to endoencrologist so had more blood taken for that.

Alough had low test, wanted to add that been taking t-911 by LG Sciences for a while now (4 wks) usually take 3 per day. Defo noticed effects from that in terms of higher sex drive, so im assuming it's raising my testosterone? defo raising libido so im assuming test is recovering.... Only blood tests that I get back will tell... Aside from that other effects noticed is a more "leaning out" effect, not so much "fat loss" I don't ever really carry much fat at all... But defo noticed more hardening of muscle. Diets been pretty poor the last couple of weeks due to the flare up...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think I love you. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Who doesn't  .

Trained Shoulders tonight, was a v v good session, they were pumped so bad it was painful lol. Took anadraulic pump before hand so gave me a good pump. Really starting to pop out, very wide and boulder like, just a case of adding more mass/thickness onto them. I didn't have a set routine just did as I went along:

Military Press - 4 sets (20kg (8 reps), 25kg (8 reps) (, 30kg (6 reps), 10kg (12 slow rest pause).

Shoulder Press (machine) - 80 for 8 + superset with front raise, 90 for 8 + superset with front raise, 100 (stack) for 5 + superset with front raise (dumbbells).

Side raise (strict, 10/12/14kg for 12.)

Face Pull (3 sets heavy 3 second pause for squeeze)

Finished off with some shrugs.

Dunno if that makes much sense lol, worked a killer though defo. Shoulders were on fire. Defo adding more mass, everythings coming together, especially my back. No idea how with the state of my body with the flare ups. Not complaining mind you!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do you train tomorrow?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Do you train tomorrow?


Yeah gonna do arms tomorrow I think then legs sunday. I know it's 3 days in a row but I go into hospital on monday for a few days to try find treatment so won't be at the gym for a while so just stocking up before then lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Yeah gonna do arms tomorrow I think then legs sunday. I know it's 3 days in a row but I go into hospital on monday for a few days to try find treatment so won't be at the gym for a while so just stocking up before then lol.


Got ya. Just wondering, only because you say you have low tes levels and it's easy to over train, but when I had low tes levels I looked the best I have ever looked.

I still trained heavy but lowered the volume and upped intensity. One set to failure per exercise.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Got ya. Just wondering, only because you say you have low tes levels and it's easy to over train, but when I had low tes levels I looked the best I have ever looked.
> 
> I still trained heavy but lowered the volume and upped intensity. One set to failure per exercise.


Weird that, but I'd agree. I look the biggest I've ever been at the moment :L. And im also the strongest I have ever been at the moment so fk knows.

Winger was this back in 19-canteen?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh that's it, pick on the old guy will ya.

Have you weened yourself off of mothers milk yet? :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Not yet mate, can't beat breast milk, thats where the size comes from lol.

You picking your nuts off the ground yet?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> ^Not yet mate, can't beat breast milk, thats where the size comes from lol.
> 
> You picking your nuts off the ground yet?


Been there done that, I use a hammock.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

fvck sake, been to endo today to get results and yet again the testosterone has fkn dropped. It went up a wee bit last time it was checked to 9.6, now it's dropped to 7.2 fck sake. Not happy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

this is nuts with your test man! they should get there fingers out there asses and fecking fix it!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> ^Not yet mate, can't beat breast milk, thats where the size comes from lol.
> 
> You picking your nuts off the ground yet?


ok that had me on the floor laughing!!!! :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Breast milk is AWESOME for bb'ers....it is what got Bri on stage in the first place! Perfect nutrition in a lovely soft suckable teet:wub:

I mis my milky boobies....maybe i should start a course of domperridon(sp?) Can buy it as Motillium here....makes you lactate.....anyone want to buy some breast milk?...have to extract by yourself...every 3-5 hours


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sy. said:


> Hey bruh txt me when your out of hosp! Remember that swinger couple that want to meet up with me? :lol: theyv sent me some pics you have to see
> 
> Hope everythin goes well anyway :thumb:


SK-XO, text him and get back with us. :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sy. said:


> hehe as soon as i'm AL i'll share my experience hopefully with pics and vids.. some older married couple.. the wife approached me with the offer of nailing her while her husband watches and who am i to refuse :lol: scott gonna be my right hand man haha


I got wood just reading that sh1t!

Oh man, let's hope Ser doesn't see this thread...lol

Sy, you rock! :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Sy. said:


> :lol: Just took a load of pics to send them now.. drunk posing never a good idea :whistling:
> 
> arranging dates as we speak but im just a bit wary about going myself first time ever doing somethin like it.. only 19 and she is 34.. duno about her husband.
> 
> Bit concerned when I get to hotel i'm gonna get tied up and bummed to death though hmm


I heard there was a married couple sweeping across the nation doing exactly this. preying on ugly 19 yearolds who are gagging for a shag of any 34year old munter

:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sy. said:


> You got me scared now :lol:
> 
> Date been arranged for saturday night :thumb: starting to get nervous..
> 
> and ugly? you horrible [email protected] :lol:


Bump for Saturday pics.. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^No normal range is 10-30 but thats for overall men, for my age it should be say 25-30.... 10 is like for an 80 year old :L.

Anyway thats me out the hospital after 5 days, grueling days, luckily I never lived off hospital food and had lots of chicken, steak etc brought in. I also took a pic of my back relaxed basically out of boredum, no pump or that but just of back width, pretty ****ty pic tho as I had 2 take it myself some how lol in my hospital toilet.

http://i55.tinypic.com/2v0hjcy.jpg

(Pic is absolutely massive for some reason so theres a link to it lol.)

Alough not best pic shows a decent amount and if compared to start of my journal shows progress, im pretty happy tbh, as I've really nailed my training to a tee... I took on board what con said a while back on here about really squeezing and holding the reps out on the back, and it's defo worked big time.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also since I got out of hospital today at about 4pm I went to the gym basically straight after :L. Trained Chest/Triceps, started off a bit shakey for some reason muscles felt a bit weird but defo got into it hard and heavy and very good progress, filled out a lot more as well but keeping pretty lean, solid and tight. Holding some water still as on the pred so that kinda sucks as feel a bit bloated. Anyway changed things up:

Incline Flyes (Heavy & strict movement slow) - 25kg for 8, 30kg for 8, 35kg for 8 drop down to 15kg for 12 nice and slow stretching it out.

Decline Bench Press - Again strict movement 3 sets 80kg, 90kg finished with 60kg.

Tricep skull crushers (dumbbells) - 20kg each hand for 8, 25kg each hand for 8.

Tricep Pushdown (Strict) 8 reps for 3 sets (Just guessed weight on lat pulldown)

Nothing spectacular looking but hard to explain the technique, really focusing on squeezing, rest pause, and keeping tension on muscle, seem to respond a lot better this way, obviously the weight isn't as heavy if you go by numbers, but it is very heavy if you go by quality over quantity.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad your out now mate, how you feeling? Nice back shot, think tiny pic is maybe the erong link you should be using lol! You probs started shakey cause you were just out of hospital you mad man :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Getting there mate, feeling a bit better, meant to add the bowel seems to be in remission now so a lot better. So hopefully it stays like that but only time will tell.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Here scott in my dream last night I came first in class and won overall in a bb'ing comp.. Wishful dreaming perhaps?
> 
> Guess what my posing music was though? .. Shakira - Hip's don't lie :lol:
> 
> ...


That the bnbf comp lol?

Good choice of song i'd prefer to go with "shes a maniac on the dance floor" Do a stifler dance outta american pie wedding.

Get a new phone and stop buying oxys!

Hosp has giving me medication to help stop inflamation see what happens.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Obviously
> 
> Die! :lol:
> 
> Im getting a new phone on thurs so u can keep me updated with ur bowel movements then


Lmfao.... It's been quiet lately so your unlucky.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Been feeling quite bloated, watery, think it's the prednisone... was pretty bad yesterday and today but it's went away a fair bit by tonight.. Anyway trained back yesterday was an intense session, feeling it like hell today. Incorporated the deadlifts now, first time really in 6 months so will just work on them as defo best exercise don't know why I took them out, anyway...

Deadlift - (60k warmup x2), 100kg for 8, 140kg for 8, 160kg for 8.

T-bar Row - 2 plates for 8, 3 plates for 8, 4 plates for 8, 5 plates - (had to stop as couldn't stop shaking as lower back was so fkn pumped from the deadlifts and couldn't balance myself. Good note to keep in future to do t-bars after pulldowns so lactic acid disperses from lower back.)

Pull overs - 35kg for 8, 40kg for 8, 45 kg for 8

Finished with some pulldowns.

Basically today whole back is tight, major doms in upper traps, lats lol. Big leg session planned tomorrow.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

160kg for 8 is not bad for not doing them in 6 months.

I just started doing them again after a year lay off and just taking it easy.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> 160kg for 8 is not bad for not doing them in 6 months.
> 
> I just started doing them again after a year lay off and just taking it easy.


Yah i've been feeling it the next fkn 2 days lol. Love deadlifts because of this as it's just a pure mass builder... I'll build it up each week hopefully getting stronger and stronger. Even adding small amounts on each week, another 5kg or something.

Anyway had no sleep again last night and tired today which fkn sucks as it's meant to be big quad day today... Fkn nitemare. Going to up the ASGT to 3 scoops and 3 scoops anadraulic pump and see what happens lol.

Been taking the asgt + ap for a few weeks now and still feeling the effects, asgt always gives me the endurance so I can carry on and on in a session, 2 scoops works well tho... the anadraulic pump I like as it's not loaded with stimulants and just adds well to the stack giving good pumps, alough the back pump from doing back on tuesday was disgusting lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained quads + calves yesterday, basically today legs are throbbing sore lol. Was quite hard to work out as had A LOT of wind, constantly letting one go, and cramping up, I've put this down to sweet potato, the starchyness seems to be giving me gas, back to pasta I guess. Kept it pretty simple but intesnsity thruout, leg press for 4 heavy sets, superset 3 sets of leg ext + hack squat and finished with squats, then onto calves for 5 sets. Gonna train shoulders today


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You can't beat a good fart mate! Ha! Better out than in, maybe the return to pasta is a good idea though, just in case of an accident! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> You can't beat a good fart mate! Ha! Better out than in, maybe the return to pasta is a good idea though, just in case of an accident! :lol:


Lol i know m8, on each rep whilst on my set of leg press I was busting a fart out, didn't help that it stunk as well lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained Shoulders tonight, was a decent session, still a bit tired but just mixed things up. Took the usual asgt + anadraulic pump before session woke me up quite a bit more, got a good pump in the shoulders, felt quite full. Water bloat seems to be subsiding a bit, abs are looking tighter, but it's all in my head until im off the prednisolone just gotta stay focused. Eating hasn't been to bad but need to sort the diet more:

meal 1: 4 full eggs, 2 slices wholemeal toast, 50g protein shake, 50g oats

meal 2: 2 chicken legs + 60g wholemeal pasta some veg

meal 3: 50g protein , 50g oats + 2 spoon olive oil (asgt 30 min before gym, ap 15 before)

meal 4: 50g protein + 2 bananas some glutamine

meal 5: sirloine steak (large), 60g wholemeal pasta

Thats so far... nothing really counted out as such just loading it all in. Will prob cut the carbs back whilst am on the pred, then when off put them back up.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> You deleted facebook then?
> 
> whose gonna annoy me now no one will chat sh!t to me constantly :lol:


Lol you have rurrurudrurhdurrururhdurhdri to do that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> No we have proper intellectual conversations and sh!t..
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Not like the waffle about how many times you've laid down some brown cable that day :tongue:


An example of your "intellectual" conversations is how you have a sexual fantasy to milk and suck on that guy whos been on oxys for 2 years in your gyms cone shaped gyno nips.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Got a pal to take a side shot yesterday, my posing isn't of the best which I know...

I thought I was looking not 2 bad, still holding a bit of water due to all of these tablets im on (prednisone) so excess water from the excess cortisol.... Don't think I've lost too much size from all the hospital mess I've been in over this year.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers for the pic, can replace my old desktop background now :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

HJL said:


> cheers for the pic, can replace my old desktop background now :thumb:


Lmao... Idk y it come up so big mate... not sure how to fix that


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

looking big in the new pic mate, what you on prednisone for btw?....im sure when you come off them your test will shoot up bro :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

D92 said:


> looking big in the new pic mate, what you on prednisone for btw?....im sure when you come off them your test will shoot up bro :thumbup1:


my bowel mate, i have ulcerative colitis and it was to get it under control. On it for another 4 weeks and a bit.

Hopefully the same bud.

gave you some reps as you had to many red bars lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

This is better.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ Lol cheers. have some reps bro.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Not looking bad at all in the pic mate. Just goes to show that no matter what wounds/injuries/medical problems you get, there's no excuse for it all to fall way behind and i'm sure you'll motivate a hell of a lot a people who are going through problems at the minute.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Back from gym trained Chest n triceps tonight was a great session, like really great. Had a good pump and examined physique after and was looking a lot fuller but leaner. Looks like the sat night blow out has done me good. Just took asgt 30 min before plus 15 mins before the anadraulic pump but I put a further half scoop in, chest was mega pumped, and triceps were blitzed. Pretty happy now lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained back 2 days ago, Still going up and up on the lifits, dlift, 100kg for 8, 150kg for 8, 180kg for 7. Wanted 8 though but was really fked after the 150 for some reason, and just felt over-gassed. Will do 180 again next week and get the 8 and move up to 185/190 week after just slowly moving it up don't want any injurys so not going to wild.

Then did some machine rows for change but emphasis on the negative, then some strict pull overs 30kg/40kg/45kg dumbbell for 8's. And finished with some strict heavy pulldowns.

Today back is pretty agony (doms) but good feeling lol. Everything feels worked. Had yesterday off and planning on doing quads and calves probs today.

Body wise everything feels like it's coming together now, both shape wise + size. Becoming more fuller but staying lean, water has pretty much drained away from me so stomach looks a lot better nice n flat lol. Backs starting to really come out so lats are big improvement. Triceps are coming on greatly as well.

Target points of weakness are more emphasis on the upper chest bringing it up so chipping away at that.... quads and hamstrings are generally progressing well but as always could do with some more size on legs, calves are pretty crap so trying to bring them up.... Shoulders are sitting nice and wide and starting to put more thickness on them but could still do with more thickness on the medial delt.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good chest session tonight...

Incline Barbell Bench - 60k (warmup), 100kg for 8, 120kg for 8, 130kg for 6 (1 assisted).

Incline Flyes - 25kg for 8, 30kg for 8, 35kg for 8 (2 assisted).

Tricep pushdowns (not sure of weight as on lat pulldown (in pounds) heavy though)

Skullcrushers - 15kg each side for 8, 20kg each side for 8.

Finished with some strict dips.

Felt good after session, looking a lot leaner, abs really starting to show thru a lot more now but still staying the same weight roughly 15.9 - 16 st. Lowered carbs a fair bit, usually sticking to say 250g carbs a day. Protein 300g plus.... Fat not really counting as such but aim for 80g. Just playing about with diet seeing how I respond, seem to be staying fuller but lean on 250g carb not bagging up to much... any less then that I seem to feel a bit flat, bumping up higher then that bloat a bit. Staying strong so all good.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking big mate! And good lifts on bench, and RE diet im doing the same just tweaking it to find a medium i think around 250 will be my optimum level too


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

@SK-XO, How long have you been training for?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ Like a year n a bit properly, before that was just fkn about really.

Trained legs 2nyt. Getting back into squats so really just gradually boosting weight up.

Bodys starting to come on pretty well, staying nice and lean and getting leaner but still staying around the same weight, haven't done any cardio but considering throwing in HIIT cardio as recommended by con. But diet im keeping ratios a bit altered from last time 350/250/80. Seem to do well on this don't seem to bloat and seem to stay quite full looking.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> considering throwing in HIIT cardio as recommended by con.


Smart man!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Great session tonight, chest/tris really felt it:

incline db press: 30kg for 8, 45kg for 8

incline bb: 100kg for 8, 120kg for 6

decline press: 100kg for 8, 110kg for 6

incline flyes: 30kg for 8, 35kg for 8

Tricep pushdowns 3 sets

tricep dips 3 sets

Felt a bit weaker but overall good session had a look at physique after, filling out a lot more, upper chest is coming on much greater, shoulders filling out etc. Back wider. Back tomorrow maybe with bis if have time. Not trained biceps in ages but.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your one strong mofo! Keep it up matey! Still planning on a show maybe next year?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Your one strong mofo! Keep it up matey! Still planning on a show maybe next year?


If I pack on enough mass by now and January I'll decide then, and if I do then yeah lol. And as long as stomach stays good! cheers.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Great session tonight, chest/tris really felt it:
> 
> incline db press: 30kg for 8, 45kg for 8
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Wicked workout. As Ry said, one strong mofo! Ha! :laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking big there mate! well in, all natty aswell isnt it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Yesss mate.

Trained back tonyt.... Bloated up last night from the amount of rice I eat so dropped the carbs back a bit today, finding im needing less carbs, still training full on and getting stronger and growing on 250g OR less carbs per day... Keep in mind quality carbs though not rubbish. Aim is to stay lean and fairly dry whilst gaining strength and size over time.

Changed back up a bit today just for a change:

Pulldowns, supersetted with low row. - 3 sets

Pull overs super setted with one armed row - 2 sets

Machine row for 2 sets.

2 sets of bicep curls to finish off.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

weaker natty fly by!!!!!!!!!!!!

stil reading mate. looking hench and strong! whats the pre workout **** you use?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

HJL said:


> weaker natty fly by!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stil reading mate. looking hench and strong! whats the pre workout **** you use?


LG Sciences ASGT. Works well with anadraulic pump but im not so fussed about a pump lol mainly lots of energy and endurance as I suffer from insomnia don't sleep at night! so need a boost and it works well to deliver this.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So it doesn't keep you up and is not a stimulant?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> So it doesn't keep you up and is not a stimulant?


Contains caffeine etc but no not really, it's because im still on the prednisone, that keeps me up pretty bad lol. But will be off it soon.

P.S. Rep me cnut.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Contains caffeine etc but no not really, it's because im still on the prednisone, that keeps me up pretty bad lol. But will be off it soon.
> 
> P.S. Rep me cnut.


I have to wait, I mean you do..lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd update this somewhat. Been dropping water/bodyfat but mainly water, I don't tend to carry that much fat if I'll be honest, I can eat lots of junk food or even just lots of food proper dieting I won't gain much fat takes me a long time to gain proper amounts, but I tend to gain water retention, consisting of puffy stomach, sides, and most noticeable is PUFFY FACE!

Now I have dropped all of this and cut the carbs back, need to be leaner and stay leaner. All in all im looking better. Weight before was about 16.5 st. But dropped water retention etc and fat, so sitting about 15 stone 10 in morning no clothes. Some recent pic of my stomach/chest, so bodyfat/water is coming down. Gonna get a few more up of saturday once they are up lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

As for training just gonna keep it the same as it's obviously working for me. My main goal is just to keep sorta like I am now but at the same time im wanting to drop some more body fat but try not lose any mass I have.

Still done zero cardio for months now so will have to start that at one point or another lol. For diet was just planning sitting on a 350/200/80 on training day and 350/150/80 on non training day. See how that goes? Inputs would be good.

Keeping diet clean, not bothered about cheat meals as I don't really eat crap tbh. And as for carb sources mainly brown rice, wholemeal pasta, bananas, apple, squeezed orange and veggies such as brocoli etc....


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good bro! I wish my chest would grow! Need to check form and keep increasing the weight! LOL!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Looking good bro! I wish my chest would grow! Need to check form and keep increasing the weight! LOL!


Ya chest has come on leaps and bounds my chest used to sag a little because of poor upper chest. Alough the whole thing of "upper,middle,lower" chest is called a myth, I do believe there is an aspect of it. If the upper partion (incline) is neglegted somehow, an inbalance can happen. Like I did, my incline movements were simply bringing the front delt into play or rest of my chest/arms. So thats how that happened, but all good now tbh.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd update this since it's been a while lol.

First off last week I nearly died as my throat sealed up and anaphalactic shock, severe alergic reaction. Was out for food with girl im seeing at v nice restuarant and I must have eaten something I was allergic to, next thing I know laboured breathing and can't get any air face turned purple and basically had to be rushed in and tube down throat etc and lots of adrenaline and night in intensive care!

Anyway training and diet has been so-so... trying to find that fine balance in dieting that works for me in terms of keeping body fat down/off and gaining some lean size. Im pretty happy with my size as it is, obviously we all want to be bigger but im ok as it is, and I'd currently just be happyier with even lower body fat, I've got visible abs but want the body fat down even lower. So cardio being upped etc, con's helped me out with some diet pointers and cardio regimes etc.

Thats me came off the prednisone as well, so the cortisol levels should drop and body should start to normalize so I won't bloat up now and then. (hopefully lol).

Been watching diet though main sources of protein have been chicken, steak and fish, in that order. Main sources of carb have been brown rice, bannanas, oats. Keeping fat fairly low just with evoo etc and most fat kept to the very last meal as con said this is pretty beneficial. Diets pretty clean, I don't really eat junk food like fast food etc but have a habbit of snacking on cakes, biscuits etc atm so need to get shot of that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Now added Postal by LG Sciences into my supp list, imo a very good supp. Provides those necessary aminos and really what is crucial for after your workout training, it's sorta like that perfect combination all in one, you could do it yourself but getting all the aminos and other things right would be confusing and costly imo.

So basically I take ASGT 30 mins before then Anadraulic pump 15 mins before then postal straight after workout.

ASGT I find gives me the energy and endruance for the workout, sitting on pretty lowish carbs at the moment so it's pretty crucial. Anadraulic pump gives the good pump effect and rush, good thing is it's not caffein based so no come downs etc. Postal after, taste isn't the worst tbh it's actually better then I thought, usually supps loaded with aminos, creatine etc taste absolutely disgusting but this is actually ok. Bit bitter but it's drinkable. After drinking defo gives me a feeling of "fullness".


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

KJW said:


> How do you find the serving sizes vs price on the LG range?


Sorry for late reply. Pretty well tbh mate if you think about it, most brand name protein 5lb comes in A LOT more expensive then LG. Lipotropic is what 33.99 from predator with a shaker. A lot are more costly and loaded with rubbish sugar and flavourings to make up for taste.

LG Lipotropic protein is designed for good result imo, all the rubbish is done away with that a lot of protein blends have. This has fat burning ingredients, very low in fat and carbs, and very high in protein, 2 scoops = 50g protein which is high % of protein per serving. Taste is very very sweet and maybe not best in the world but are you drinking for taste or result?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Still training away as usual, had a few problems here and there but all good so far!

Becoming more and more lean as days go on. Stomachs really pulled in from sides and abs are a lot more on show.

Basically cut carbs back considerably, still doing zero cardio tho but will need to sort that... Off the prednisone now so the water is defo starting to drain off which happy about.

Supplements in use atm.

Nutrisport protein

Anadraulic Pump

Anadraulic state GT

Postal

Was using build and recover by extreme but switched for postal, alough the traditional for example 50/50 ratio of protein/carb after workout, so trialing just postal on it's own, alough not high in carb/protein it's loaded with aminos and has enough carb to push thru to the muscle. So atm trialing this and seem to be getting some nice result.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok joined a second gym for the treadmills. So was there this morning done a little mix of things as it was my day off anyway so just tried some methods out, wasn't expecting fitness to be great at all it was better then expected, but just p1ssed about with cardio training seeing whats working for me etc.

X-trainer - 15 mins (just to get warmed up)

Treadmill - Started off with HIIT, 4 mins jog, then into 1 minute fast paced walk (7kph) then to all out sprint (15-16kph) for 1 minute. Managed this 4 times before I got a fkn bad stitch :|. Con recommend this to me as this is what he does but it's a total fcuk! but if I keep it up each week I can only get better at it as fitness improves.

Basically gonna do cardio about 3x per week not really on any set days just when I feel like it, but at least 3x. Won't go nuts with it, just enough to burn some fat and up my fitness. Looking at cuttiing a bit of body fat but im pretty lean as it is, so I don't mind SLOWLY coming down, but theres always that bit of fat on the abs that we need rid of :L.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Also trained chest on tuesday at virgin active, got in for free as girl I am seein goes there so got me in :L. Tbh was surprised it's actually a really fkn good gym, HUGE and has everything you need. No big fkers there so I was biggest there, so felt good haha. Anyway was a really good session, one of those days tho where I didn't think I would have been as strong where I was and kinda shoulda upped the weight.

Incline Bench - 2x Warm up of 70kg. 100kg for 8, 110kg for 8, 120kg for 7. 70kg for 12 (slow).

Incline Flye - 25kg for 8, 30kg for 8, 35kg for 8

Dumbbell cross over - 3 sets.

Tricep pushdown - stack x 3

Tricep rope pushdows - 3 sets.

Massive pump. On Incline flyes really focused with the weight and using the weight, felt it a fker. Incline movements dominate routine atm as upper chest is/was my weakness so bringing it up!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> here go find a vid of the ROM you use on flys? kthnx
> 
> Nice weight your pressin there


Wide and far length mate, im only doing 8 reps a time.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

New back pic...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good matey and sticking with it! You still dropping the water and fat? What you cut the carbs back to?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I mate cheers. And body fat is lower as well as droppin water off as im off the predisone now. And erm got abs fairly visible, and as you can see the waist is staying pulled in, i've got wide hips btw lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

May as well update this pmsl, not really been on board for a while.. Anyway since the last post I made on here I relapsed again into hospital with stomach going haywire, basically whole of January, in this time it had hit me the WORST! in terms of losing weight, what a god damned mess. However a lot was accountable for muscle glycogen depletion and dehydration. But I did lose weight. Also the prednisone bloated me up again so I was a mess  , test has been at an all time low for basically a year now to make matters worse.

It's April now and feeling a lot better, gained a fair bit of size back etc and looking fairly well... Will have to get some recent pics up if peeps are interested.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> May as well update this pmsl, not really been on board for a while.. Anyway since the last post I made on here I relapsed again into hospital with stomach going haywire, basically whole of January, in this time it had hit me the WORST! in terms of losing weight, what a god damned mess. However a lot was accountable for muscle glycogen depletion and dehydration. But I did lose weight. Also the prednisone bloated me up again so I was a mess  , test has been at an all time low for basically a year now to make matters worse.
> 
> It's April now and feeling a lot better, gained a fair bit of size back etc and looking fairly well... Will have to get some recent pics up if peeps are interested.


Im interested ya big cnut! lol. Sorry to hear of the problems but you seem to cope with it well and get back on with it. Look at fcuking size of your arms...... to$$er... lol!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Hi buddy, yeah I can cope with it, most doctors are like wtf and ask if im on heavy gear etc. To be honest I've not idea how im holding the muscle I do? my test is rock bottom for nearly a year and been in and out of hosp and on catabolic drugs such as prednisone. So weird. Maybe it's genetics?

That being said im religious when it comes to my body. Body is a temple kinda thing lol. I train like a bistchh as well, 5-6 days a week. And yes I go against the grain and train more then people advocate, I also train arms on their own day as well as triceps on monday and biceps on tuesday. Shocking eh! I rotate training styles hence why I don't hit a brick wall. Anyway as for pics lol, and so you know I can't find the pic I took when I came out of hosp but basically very bloated and soft. But these im posting up now are v recent. Stomachs still a bit watery but u can see visible abs. Everythings solid really but I get bad water retention around hips from excess estrogen.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look fantastic. Weard how you can hold so much muscle and testing so low with testosterone.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> You look fantastic. Weard how you can hold so much muscle and testing so low with testosterone.


Yeah I thought that to mate lol!. Thank God though otherwise I'd be hanging from the ceiling :lol:

But yeah test is sitting at 6.5 (norm range for my age 25-30). Norm range for males 10-30.

Keep in mind though I don't smoke, drink or take any narcotics. I have a very solid diet consiting of high aminos, vits, and nutritionally great foods.

Long time no see though buddy! how is things. Your bro (hacks) is helping me out big time with a lot of this mess which is appreciated.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

winger said:


> You look fantastic. Weard how you can hold so much muscle and testing so low with testosterone.


That avi is hilarious mate, is that the new bird off here modified???? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good in the pics mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Doing very well and thanks.

My avatar isn't photoshoped. Lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Doing very well and thanks.

My avatar isn't photoshoped. Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

winger said:


> Doing very well and thanks.
> 
> My avatar isn't photoshoped. Lol


Ignore me, i though it was an edited pic of that new member milmaz or whatever she is called.

As you were..............


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> Ignore me, i though it was an edited pic of that new member milmaz or whatever she is called.
> 
> As you were..............


Why oh why do I feel compelled to look her up..lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Small update, Chest Dips are now a staple of my routine, holy sh1t.

Done them on Monday. Not for the first time, I used to do a lot of dips for triceps but everytime I tried them for chest I just either got a sore pain in shoulder or felt it in triceps so never bothered with them. Done them on monday, just bodyweight and fk felt it like nothing on earth, chest was pumped to hell, but really felt it working and tearing fibers.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking sick bro!

I can relate to shoulder pain with dips, they play fu(k with my collar bones even at BW :/


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Cheers bro... Imo if you get the angle correct it isolates chest very well. Took me a while to get this though!

Not been on in a week broke the laptop so got a new one. So all good.

As for training not trained in a week or so really as my gym I go to (bbing gym) shut down on short notice so bit of a nightmare, looks like back to fkn bannatynes I think. Only place with decent weightage, 60kg db's which are more then good enough for me. A lot of techno gym crap unfortunatly but nothing you can do lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Im built on technogym son lol you dunno what your talking about


Your built on alcohol, drugs and sex with fat jermey kyle contender mutants.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Trained chest today, was sh1t hot workout... looking bigger then I ever have for some reason, it's a good thing! always seem to get this effect after a chest workout, just wish it would stay like that lol.

incline db's - 30kg - 15, 36kg - 10, 40kg - 9

incline flye - 18,20,22 kg for 10-12

Hammer chest press - 80 a side for 12, 90 a side for 8, 100 a side for 5

Tri pushdown 2 set, skullcrusher dbs 2 set.

Not been to gym in a week or 2 because mine shut so hence why I wasn't sure what weights I was pushing hence the dodgy reps. I usually aim for 8. Feels good to use the hammer chest press again, works a treat.

Tomorrow back/calve/abs.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Not updated in a week lol.

Started doing 3 hrs cardio a week, 3x1 hour sessions either after workout or on seperate day, leaning up pretty fast, a lot of definition in chest area, shoulders and arms and legs. Stomachs got visible abs but could be a bit better but still got a bit of water retention. About 15.5 stone now so 98ish kg. Down from 100kg.

Trained chest some tris and calves.

incline db's - 32 for 15, 36 for 12, 40 for 8

incline flyes (higher) - 18,20,22

hammer chest press - 80, 100, 110 last one for 6

Cable flyes fst-7

overhead tri db - 30,36

tri push ups - 15,15

Using tri pushups a really good finisher imo with body weight can really get the muscle mind connection... Finished off with some calve raise but calves are still sore from friday...

Also forgot, I added in cable flyes for fst-7 for a change, just do this every so often usually 5-6 weeks on more or less every body part just to give a little shock to the system, like to vary training and find this pretty good.

Diet is mucho same as before just more or less timed carbs in certain areas. Training in morning so trying to get most carbs in by morning. Carbs will be breakfast, pre and post workout. Roughly 70/50/50 so roughly 170g carbs total, non-negligible carbs i.e. from foods like vegetables and certain sauces will still bring it to under 200g so thats ok for me and for energy for workout as well as protein synthesis.

Slowly cutting down nothing drastic don't want drastic weight loss as my shape is pretty good as it is just chipping away. But main thing is because I have low test, low immune system and digestive issues it's a case of keeping food intake fairly high, especially protein, but also to make sure I don't drop to much as im catabolic enough as it is....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Back today...

Hammer strength row x3

Seated row, straight bar x3

Pullovers x2

Lat Pulldown x2

Straight Arm pulldown x3

Really lethargic still so unable to do deadlifts really, and lifting v heavy seems to be a right task, heads not really in it... Im putting it down to the low test still, things aren't improving so training is a fkn nightmare usually. Started using jack3d but it's garbage imo, 1 scoop fk all, 2 scoop fk all, 3 scoop ZERO. But most pre-workout drinks don't work for me, only used this as it had something diff that most hailed 1,3 d. Just going to stick with ASGT works a treat and like the result tbh.

Gym later for 1hr cardio and throw in some abs for a change tbh. Tomorrow legs + 1 hr cardio, thursday just 1 hr cardio + some abs.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this with update...

Went into hospital around 2 weeks ago with bad flare of colitis again... Basically I had remission sort of between feb till now so decent amount of time... Then the flare up came along and the hospital fked about a lot and things got held back so ended up in for 2 weeks at another hospital on IV hydrocortizone high dosed (100mg). For 7 days then dropped down onto oral prednisone (corticoid-steroid). Also to make matters worse I got gastrointeritus at the same time so v painful, was v sick and never eat for about nearly the 2 weeks... Lost around 22lbs according to the hospital... Now I got out on monday upon assessing physique im not actually looking that bad, I've put a majority of the weight back on, I was VERY bloated though but it's starting to budge just from all the prednisone causing severe oedema.

All the drugs have been increased quite greatly so bit of a nightmare, will be looking into surgery for a colectomy.

Can post pics up as took pics on monday of physique when I got out of hosp sorta my starting point and each week see how much I change etc. Diets back on track, gym I've been but struggling very shakey and strength quite crap but could be worse.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How about an update SK


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> How about an update SK


I'll update even tho nooo cnut reads. But least you do winger eh? where u been anyway?

I never put pics up but prob will of physique when I came out of hosp and sort of like it is now. Atm my calories are thru the roof... lean bulk with a fair amount of sh1t now and then but trying to cut that out lol. No cardio but will soon add it in but whole point in this method was to fire the calories thru the roof LOTS of nutrients as one may know im on catabolic as **** drugs + low test etc, and a negative nitrogen retention. So eating low calories is a silly option... sure I may get a little watery or pudgey but I can control that as I know what im doing with diet etc.

Not checked weight in a while but last time I checked I got it back up to 15.1 stone lol. Body fat is sorta the same got visible abs which do me fine, bit watery at times just from drugs but it's ok. Strength has shot thru the roof recently which was weird, when I came out of hosp was all shakey n **** done my head in.

Been possibly over-training but enjoying it. Training 6 times a week, with wed/sun off and training twice on a fri doing back twice a week but i'll drop that now... Was only because I was bored + im a firm believer of total muscle stimulation....

Test feels really low at the moment, alough not had a blood test for it in a few months as my endos a cnut. But very low on energy tired all the time etc which is annoying but I can battle thru it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job bro.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Kool bro! well this was me when I came out of hospital which was about 3-4 weeks ago now, hospital for 2 weeks no food what so ever, throwing up and sh1tting blood etc lost a fair amount of weight no gym for a month. I took this picture the day I got out to show people and it would be my own reference for my starting point to look back at. My stomach is v swolen there from all the drugs like prednisone,chemo drugs etc and as my large bowel is totally wrecked it had been inflamed so pushing out.

It's been a rocky road, people often ask how the fk I manage to maintain my size etc, tbh I have zero idea. This is now the NINEth time I have been in hospital over the last year, so not really made much progress bodybuilding wise. I spend my days battling to hold onto size really. People also ask how I don't give up, guess once it's in your mind you won't give up. Enjoy it to much to give up, but I get depressed when I lose weight or go to sh1t, get back to the gym im all shakey, dizzy etc. I work thru the pain.

Main thing is people on here should respect life. Even though this illness has fked me, at first I thought it was just a thorn in the side but now developed into basically a major issue, im still determined to make my mark, gain more size, more strength. More determined then ever. Also a small message, the NHS health service has helped in the aspect of the colitis, but they have greatly fked me over in terms of other issues, and I have been left on my own to deal with it. But hey what can you do?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^To let peeps know im looking a lot better then that now lol.

Got a 1 rep max vest khaki green one today, worth the money defo, feels like wearing nothing at all in the gym, fits great and comfortable material, probs just cause im used to my sh1tty 3 quid primark ones :lol: !

Got quite a bit order from muscle finesse lot of free stuff from them so props! fast delivery to.

Trained back today went a bit like this:

Wide grip pullups x3

lat pulldown x3

db rows x3

v bar seated row x3

straight arm pulldown x2

pullovers x2

Always vary back day just change things up depending on how I feel. Wide grip pullups I've only recently started doing them again, im a clown for not doing them for a long time (6 months?) getting roughly 10 reps each set, once I get comfortable with 15 reps or so i'll add weight. For every exercise use varied weight but I change my form style, I don't tend to swing or throw things about always control the movement so on the lat pulldown example im utilizing my lats and not using my whole damn body including my legs to pull it down pml. Rep ranges generally 8-12.

Slightly more for back. Putting deadlifts back in but not sure weather to put them in on leg day?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Supplements at the moment:

Animal pak - multi vit

fish oils x4

cissus - x3

vit c, e, b (extras)

digestive enzymes


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> I had very similar back session on Monday and lats are fried right now  when i do a spread it feels like they are stuck to back of my ribs and i cant breathe lol


cause your smalll brah.

and pics will be sent when you send pics of harrrrveeeyy doing a pull up.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> You know i might just be able to finagle that


Will send you the jack3d free if you do.

Day off training today, martial arts tonight I think. Had a quarter pounder at mcdonalds as was walking about shopping mall for ages and got hungry and fk all else to eat argh, luckily only had that though as I'd usually pig out to fcuk.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Whorin the pics lol.










Harry potter, i'll pass brah never seen any apart from the 1st 1 I think.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Took a pic of calve... this not pumped just general pic I took...










Come on leaps and bounds since I came out of hospital, the amount of weight I lost off my legs was ridic, calves were like pins, now they are thickened right back up, been training them 3x per week (eod). Hard and heavy.


----------

